# The 2016 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

People have been asking about the 2016 edition of the challenge so I am starting a new thread for it now. I will update it with details soon.

*THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY* - discussions should take place over in THIS chat thread,

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so I created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but I suggest that (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (Currently, the imperial century riders get a gold star, and it has been suggested that the metric century riders will get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100+ miles. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points.

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a _brief_ report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that.

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated distance, and/or points and/or elevation gain for the year so far. Take a look at THIS PAGE from the 2015 thread and you will get the idea.

Enjoy the challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jan 2016)

Jan 1st - 53.8 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/460566752


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jan 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

Denmark. Sonder Vilstrup - Øsby- Haderslev - Moltrup - Sonder Vistrup.

Steve 1 point. Jannie 1 point

*22nd January 57.4km*

Denmark...-5 bloody cold.

Steve 1 point...total 2

*25th February*

Denmark..57km...+7 degrees...thats 12 degrees warmer than my January ride 

3 points


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Jan 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
Total: 1 point


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2016)

1st Jan 2016
50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home.
2 points

Full report on the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
2 points!


----------



## velovoice (2 Jan 2016)

*January 1*
76km (47.2 miles) - 1 point
Loop from home - Lilley - Hexton - Shillington - Shefford - Henlow - Stotford - Letchworth - Hitchin - Preston - Breachwood Green - downtown Luton - Farley Hill.
https://www.strava.com/activities/460717023

ETA: If I'd read the rules beforehand, I've have done a few loops to top up to 50 miles!


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Jan 2016)

*January*
11th - Loop from Carlisle through Dalston and near Gt Orton then to Parents and home.
33.2 miles - Strava + Strava

*February*
13th - Carlisle - Dalston (for chips) back round the Carlisle bypass - out through Rickerby Park - Warwick Bridge - Home.
32.0 miles - Strava

*March*
7th - Aimless wandering near home.
31.1 miles - Strava

*April*
9th - Clockwise around Arran
55 miles - Strava

*May*
8th - Out to Birdoswald fort and back
38.9 miles - Strava

*June*
5th - Loop past the airport, to Hethersgill and Roweltown and back.
36.3 miles - Strava

*July*
14th - Whitehaven to Carlisle along Route 72
59.4 miles - Strava

*August*
15th - To Long Meg stone circle and back via Kirkoswald and Armathwaite
42.1 miles - Strava

*September*
5th - Chasing the Tour of Britain!
44 miles - Strava

*October*
9th - Local roads
33 miles - Strava

*November*


*December*


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jan 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home.
*2 points*

*3rd Jan 2016
51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home
*1 point*

*Running total: 3 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (3 Jan 2016)

JAN.
3rd, 33.8miles - 1 point.
Newtongrange, Carrington, Temple (with puncture stop), Gladhouse, Gorebidge, Temple, Carrington, Newtongrange.

Strava


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jan 2016)

*Jan*
030116 54.4km, 412m climbed - 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/461914793


----------



## john59 (4 Jan 2016)

4th January 2016, 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jan 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jan 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home.
*2 points*

*3rd Jan 2016
51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home
*1 point*

*9th Jan 2016
55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home
*1 point

Running total: 4 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jan 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jan 2016)

Jan 1st - 53.8 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/460566752

Jan 10th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/467334068

Running total - 2 points


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point


----------



## tallliman (10 Jan 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
Total: 3 points


----------



## Jon George (10 Jan 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point *


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jan 2016)

*10th Jan 2016*
Carshalton, Hackbridge, Mitcham, Streatham, Brixton, Stockwell, Kensington, E&C, Southwark Bridge, past St Pauls and down on into Trafalger Sq round to picadilly and past Harrods in Knightsbridge, down Fulham Road to Wandsworth Bridge, Wandsworth, Battersea, coffee, Wandsworth, Putney, Wimbledon, Colliers Wood, Mitcham, Hackbridge, Carshalton.
52km
1 point.


----------



## aferris2 (10 Jan 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point


----------



## 123456789 (11 Jan 2016)

10th Jan 33.5 miles 53.91K here https://www.strava.com/activities/467252627 - 1 point

Running Total: *1 *Point


----------



## Sbudge (11 Jan 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture

17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!

23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half century.

30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)

7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.

20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.

28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Lovely day, took in Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.

6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.

Running total: *14* points


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route. 
1 point.


----------



## GinaC (11 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/460744433
1/1/16 93 miles - a great way to start the year
https://www.strava.com/activities/462149591 3/1/16
49 miles - ERCC ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/467484009 10/1/16
109 miles - Ride with Kajsa Tylen

8 points


----------



## StuartG (12 Jan 2016)

*January
10th: 50.24 miles* Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points


----------



## GinaC (12 Jan 2016)

Another 50 m today
https://www.strava.com/activities/468828401
Blooming cold but nice day 
2 point, total 10


----------



## 123456789 (12 Jan 2016)

GinaC said:


> Another 50 m today
> https://www.strava.com/activities/468828401
> Blooming cold but nice day
> 2 point, total 10



Chapeau


----------



## GinaC (12 Jan 2016)

123456789 said:


> Chapeau


 Thanks - working hard, want to make my 15000 mile target this year


----------



## john59 (13 Jan 2016)

50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded!
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268
1 point, Total 2 points


----------



## GinaC (13 Jan 2016)

58.1 miles today - beautiful day
https://www.strava.com/activities/469444307
2 points - total 12


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jan 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.
50.5km 1 point.


----------



## GinaC (15 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/470855826
66.5 miles, beautiful day, a little ice
3 points - 15 total


----------



## Spinney (15 Jan 2016)

Could have sworn I'd already posted a ride in here!

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*Running total - 4 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Osprey (16 Jan 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Jan 2016)

17th January.
Herne Bay, Ickham, Sarre Loop
33 miles.

I'm off!!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Jan 2016)

Osprey said:


> *January.
> 16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
> 32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point


I visit a friend in Pembrey. I like riding that path-also walking in Pembrey Forest.


----------



## GinaC (17 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471674020
32.5 miles bitter with a little snow and good company
https://www.strava.com/activities/472515693
58.1 A welcomed tea in the Log Cabin Abridge Essex solo ride
3 points - 18 points total, sadly back to work tomorrow


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jan 2016)

*January*
*2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/461403476 

*Running Totals 2016
57.13kms
2,861ft elevation
1 Point*


----------



## john59 (18 Jan 2016)

51 km circuit!
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945
1 point, Total 3 points


----------



## GinaC (19 Jan 2016)

Another 50 m today before work - ice in water bottle!! 1st QOM of the year 
https://www.strava.com/activities/473662566
2 points - 20 total


----------



## Sbudge (19 Jan 2016)

GinaC said:


> Another 50 m today before work - ice in water bottle!! 1st QOM of the year
> https://www.strava.com/activities/473662566
> 2 points - 20 total



50 m before work? Surely that's double points?


----------



## GinaC (20 Jan 2016)

Sbudge said:


> 50 m before work? Surely that's double points?


I think it should be  And another 50 m today - I'm going to make my 15k this year by hook or by crook 
https://www.strava.com/activities/474409792
2 points - 22 total


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jan 2016)

*January*
*2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava


*Running Totals 2016
113.08 kms
5,253 ft elevation
2 Points*


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jan 2016)

Nomadski said:


> *January*
> *2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava
> 
> *20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava
> ...


Lol. No running totals allowed here, it's poncey. You do have to mention when you fall off though so fess up to the nice boys and girls.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 Jan 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> 17th January.
> Herne Bay, Ickham, Sarre Loop
> 33 miles.
> 
> I'm off!!!



21st January

Another one of those ^^^


----------



## GinaC (21 Jan 2016)

35.8m this evening with Basildon Cycling Group
https://www.strava.com/activities/475389441
1 point - 23 total


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 1.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jan 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008


----------



## gavgav (23 Jan 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total - 2 Points*


----------



## Osprey (23 Jan 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jan 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home.
*2 points*

*3rd Jan 2016
51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home
*1 point*

*9th Jan 2016
55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home
*1 point

23rd Jan 2016
51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home
*2 points

Running total: 6 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (23 Jan 2016)

JAN.
3rd, 33.8miles - 1 point.
Newtongrange, Carrington, Temple (with puncture stop), Gladhouse, Gorebidge, Temple, Carrington, Newtongrange.

Strava

23rd, 31.3 miles- 1 point
Nitten, Eskbank, Bonnyrig, Gladhouse loop

Strava

Total, 2 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Jan 2016)

Jan 1st - 53.8 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/460566752
Jan 10th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/467334068
Jan 24th - 50.4 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/477434617

Running total - 3 points


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Jan 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332

Total: 2 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way


----------



## StuartG (24 Jan 2016)

*January
10th: 50.24 miles* Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
*24th: 50.22 miles* Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points


----------



## GinaC (24 Jan 2016)

Hi Guys, hope you don't mind me joining your challenge ..... I did 109 miles on the 10th of January with Kajsa Tylen in Essex. We stopped at Bicicletta _ well recommended if you are ever in Saffron Walden. It was a cold but nice day 
https://www.strava.com/activities/467484009


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jan 2016)

I was aiming for the 100 km but it appears i cant convert in my head from miles and did 96 km , Doh !

Very muddy roads and a puncture just after the 50 mile mark didnt stop me from going out of my way , sedate club run ride but at least it wasnt freezing cold .
www.strava.com/activities/477469304


----------



## 123456789 (25 Jan 2016)

*JANUARY*
10th Jan 33.5 miles 53.91K here https://www.strava.com/activities/467252627 - 1 point
23rd January - ride with added resistance (rear brake kept locking on) 51.4 miles 82.2k https://www.strava.com/activities/476589953 - 2 points

Running Total: *3 *Points


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jan 2016)

*10th Jan 2016*
Carshalton, Hackbridge, Mitcham, Streatham, Brixton, Stockwell, Kensington, E&C, Southwark Bridge, past St Pauls and down on into Trafalger Sq round to picadilly and past Harrods in Knightsbridge, down Fulham Road to Wandsworth Bridge, Wandsworth, Battersea, coffee, Wandsworth, Putney, Wimbledon, Colliers Wood, Mitcham, Hackbridge, Carshalton.
52km
1 point.
*24th Jan 2016*
Carshalton, Wallington, Woodmansterne, Banstead, Tadworth, loop of Box Hill and back via the same route but adding on a three mile loop to get to 50k.
50km.
1 point.
Total 2.


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Jan 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> 21st January
> 
> Another one of those ^^^




26th January

And another one! ^^^


----------



## Jon George (26 Jan 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklsham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*Running Total: 2 Points*


----------



## lpretro1 (26 Jan 2016)

*Jan 24th*
Chorley-Charnock Richard-Wrightington-Appley Bridge-Newburgh-Rufford-Mawdesley-Eccleston-Leyland-Chorley
34.5 miles/55.5km
*1 point
Running total 1 point*


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jan 2016)

Looks like I've fallen at the first hurdle....

I was going to to do the 50 mile a month challenge on the tandem with Mrs Dave.
She has had bronchitis since before Christmas, still has a slight cough.
Since the weekend of the 16th Jan I've had a chest infection and a virus, I'm signed off til the end of the week.

Later in the year I've a week in Mallorca on a lads ycling holiday, a week tandeming in Holland and a week tandeming in France so I/we need to get fit for late March.

Good luck to all the non failures!


----------



## john59 (27 Jan 2016)

A blustery morning ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

1 point, Total 4 points


----------



## mike3121 (27 Jan 2016)

27th January

Seacombe ferry to New Brighton and back a few times

32 miles 51.499km

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1029630616

1point total 1 point


----------



## Jon George (28 Jan 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point*
*
Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point
Running Total: 3 Points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Jan 2016)

Cracking weather today. Inspired to do a longer run so did what I call the "Nonington Loop" - 50.4 miles. I think I get two points for that!


----------



## Saluki (28 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

(is this right? Writing the new one under the copy and pasted old one?)


----------



## Archeress (28 Jan 2016)

Jan 28: Bradley Stoke - Blaise Castle - Ashton Court - Queens Square - Bristol/Bath Railway Path - Warmley Station - Ring Road Path - UWE - Bradley Stoke
34 miles (54.7km) 1677ft (511m) of ascent - 1 point

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## john59 (29 Jan 2016)

51 km circuit today.

http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1 point, total 5 points


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2016)

*Jan 30*

31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

1 point. Total points to date: 1


----------



## ChrisEyles (30 Jan 2016)

*January*
37 miles (1537ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jan 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home.
*2 points*

*3rd Jan 2016
51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home
*1 point*

*9th Jan 2016
55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home
*1 point

23rd Jan 2016
51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home
*2 points

30th Jan 2016
54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home
*1 Point*

*Running total: 7 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## pauldavid (31 Jan 2016)

*31st January, 50.16 km. *Hull, Beverley, Cherry Burton, Leconfield and return loop with a couple of laps of our estate to make up the distance. Thought I was going to fail at the first hurdle and not get a qualifying ride in the first month having been off the bike ill. Let's hope it starts getting easier next month!

*Running total, 1 point.

28th February, 51.3km. *Hull, Sproatley, Aldbrough, New Ellerby, Old Ellerby, Marton, Sproatley, Preston, Hull. Running the gauntlet by leaving it late again but the weather was cracking, much warmer than it looked and very enjoyable ride.

*Running total, 2 points.*


----------



## Jon George (31 Jan 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point

Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point*

*Jan 31st*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Helmingham (by mistake) - Whitsham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.1km
*1 Point
Running Total: 4 Points*


----------



## Osprey (31 Jan 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point


----------



## GinaC (31 Jan 2016)

Cold night ride with Basildon Cycling group 38.8 m 28th Jan
https://www.strava.com/activities/480714970
Soggy ride with Essex Roads 72,8 m 31st Jan, 1 fall 1 puncture not me !!
https://www.strava.com/activities/482746874
4 points - 27 Points total


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Jan 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short ime again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876


----------



## john59 (1 Feb 2016)

50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat!

http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

1 point, total 6 points


----------



## wonderloaf (1 Feb 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*. 
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745

*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km. *
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347

*Total: 2 points*


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal , all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home. 
1 point. 

*Total of 4 points. *


----------



## Jon George (2 Feb 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point

Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point*

*Jan 31st*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Helmingham (by mistake) - Whitsham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.1km
*1 Point*

*Feb 2nd*
Ipswich - Copdock - Little and Great Wenham - Shelly - Layham - Hadleigh - Raydon (via disused railway track) - Chattisham - Washbrook - Sproughton - Ipswich.
52.4km
*1 Point

Running Total: 5 Points*


----------



## Spinney (2 Feb 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*Running total - 5 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## GinaC (3 Feb 2016)

A quick (actually really slow due to headwinds) 43.2 m before work
https://www.strava.com/activities/484132612
I hate the wind
1 point - 28 total


----------



## john59 (3 Feb 2016)

51 km ride, before work.

http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

1 point, total 7 points


----------



## PatrickPending (3 Feb 2016)

Just noticed this, usually do the 100Km but had Achilles tendon trouble so missed January... Still managed a longish ride on Sunday

31/1 70 Km Northenden - Wilmslow_ Prestbury_ Chelford - Goostrey - Over Peover - Mobberley - Wilmslow - Northenden - 1 point!

Oooh and just realised I can add this -

10/1 50Km Northenden - Wilmslow - Alderley edge- Over Alderley (via Chelford Road and Artists Lane) - Prestbury- Back Via Over Alderley - Alderley Edge - Wilmslow - Northenden

19/2 51km Blaby - Ashby Parva - Leire - Ashby Magna ( and again ap to am) - Gilmorton - Bruntinthorpe - Arnesby - Petaling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Started sunny, finished cloudy. Windy and done on a hybrid.

23/2 105Km Blaby - Ashby Parva - Glmorton - Walcote - South Kilworth - Stanford - on Avon - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Cottesbroke - Hasslebech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Mowsley - Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Willoughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Done on a hybrid again! 3 points for this ride apparently.....

28/2 85.1Km Northenden - Styal - Wilmslow - Alderley Ege - Ollerton - Goostrey - Twemlow Green - Sweetenham - Siddington - Lower Withington - Over Peover - Marthall - Alderley Edge - Styal - Northenden. After a 15Km run the day before so was hard work....

13/3 103.1Km Northenden - Styal - Wilmslow - Alderly Edge - Knolls Green - Ollerton - Swan Green -Twem;low Green - Sweetenham - Hulme Walfield -- Eaton -Gawsworth - Lower Pexhill - Over Alderly - Alderly Edge - Wilmslow - Airport loop a couple of times to make sure I'd do 100 - Gatley - Northenden 3 points!

25/3 53Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett- Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Wiloughby Waterlys - Blaby

30/4 52Km - on the hybrid - canal towpath from Blaby to Foxton and back via Gumley, saddington, Fleckney, Anstey, Wiloughby Waterlys, and Countesthorpe - musn't leave it soo late next (this) month!

8/5 75Km - Blaby - Newton Harcourt - Launde - Gaulby - Kibworth Harcourt - then assaulted by idiot driver..broken humerus and hip... 75km done, but its ended my challenge for the year 

Total 14 points!


----------



## Katherine (3 Feb 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal , all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
One point.

*Total of 5 points. *


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 2.


----------



## GinaC (4 Feb 2016)

46.1 m today, just didn't have enough time for the 50 - wind slowed play :'(
https://www.strava.com/activities/484907846
1 point - 29 total


----------



## GinaC (4 Feb 2016)

Beautiful evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 38m
https://www.strava.com/activities/485942035
1 point - 30 total


----------



## Jon George (5 Feb 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point

Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point*

*Jan 31st*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Helmingham (by mistake) - Whitsham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.1km
*1 Point*

*Feb 2nd*
Ipswich - Copdock - Little and Great Wenham - Shelly - Layham - Hadleigh - Raydon (via disused railway track) - Chattisham - Washbrook - Sproughton - Ipswich.
52.4km
*1 Point*

*Feb 4th*
Ipswich - Playford - Culpho - Tuddenham - Witnesham - Ashbocking - Helmingham - Pettaugh - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Barham - Hemingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich
59.34km
*1 Point


Running Total: 6 Points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Feb 2016)

5th Feb.
The "Sarre Loop"-33 miles.

6 points running total.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*

*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*

*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*

*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*

*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*

*Running total: 8 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Osprey (6 Feb 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (6 Feb 2016)

JAN.
3rd, 33.8miles - 1 point.
Newtongrange, Carrington, Temple (with puncture stop), Gladhouse, Gorebidge, Temple, Carrington, Newtongrange.

Strava

23rd, 31.3 miles- 1 point
Nitten, Eskbank, Bonnyrig, Gladhouse loop

Strava

Feb.

6th. 33 miles- 1point
Nitten, Gladhouse, Leadburn, Gladhouse Temple, Nitten.

Strava

Total, 3 points


----------



## Effyb4 (7 Feb 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234

Total: 3 points


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.


----------



## wonderloaf (7 Feb 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km. *
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link: http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop. https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!

*Total: 4 points*


----------



## GinaC (7 Feb 2016)

A very windy Cycling Weekly sportive and ride home 100.8m and I fell off!! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/488203206
4 points - 34 total


----------



## tallliman (7 Feb 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
Total: 6 points


----------



## Jon George (9 Feb 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point

Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point*

*Jan 31st*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Helmingham (by mistake) - Whitsham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.1km
*1 Point*

*Feb 2nd*
Ipswich - Copdock - Little and Great Wenham - Shelly - Layham - Hadleigh - Raydon (via disused railway track) - Chattisham - Washbrook - Sproughton - Ipswich.
52.4km
*1 Point*

*Feb 4th*
Ipswich - Playford - Culpho - Tuddenham - Witnesham - Ashbocking - Helmingham - Pettaugh - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Barham - Hemingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich
59.34km
*1 Point*

*Feb 9th*
Ipswich - Tuddenham - Clopton - Cretingham - Brandeston - Kettleburgh - Framlingham - Easton - Letheringham - Dallinghoo - Bredfield - Hasketon - Great Bealings - Boot Street - Playford - Ipswich.
64.13km
*1 Point

Running Total: 7 Points*


----------



## GinaC (9 Feb 2016)

Much less wind today - a welcome relief 50.2m
https://www.strava.com/activities/489430731
2 points - 36 total


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Feb 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768


----------



## john59 (10 Feb 2016)

54 km ride after work.

http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

1 point, total 8 points


----------



## GinaC (10 Feb 2016)

A great day today 100.7m a little windy but much better than yesterday
https://www.strava.com/activities/490329136
4 points - 40 total


----------



## Jon George (11 Feb 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point

Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point*

*Jan 31st*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Helmingham (by mistake) - Whitsham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.1km
*1 Point*

*Feb 2nd*
Ipswich - Copdock - Little and Great Wenham - Shelly - Layham - Hadleigh - Raydon (via disused railway track) - Chattisham - Washbrook - Sproughton - Ipswich.
52.4km
*1 Point*

*Feb 4th*
Ipswich - Playford - Culpho - Tuddenham - Witnesham - Ashbocking - Helmingham - Pettaugh - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Barham - Hemingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich
59.34km
*1 Point*

*Feb 9th*
Ipswich - Tuddenham - Clopton - Cretingham - Brandeston - Kettleburgh - Framlingham - Easton - Letheringham - Dallinghoo - Bredfield - Hasketon - Great Bealings - Boot Street - Playford - Ipswich.
64.13km
*1 Point*

*Feb 11th*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Henley - Hemingstone - Gosbeck - Crowfield - Pettaugh - Winston Green - Debenham - Rishangles - Thorndon - Wetheringsett - Park Green - Mickfield - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich
71.60km
*1 Point

Running Total: 8 Points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Feb 2016)

Jan 1st - 53.8 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/460566752
Jan 10th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/467334068
Jan 24th - 50.4 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/477434617

Feb 12th - 50.4km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491713146

Running total - 4 points


----------



## john59 (12 Feb 2016)

54 km circuit.

http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

1 point, total 9 points


----------



## GinaC (13 Feb 2016)

A very cold Basildon Cycling Group night ride, another stupid fall from my new bike grrrrrrrrr and an incident with a pot hole 39.3 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/491355402
1 point - 41 total


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Feb 2016)

*January*
37 miles (1537ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*February*
44 miles (3189ft climbing): Home > Whitestone > Cheriton Bishop > South Zeal > Cheriton Bishop > Pathfinder Village > Home


----------



## Nomadski (13 Feb 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*2016
3 Points*


----------



## Osprey (14 Feb 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (14 Feb 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey
Feb 14th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return via Swithland


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Feb 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686


----------



## gavgav (14 Feb 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

*Running Total - 3 Points*


----------



## john59 (14 Feb 2016)

71 km circuit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

1 point, total 10 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Feb 2016)

Jan 1st - 53.8 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/460566752
Jan 10th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/467334068
Jan 24th - 50.4 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/477434617

Feb 12th - 50.4 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491713146
Feb 14th - 50.6 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/493467158

Running total - 5 points


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*

*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*

*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*

*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*

*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point

13th Feb 2016
55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*

*Running total: 9 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Eribiste (14 Feb 2016)

Another ride up to British Camp on the Malverns and back. 50.19km, 1 point.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal , all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
One point.

*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
Two points.

*Total of 7 points.*


----------



## john59 (16 Feb 2016)

54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places.

http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

1 point, total 11 points


----------



## Jon George (16 Feb 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point

Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point*

*Jan 31st*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Helmingham (by mistake) - Whitsham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.1km
*1 Point*

*Feb 2nd*
Ipswich - Copdock - Little and Great Wenham - Shelly - Layham - Hadleigh - Raydon (via disused railway track) - Chattisham - Washbrook - Sproughton - Ipswich.
52.4km
*1 Point*

*Feb 4th*
Ipswich - Playford - Culpho - Tuddenham - Witnesham - Ashbocking - Helmingham - Pettaugh - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Barham - Hemingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich
59.34km
*1 Point*

*Feb 9th*
Ipswich - Tuddenham - Clopton - Cretingham - Brandeston - Kettleburgh - Framlingham - Easton - Letheringham - Dallinghoo - Bredfield - Hasketon - Great Bealings - Boot Street - Playford - Ipswich.
64.13km
*1 Point*

*Feb 11th*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Henley - Hemingstone - Gosbeck - Crowfield - Pettaugh - Winston Green - Debenham - Rishangles - Thorndon - Wetheringsett - Park Green - Mickfield - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich
71.60km
*1 Point*
*
Feb 15th*
Ipswich - Playford - Boot Street - Great Bealings - Hasketon - Bredfield - Wickham Market - Hacheston - Marlseford - Great Glemham - Stratford St Andrew - Blaxhall - Tunstall - Rendlesham - Eyke - Melton - Woodbridge - Hasketon - Little Bealings - Ipswich.
Approx. 64km
*1 Point*


* Running Total: 9 Points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Feb 2016)

16th Feb.
"Sarre Loop"-33 miles- 1 point


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
16/2/16 Felixstowe, Ipswich Hospital (couple of loops of the hospital while deciding whether or not to ride back home again in 2 degrees of night temperature) then back home to Felixstowe. 72 lousy metres climbed, 50.3km 1 point

3 points altogether.


----------



## GinaC (17 Feb 2016)

A beautiful crisp day 62.7m
https://www.strava.com/activities/495550343
3 points - 44 total


----------



## GinaC (18 Feb 2016)

A really really cold night with Basildon Cycling club 50.4 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/496599840
2 points - 46 total


----------



## aferris2 (20 Feb 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point

Total 2 points


----------



## john59 (20 Feb 2016)

Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions.

http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

1 point, total 12 points


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*

*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*

*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*

*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*

*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point

13th Feb 2016
55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point

20th Feb 2016
52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*

*Running total: 10 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Feb 2016)

*January*
37 miles (1537ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*February*
44 miles (3189ft climbing): Home > Whitestone > Cheriton Bishop > South Zeal > Cheriton Bishop > Pathfinder Village > Home
33 miles (1723ft climbing): Home > Broadclyst > Talaton > Clyst Hydon > Silverton > Home


----------



## 13 rider (21 Feb 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey
Feb 14th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return via Swithland
Feb 21st 39.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and surrounding villages and return


----------



## GinaC (21 Feb 2016)

Essex Roads 'antisocial' ride with brutal winds 70.9 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/498821950
3 points - 49 total


----------



## GinaC (22 Feb 2016)

Wet to start with but dried out nicely for some North Hill reps 50.8 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/499652146
2 points - 46 total


----------



## mike3121 (22 Feb 2016)

27th January
Seacombe ferry to New Brighton and back a few times
32 miles 51.499km
1 point

22nd Feb
Neston marshes and Chester Millenium way
31.97 miles 51.45km
1 point

Total 2 points


----------



## StuartG (23 Feb 2016)

*January
10th: 50.24 miles* Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
*24th: 50.22 miles* Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February
23rd: 50.16 miles* Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points


----------



## john59 (24 Feb 2016)

53 km circuit, after work.

http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

1 point, total 13 points


----------



## GinaC (25 Feb 2016)

24 th Feb
10 hill reps of Essex Way/Vicarage Hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/501120150
36.8m
1 point - 47 total


----------



## HertzvanRental (25 Feb 2016)

25th February.

Another "Sarre Loop" - 33 miles

Running total- 8 points.


----------



## Jon George (25 Feb 2016)

*Jan 10th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Walderingfiled - Newbourne - Kirton - Trimley St Mary - Felixstowe - Old Felixstowe - Trimley St Mary - Kirton - Bucklesham - Ipswich.
50.95 km
*1 Point 

Jan 26th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Kirton - Falkenham - Trimley - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington Marina - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich (+around the block).
50.44km
*1 Point

Jan 28th*
Ipswich - Playford - Grundisburgh - Burgh - Bredfield - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Brightwell - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Levington - Naction - Ipswich.
58.48km
*1 Point*

*Jan 31st*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Otley - Helmingham - Framsden - Helmingham (by mistake) - Whitsham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
51.1km
*1 Point*

*Feb 2nd*
Ipswich - Copdock - Little and Great Wenham - Shelly - Layham - Hadleigh - Raydon (via disused railway track) - Chattisham - Washbrook - Sproughton - Ipswich.
52.4km
*1 Point*

*Feb 4th*
Ipswich - Playford - Culpho - Tuddenham - Witnesham - Ashbocking - Helmingham - Pettaugh - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Barham - Hemingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich
59.34km
*1 Point*

*Feb 9th*
Ipswich - Tuddenham - Clopton - Cretingham - Brandeston - Kettleburgh - Framlingham - Easton - Letheringham - Dallinghoo - Bredfield - Hasketon - Great Bealings - Boot Street - Playford - Ipswich.
64.13km
*1 Point*

*Feb 11th*
Ipswich - Westerfield - Henley - Hemingstone - Gosbeck - Crowfield - Pettaugh - Winston Green - Debenham - Rishangles - Thorndon - Wetheringsett - Park Green - Mickfield - Stonham Aspel - Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich
71.60km
*1 Point*
*
 Feb 15th*
 Ipswich - Playford - Boot Street - Great Bealings - Hasketon - Bredfield - Wickham Market - Hacheston - Marlseford - Great Glemham - Stratford St Andrew - Blaxhall - Tunstall - Rendlesham - Eyke - Melton - Woodbridge - Hasketon - Little Bealings - Ipswich.
Approx. 64km
*1 Point*
*
Feb 25th*
Ipswich - Bramford - Little Blakenham - Somersham - Offton - Ringshall Stocks - Ringshall - Battisford Tye - High Street Green - Great Finborough - Combs Ford - Needham Market - Claydon - Ipswich
62.09km
*1 Point* 


* Running Total: 10 Points*


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

Denmark. Sonder Vilstrup - Øsby- Haderslev - Moltrup - Sonder Vistrup.

Steve 1 point. Jannie 1 point

*22nd January 57.4km*

Denmark...-5 bloody cold.

Steve 1 point...total 2

*25th February*

Denmark..57km...+7 degrees...thats 12 degrees warmer than my January ride 

3 points


----------



## john59 (26 Feb 2016)

71 km circuit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1 point, total 14 points


----------



## Archeress (26 Feb 2016)

Jan 28: Bradley Stoke - Blaise Castle - Ashton Court - Queens Square - Bristol/Bath Railway Path - Warmley Station - Ring Road Path - UWE - Bradley Stoke
34 miles (54.7km) 1677ft (511m) of ascent - 1 point

Feb 26: Bradley Stoke - Tytherington - Leyhill - Berkeley - Oldbury Naite - Old Down - Lower Almondsbury - Bradley Stoke
32.5 miles (52.3km) 1,525ft (465m) of ascent - 1point

Total: 2 points

Hugs
Archeress


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Feb 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point

13th Feb 2016
55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point

20th Feb 2016
52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point

27th Feb 2016
51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*Running total: 12 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2016)

*Jan 30*

31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

1 point.

*Feb 28*

33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

1 point. Total points to date: 2


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Feb 2016)

Jan 1st - 53.8 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/460566752
Jan 10th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/467334068
Jan 24th - 50.4 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/477434617

Feb 12th - 50.4 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491713146
Feb 14th - 50.6 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/493467158
Feb 28th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/504417863

Running total - 6 points


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Feb 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
Total: 17 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey
Feb 14th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return via Swithland
Feb 21st 39.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and surrounding villages and return
Feb 28th 51.9 miles 2 points
Figure of 8 loop Anstey ,Thornton ,Desford,Anstey ,Cropston ,Gaddesby ,Rothley ,Anstey


----------



## StuartG (28 Feb 2016)

*January
10th: 50.24 miles* Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
*24th: 50.22 miles* Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February
23rd: 50.16 miles* Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*28th: 54.91 miles* Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points


----------



## Osprey (28 Feb 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.


----------



## gavgav (28 Feb 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

*Running Total - 4 Points*


----------



## GinaC (28 Feb 2016)

25/2 Another chilly night with Basildon Cycling Group 38.3 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/502228556 1 point
28/2 Broke a gear cable and ended up on a fixed gear going up North Hill with Essex Roads and amazingly a pr!! 68.5m
https://www.strava.com/activities/504522351 3 points
4 points - 51 total


----------



## lpretro1 (29 Feb 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> *Jan 24th*
> Chorley-Charnock Richard-Wrightington-Appley Bridge-Newburgh-Rufford-Mawdesley-Eccleston-Leyland-Chorley
> 34.5 miles/55.5km
> *1 point
> Running total 1 point*


Have failed at first hurdle - due to a painful back injury I have now missed February's opportunity to get one of these in


----------



## Katherine (29 Feb 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Have failed at first hurdle - due to a painful back injury I have now missed February's opportunity to get one of these in


Sorry to hear that. Hope your back is getting better.


----------



## john59 (1 Mar 2016)

54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

1 point, total 15 points


----------



## GinaC (2 Mar 2016)

1/3 Windy night ride with a friend 32.5m
https://www.strava.com/activities/506410645
1 point - 52 total


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Mar 2016)

3rd March
https://www.strava.com/activities/507632606 - 51.5km Altrincham - Chelford & return. Isn't it annoying when the weather forecast says no rain until 12 noon, so the ride is planned to end by 11.45 and it actually starts pouring down at 10.15 at the point when you're furthest away from home

I hope I have the correct thread this time!

(12 points to date).


----------



## StuartG (3 Mar 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 10 points.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Mar 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

Denmark. Sonder Vilstrup - Øsby- Haderslev - Moltrup - Sonder Vistrup.

Steve 1 point. Jannie 1 point

*22nd January 57.4km*

Denmark...-5 bloody cold.

Steve 1 point...total 2

*25th February*

Denmark..57km...+7 degrees...thats 12 degrees warmer than my January ride 

3 points

*3rd March. *

Denmark. 53km..Kolding, Fjeldsted, Sillerup, Haderslev, Hoptrup, djærnes, Sonder Vilstrup

Cold again. Hopefully get the new Carbon road bike for the next one :0)

4 Points


----------



## GinaC (3 Mar 2016)

3/3 a solo 110.6 m beautiful day a little windy
https://www.strava.com/activities/507784562
4 points - 56 total


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Mar 2016)

Wednesday and Thursday at Lee Valley.

Today, the "Sarre Loop"- 33 miles.

It has been a good week!!


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point*
*Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point*
*Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point*
*Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point*
*Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point*
*Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point*
*Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point*
*Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point* 

*March 4th*
Ipswich - Henley - Hemingstone - Coddenham - Stonham Aspel - Mill Green - Mickfield - Park Green - Wetheringsett - Thorndon - Rishangles - Bedingfield - Southolt - Worlingworth - Maypole Green - Dennington - Framlingham - Easton - Wickham Market - Ufford - Melton - Woodbridge - Ipswich.
83.5km
*1 Point*

* Running Total: 11 Points*


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.


----------



## john59 (5 Mar 2016)

53.9 km circuit

http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

1 point, total 16 points


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/509282689 53.9 km Altrincham - Great Budworth.

I had planned a longer ride but turned back because of 'wintery showers'. Those hail stones sting!
No quoting Rule #5 please.

Total 13 points.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Mar 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969


----------



## wonderloaf (6 Mar 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km. *
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link: http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop. https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!

*Total: 5 points*


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey
Feb 14th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return via Swithland
Feb 21st 39.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and surrounding villages and return
Feb 28th 51.9 miles 2 points
Figure of 8 loop Anstey ,Thornton ,Desford,Anstey ,Cropston ,Gaddesby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Mar 4th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Mar 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point
13th Feb 2016
55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point
20th Feb 2016
52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point
27th Feb 2016
51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and on to home* 1 point*

*Running total: 13 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## lpretro1 (6 Mar 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Have failed at first hurdle - due to a painful back injury I have now missed February's opportunity to get one of these in


Well, managed to clock up a nice 35.8 miles today so have doubled my total points (even though I missed feb). Chorley-Eccleston-Mawdesly- Rufford- Croston-Walmer Bridge- Longton- Hutton- Farington- Leyalnd- Chorley. Snow capped hills all around - chilly breeze but mostly sunny. 1 cafe stop to warm up


----------



## GinaC (6 Mar 2016)

5/3 All four seasons in one day 73.1m
https://www.strava.com/activities/509196949 3 points
6/3 Snow again so ride cut short  80.2 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/510206299 3 points
6 points - 62 Total


----------



## Eribiste (6 Mar 2016)

A goo ride out today, even if a bit cold for my liking. 116km
www.strava.com/activities/510380967


----------



## Osprey (6 Mar 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point


----------



## GinaC (8 Mar 2016)

A quick 50 m before work - nice day for it
https://www.strava.com/activities/511604975
2 points - 64 total


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal , all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.

*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*Total of 9 points.*


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Mar 2016)

10th March.
2 laps of my "Seasalter Loop"- 42miles

1 point


----------



## GinaC (11 Mar 2016)

9/3 40m A quick evening ride to Southend
https://www.strava.com/activities/512653818
10/3 50.3m Evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group
https://www.strava.com/activities/513563005
3 points - 67 total


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2016)

March 11th - 100.6 km - 3 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/514065027

Running total - 9 points


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 3.


----------



## john59 (12 Mar 2016)

54 km circuit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

1 point, total 17 points


----------



## aferris2 (12 Mar 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
Total 3 points


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and on to home* 1 point

12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall, Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and on to home. *3 points*

*Running total: 16 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Mar 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Mar 2016)

March 13th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/515800104

Running total - 10 points


----------



## GinaC (13 Mar 2016)

13/3 Burgess Hill Springtime classic 71.8m Great day some whopper hills 
https://www.strava.com/activities/516059974
3 points - 70 points total


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Mar 2016)

This week:
7/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/510875338 - Altrincham/Appleton/Arley circuit, 63.1km. 1 pt.

10/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/513450554 - 3 Halls circuit, Tatton/Arley/Dunham Massey. 53.1km. 1 pt

13/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/515733378 - Altrincham/Northenden/Heald Green/Wilmslow/Alderley Edge/Mobberley/Ashley/Altrincham. 51.2km. 1 pt.

Running total 16 points.


----------



## Osprey (13 Mar 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.


----------



## tallliman (13 Mar 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
Total: 21 points


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles), Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 4.


----------



## Sbudge (14 Mar 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture

17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!

23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half century.

30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)

7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.

20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.

28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Lovely day, took in Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.

6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.

13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!

19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding

2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)

Running total: *20* points


----------



## john59 (14 Mar 2016)

54 km circuit, morning ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

1 point, total 18 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Mar 2016)

March 14th - 52.2 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/516931513

Running total - 11 points


----------



## Nomadski (14 Mar 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*2016
4 Points*


----------



## ShooglyDougie (15 Mar 2016)

AN.
3rd, 33.8miles - 1 point.
Newtongrange, Carrington, Temple (with puncture stop), Gladhouse, Gorebidge, Temple, Carrington, Newtongrange.

Strava

23rd, 31.3 miles- 1 point
Nitten, Eskbank, Bonnyrig, Gladhouse loop

Strava

Feb.

6th. 33 miles- 1point
Nitten, Gladhouse, Leadburn, Gladhouse Temple, Nitten.

Strava

18th. 32.9 miles 1 point.
Nitten, Eskbank, Gracemount, Roslin, Gladhouse, Nitten

Strava

March.

12th, 31.4 miles-1point
Hills, Broughton, Blyth Bridge, hills

Strava

Total, 5 points


----------



## GinaC (15 Mar 2016)

14/3 32.3m Trip to sunny Southend
https://www.strava.com/activities/516876554
15/3 100m Solo trip to Saffron Waldon for fantastic millionaire shortbread - first 50m awful headwinds
https://www.strava.com/activities/517817334
5 points - 75 total


----------



## GinaC (16 Mar 2016)

16/3 Quick morning ride 31.4m horrid headwinds but nice and sunny
https://www.strava.com/activities/518421493
1 point - 76 total


----------



## john59 (16 Mar 2016)

70.9 km circuit.

http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

1 point, total 19 points


----------



## mike3121 (17 Mar 2016)

53.9k ride today


https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1088391067

1 point
Total 3 points


----------



## Katherine (17 Mar 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.

*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*13th March 2016*
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.

*18th March 2016*
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*Total of 12 points.*


----------



## GinaC (18 Mar 2016)

17/3 Basildon Cycling Group club ride - a pb 17.7mph average 50m - happy days 
https://www.strava.com/activities/519723467
18/3 Recovery ride with great company a slower 62.9 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/520158421
5 points - 81 total


----------



## john59 (19 Mar 2016)

53 km circuit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

1 point, total 20 points


----------



## wonderloaf (19 Mar 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link: http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop. https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811

*Total: 6 points*


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 Mar 2016)

*January*
37 miles (1500ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*February*
44 miles (3200ft climbing): Home > Whitestone > Cheriton Bishop > South Zeal > Cheriton Bishop > Pathfinder Village > Home
33 miles (1700ft climbing): Home > Broadclyst > Talaton > Clyst Hydon > Silverton > Home
*March*
37 miles (2300ft climbing): Home > Tiverton > Puddington > Black Dog > Crediton > Sweetham > Home


----------



## tallliman (19 Mar 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
Total: 22 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Mar 2016)

20th March - "Sarre Loop" 33 miles

1 point


----------



## 13 rider (20 Mar 2016)

Jan 1st 33 miles 1 point
Anstey , Rothley , Gaddesby ,Anstey
Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey
Feb 14th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return via Swithland
Feb 21st 39.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and surrounding villages and return
Feb 28th 51.9 miles 2 points
Figure of 8 loop Anstey ,Thornton ,Desford,Anstey ,Cropston ,Gaddesby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Mar 4th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Mar 19th 34 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn,Ragdale, Anstey


----------



## Effyb4 (20 Mar 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432

Total: 4 points


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Mar 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and on to home* 1 point

12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall, Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and on to home. *3 points*

*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point

Running total: 17 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Spinney (20 Mar 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkely) - 1 point

*Running total - 6 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points - not doing too well so far!


----------



## GinaC (20 Mar 2016)

19/3 62.5m solo rubbish headwind again 
https://www.strava.com/activities/521037783
20/3 Essex Roads club ride - much nicer day 71.4m
https://www.strava.com/activities/522086305
6 points - 87 Total 
Back to work tomorrow :'(


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles), Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride, Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 6.


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Mar 2016)

It was good to be on dry roads this week, I had the summer bike out for the first time this year.

14/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/516796439 - 55.8km. Altrincham, Alderley Edge, Mottram St Andrew & back. My slowest ever climb of Wizard Hill, oh dear!

17/3. https://www.strava.com/activities/519597890 - 66.0km. Altrincham, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Altrincham.

20/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/522349325 - 50.7km Broadheath, Partington, Warburton, Lymm, Arley, Bucklow Hill, Altrincham.

Running total 19 points


----------



## Osprey (20 Mar 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Mar 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.

*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*13th March 2016*
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.

*16th March 2016*
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.


*20th March 2016*
64.2 miles. Broadoak, Moorside, Swinton, Walkden, Little Hulton, Astley,Glazebury, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Hollins Green, Warburton, High Legh, Tatton, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Ollerton, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Roe Green.
3 points

*Total of 15 points.*


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Mar 2016)

22nd March. A truly stunning day-loads of sun and little wind. Not a combination that is common to the North Kent coastline!!
Out on my "Nonington Loop" - 51 miles - 2 points.

Running total this year-13 points.


----------



## StuartG (22 Mar 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points

Total 12 points.


----------



## GinaC (23 Mar 2016)

22/3 Beautiful day, trip to hospital to visit Dad 62.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/523778020
23/3 Gloomy but still pleasant 45 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/524546468
4 points - 91 total


----------



## gavgav (25 Mar 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total - 5 Points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Mar 2016)

March 25th - 50.5 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/526312819

Running total - 12 points


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2016)

Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey
Feb 14th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return via Swithland
Feb 21st 39.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and surrounding villages and return
Feb 28th 51.9 miles 2 points
Figure of 8 loop Anstey ,Thornton ,Desford,Anstey ,Cropston ,Gaddesby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Mar 4th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Mar 19th 34 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn,Ragdale, Anstey
Mar 25th 54.2 miles 2 points
Anstey to the Vale of Belvoir and return


----------



## aferris2 (25 Mar 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
Total 6 points


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and on to home* 1 point

12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall, Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and on to home. *3 points*

*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point

25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

Running total: 18 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## tallliman (25 Mar 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
Total: 26 points


----------



## GinaC (25 Mar 2016)

24/3 Visit to Dad in hospital 39.9m
https://www.strava.com/activities/525450295
25/5 Quick ride after work in shorts!!!
48.3m
https://www.strava.com/activities/526535811
3 points - 94 total


----------



## tallliman (26 Mar 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
Total: 28 points


----------



## lpretro1 (26 Mar 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Well, managed to clock up a nice 35.8 miles today so have doubled my total points (even though I missed feb). Chorley-Eccleston-Mawdesly- Rufford- Croston-Walmer Bridge- Longton- Hutton- Farington- Leyalnd- Chorley. Snow capped hills all around - chilly breeze but mostly sunny. 1 cafe stop to warm up


Good Friday excellent run-out of 47miles (yes should have gone for the 50 miles but I was too tired!!) - Chorley-Eccleston- Hilldale-Newburgh-Ring O Bells- Aughton- Clieves Hills-Rufford-Mawdesely- Chorley
I would have 3 points now if I hadn't missed Feb


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Mar 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and on to home* 1 point

12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall, Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and on to home. *3 points*

*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point

25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point

27th March 2016
52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 19 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Mar 2016)

Jan 3rd 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey
Jan 24th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey , Ragdale ,Anstey a different way
Jan 30th 52.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,East Leake ,Wysall,Anstey
Feb 14th 32.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Ragdale and return via Swithland
Feb 21st 39.4 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and surrounding villages and return
Feb 28th 51.9 miles 2 points
Figure of 8 loop Anstey ,Thornton ,Desford,Anstey ,Cropston ,Gaddesby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Mar 4th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Mar 19th 34 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn,Ragdale, Anstey
Mar 25th 54.2 miles 2 points
Anstey to the Vale of Belvoir and return
Mar 27th 34.2 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth and return


----------



## StuartG (29 Mar 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point

Total 13 points.


----------



## GinaC (29 Mar 2016)

29/3 Solo ride very windy 46.7m
https://www.strava.com/activities/529717094
1 point - 95 points total


----------



## john59 (30 Mar 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

Total *22 points*


----------



## fatjel (30 Mar 2016)

16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791

29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978


----------



## Archeress (30 Mar 2016)

Jan 28: Bradley Stoke - Blaise Castle - Ashton Court - Queens Square - Bristol/Bath Railway Path - Warmley Station - Ring Road Path - UWE - Bradley Stoke
34 miles (54.7km) 1677ft (511m) of ascent - 1 point

Feb 26: Bradley Stoke - Tytherington - Leyhill - Berkeley - Oldbury Naite - Old Down - Lower Almondsbury - Bradley Stoke
32.5 miles (52.3km) 1,525ft (465m) of ascent - 1point

Mar 30: Bradley Stoke - UWE - Pucklechurch - Hinton - Tormarton - Westerleigh - Iron Acton - Guants Earthcott - Bradley Stoke
33.0 miles (53.1km) 1,942ft (592m) of ascent - 1point

Total: 3 points

Hugs
Archeress


----------



## StuartG (31 Mar 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points

Total 15 points.


----------



## tallliman (31 Mar 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
Total: 31 points


----------



## pauldavid (31 Mar 2016)

pauldavid said:


> *31st January, 50.16 km. *Hull, Beverley, Cherry Burton, Leconfield and return loop with a couple of laps of our estate to make up the distance. Thought I was going to fail at the first hurdle and not get a qualifying ride in the first month having been off the bike ill. Let's hope it starts getting easier next month!
> 
> *Running total, 1 point.
> 
> ...



Repeat of my february ride totalling 51.3km

I am making really hard work of this at up to now, just scraping in at the death again!

Determined to get a qualifying ride for April in this weekend so that I don't l end up in a stressed panic trying to get it in at the end again.

Running total, 3 points


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 3419' ascent / 11.9 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Cumulative: *99.20miles / 159.66 km / 7812' ascent / 12.2 mph / 3 points


----------



## GinaC (31 Mar 2016)

30/3 Solo 50m beautiful day
https://www.strava.com/activities/530644222
31/3 Ride to visit Dad 40m lovely morning
https://www.strava.com/activities/531665786
31/1 Evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 35m
https://www.strava.com/activities/532027998
4 points - 99 total


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles), Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride, Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles), Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 7.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Apr 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Apr 2016)

*January*
37 miles (1500ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*February*
44 miles (3200ft climbing): Home > Whitestone > Cheriton Bishop > South Zeal > Cheriton Bishop > Pathfinder Village > Home
33 miles (1700ft climbing): Home > Broadclyst > Talaton > Clyst Hydon > Silverton > Home
*March*
37 miles (2300ft climbing): Home > Tiverton > Puddington > Black Dog > Crediton > Sweetham > Home
*April*
48 miles (2100ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Exminster > Kenn > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home


----------



## tallliman (2 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
Total: 34 points


----------



## pauldavid (3 Apr 2016)

pauldavid said:


> Repeat of my february ride totalling 51.3km
> 
> I am making really hard work of this at up to now, just scraping in at the death again!
> 
> ...



*April 3rd, 50.35km,* Hull, Beverley, Cherry Burton, Leconfield and return. Qualifier in early and hoping to up the mileage a little now.

*Running total , 4 points*


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Apr 2016)

April 3rd - 50.8km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/534441036

Running total - 13 points


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Apr 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.

*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*13th March 2016*
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.

*18th March 2016*
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*27th March 2016*
36.6 miles. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm,Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and then onto the A580 East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
*
3rd April 2016*
37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*Total of 14 points. *


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Apr 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and on to home* 1 point
12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall, Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and on to home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point
25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
27th March 2016
52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*

*Running total: 21 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Apr 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
Total 8 points


----------



## GinaC (3 Apr 2016)

1/4 34.6 miles, lovely light evening ride after work
https://www.strava.com/activities/532770185
3/4 120.1 miles Essex Roads Spring Lambs Sportive and ride to and from
https://www.strava.com/activities/534665584
5 points - 104 total


----------



## Osprey (3 Apr 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932

Total: 5 points


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Apr 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

Denmark. Sonder Vilstrup - Øsby- Haderslev - Moltrup - Sonder Vistrup.

Steve 1 point. Jannie 1 point

*22nd January 57.4km*

Denmark...-5 bloody cold.

Steve 1 point...total 2

*25th February*

Denmark..57km...+7 degrees...thats 12 degrees warmer than my January ride 

3 points

*3rd March. *

Denmark. 53km..Kolding, Fjeldsted, Sillerup, Haderslev, Hoptrup, djærnes, Sonder Vilstrup

Cold again. Hopefully get the new Carbon road bike for the next one :0)

4 Points

*4th April*

Denmark 67km.....Aabenraa, out towards Sonderborg, got lost, Ballerbro Kro, Aabenraa

Fully loaded touring bike....Im practicing

5 points


----------



## lpretro1 (5 Apr 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Good Friday excellent run-out of 47miles (yes should have gone for the 50 miles but I was too tired!!) - Chorley-Eccleston- Hilldale-Newburgh-Ring O Bells- Aughton- Clieves Hills-Rufford-Mawdesely- Chorley
> I would have 3 points now if I hadn't missed Feb


While 'rusty bearing' was out doing a 100km with Cyclechat gang I had a solo toddle out and managed a very nice 33miles from Chorley-Euxton-Eccleston-Hilldale-Mawdesely-Croston-Walmer Bridge-Farington-Chorley. Lovely weather - bright and sunny defo felt like spring even my legs. So I'd have 4 points now


----------



## Jon George (5 Apr 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point*
*Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point*
*Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point*
*Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point*
*Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point*
*Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point*
*Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point*
*Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point* 
*March 4th *83.5km *1 Point*

*April 4th*
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Cretingham - Earl Soham - Debenham - Winston - Framsden - Cretingham - Debach - Hasketon - Little Bealings - Ipswich.
63.96km
*1 Point*

*Running Total: 12 Points*


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Apr 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

Denmark. Sonder Vilstrup - Øsby- Haderslev - Moltrup - Sonder Vistrup.

1 point

*22nd January 57.4km*

Denmark...-5 bloody cold.

2 points

*25th February*

Denmark..57km...+7 degrees...thats 12 degrees warmer than my January ride 

3 points

*3rd March. *

Denmark. 53km..Kolding, Fjeldsted, Sillerup, Haderslev, Hoptrup, djærnes, Sonder Vilstrup

Cold again. Hopefully get the new Carbon road bike for the next one :0)

4 Points

*4th April*

Denmark 67km.....Aabenraa, out towards Sonderborg, got lost, Ballerbro Kro, Aabenraa

Fully loaded touring bike....Im practicing

5 points

*5th April*

Denmark. 56km....Sdr Vilstrup..Hoptrup...Vojens...Haderslev...Starup...Sdr Vilstrup

Two half centurys in 2 days. Much more of this and I will become a "Real" cyclist

6 points


----------



## StuartG (5 Apr 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 17 points.


----------



## tallliman (5 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
Total: 35 points


----------



## john59 (6 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

Total, *23 points*


----------



## john59 (8 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

Total, *25 points*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 3419' ascent / 11.9 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 2356' ascent / 13.5 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Cumulative: *137 miles / 220 km / 10168' ascent / 71' ascent per mile / 12.5 mph / *4 points*


----------



## lpretro1 (8 Apr 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> While 'rusty bearing' was out doing a 100km with Cyclechat gang I had a solo toddle out and managed a very nice 33miles from Chorley-Euxton-Eccleston-Hilldale-Mawdesely-Croston-Walmer Bridge-Farington-Chorley. Lovely weather - bright and sunny defo felt like spring even my legs. So I'd have 4 points now


Bagged another - 38 miles with 'rustybearing' on a lovely spring day (apart from one short shower) - Chorley-Leyland-Farington-Walmer Bridge-Bretehrton-Mere Brow-Holmeswood-Rufford-Mawdesley-Eccleston-Runshaw-Chorley - so I'd now have 5 points


----------



## Jon George (8 Apr 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point*
*Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point*
*Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point*
*Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point*
*Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point*
*Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point*
*Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point*
*Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point* 
*March 4th *83.5km *1 Point*
*April 4th *63.96km *1 Point*

*April 8th *
Ipswich - Westerfield - Tuddenham St Martin - Culpho - Great Bealings - Ipswich - Foxhall - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich
50.1km
*1 Point* 

*Running Total: 13 Points*


----------



## GinaC (8 Apr 2016)

5/4 Should have been 50m but Garmin cut off at 34m
https://www.strava.com/activities/536317864
7/4 34.5m Basildon Cycling group evening ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/538678936
2 points - 106 total


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

Denmark. Sonder Vilstrup - Øsby- Haderslev - Moltrup - Sonder Vistrup.

Steve 1 point. Jannie 1 point

*22nd January 57.4km*

Denmark...-5 bloody cold.

Steve 1 point...total 2

*25th February*

Denmark..57km...+7 degrees...thats 12 degrees warmer than my January ride 

3 points

*3rd March. *

Denmark. 53km..Kolding, Fjeldsted, Sillerup, Haderslev, Hoptrup, djærnes, Sonder Vilstrup

Cold again. Hopefully get the new Carbon road bike for the next one :0)

4 Points

*4th April*

Denmark 67km.....Aabenraa, out towards Sonderborg, got lost, Ballerbro Kro, Aabenraa

Fully loaded touring bike....Im practicing

5 points

*6th April*

Denmark 57km. ....Sdr Vilstrup...Aabenraa...Haderslev...Sdr Vilstrup

6 points


----------



## john59 (9 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

Total, *26 points*


----------



## tallliman (9 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
Total: 38 points


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Apr 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and on to home* 1 point
12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall, Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and on to home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point
25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
27th March 2016
52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points

9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 22 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Apr 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170

Total: 6 points


----------



## Eribiste (10 Apr 2016)

10th April 2016 84.74 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541491787 for yet another point.


----------



## john59 (11 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

Total, *27 points*


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (6 Points)*


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.


Total points so far in 2016: 11.


----------



## StuartG (11 Apr 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 19 points.


----------



## Sbudge (12 Apr 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture

17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!

23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half century.

30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)

7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.

20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.

28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Lovely day, took in Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.

6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.

13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!

19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding

2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)

8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run

9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days

Running total: *22* points


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Apr 2016)

Phew! Was worried about April ,rotten cold and other commitments! However, all is well as I did a 42 miler this afternoon so have earned 1 point. I'm still in there!!


----------



## StuartG (12 Apr 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points

Total 21 points.


----------



## GinaC (13 Apr 2016)

10/4 Boxford Tornado 60.7 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/541141779
12/4 50.4m solo before work
https://www.strava.com/activities/543007360
13/4 44.3m solo beautiful day
https://www.strava.com/activities/543988532
5 points - 111 total


----------



## john59 (13 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016


Total, *28 points*


----------



## Spinney (13 Apr 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*Running total - 9 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points - not doing too well so far!)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 12.


----------



## kapelmuur (14 Apr 2016)

Last week in Flanders.

5th April https://www.strava.com/activities/536611369 - 64km. From Ypers into France, Bailleul, got lost-eventually back into Belgium via Watou, Poperinge and back to Ypres.
8th April https://www.strava.com/activities/539033844 - 51.4km. Ieprer-Yser canal and Menen Road. Very flat, just 153m ascent.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Apr 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## pauldavid (14 Apr 2016)

pauldavid said:


> *April 3rd, 50.35km,* Hull, Beverley, Cherry Burton, Leconfield and return. Qualifier in early and hoping to up the mileage a little now.
> 
> *Running total , 4 points*



*April 14th, 52.4km, *Hull, Aldbrough, Hornsea, New then Old Ellerby, Sproatley and back home. Really pleasant ride, sunshine pretty much all of the way round.

*Running total, 5 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Apr 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

*22nd January 57.4km*

*25th February 57km*

*3rd March. 53km*

*4th April 67km*

*6th April 57km*

*14th April 65km*

Denmark 65km. Sdr Vilstrup..Haderslev..Aarøsund...Sdr Vilstrup

First ride on my Carbon road bike. It was so much easier :0)

7 points


----------



## john59 (16 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714


Total, *29 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Apr 2016)

April 17th - 50.4km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/548050935

Running total - 14 points


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Apr 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 3419' ascent / 11.9 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 2356' ascent / 13.5 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Apr 17: *32.58 miles / 52.43 km / 2090' ascent / 13.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Cumulative: *170 miles / 274 km / 12258' ascent / 72' ascent per mile / 12.8 mph / still 'in' with *5 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Apr 2016)

17 April. Nonington Loop, 51 miles-2 points.

A tads breezy, but lovely and sunny. Felt good to be out!


----------



## GinaC (17 Apr 2016)

16/4 Wet and nasty 85.7 m solo, bad decision to wear shorts and fingerless gloves!!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/547008007
17/4 83.7m with Essex Roads touring group
https://www.strava.com/activities/548095498
Just rolled 5000 miles for the year - on target for 15000  
6 points - 117 total


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Apr 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*
*
5th March 2016
51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point
12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point
25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point
27th March 2016
52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points

9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 23 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## wonderloaf (17 Apr 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771

*Total: 8 points*


----------



## Sbudge (18 Apr 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).

Running total: *25* points


----------



## Osprey (18 Apr 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point

*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point

Total. 11 points


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 13.


----------



## john59 (20 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651


Total,* 30 points*


----------



## lpretro1 (20 Apr 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> While 'rusty bearing' was out doing a 100km with Cyclechat gang I had a solo toddle out and managed a very nice 33miles from Chorley-Euxton-Eccleston-Hilldale-Mawdesely-Croston-Walmer Bridge-Farington-Chorley. Lovely weather - bright and sunny defo felt like spring even my legs. So I'd have 4 points now


With 'rustybearing' on a sunny hilly ride33.4 miles from Chorley-Brinscall- Abbey Villlage-Belmont-Cadshw-Chapeltown-Edgeworth- return via Chapeltown to Belmont then over Belmont towards Rivington- Limbrick-Chorley. Not a cloud in the sky - fab views, hot, sunny - like summer. So my 5 would-have been points are now 6 would-have-beens


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

Total points so far in 2016: 14.


----------



## john59 (21 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

Total, *32 points*


----------



## GinaC (21 Apr 2016)

19/4 34.9 miles, ten hill reps of Essex Way/ Vicarage Hill 
https://www.strava.com/activities/549980006
20/4 64.7 miles visiting Dad in new care home
https://www.strava.com/activities/551629107
21/4 50.3 miles nice day but a bit windy
https://www.strava.com/activities/552297394
6 points - 123 Total


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

Total points so far in 2016: 15.


----------



## john59 (23 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

Total, *33 points*


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (7 Points)*


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home


----------



## Osprey (23 Apr 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point

*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point

*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

Total. 13 points


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Apr 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points

9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

23rd April 2016
53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 24 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## tallliman (23 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
Total: 46 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Apr 2016)

April 23rd - 51 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/554533706

Running total - 15 points


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points

*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.

*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*31st January 2016 *
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.

*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*13th March 2016*
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.

*18th March 2016*
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*27th March 2016*
36.6 miles. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm,Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and then onto the A580 East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*
3rd April 2016*
37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.

*20th April 2016*
35.1 miles. Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham Massey, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley, Boothstown, Home.
1 point.
*


23rd April 2016*
72.4 miles. A6 into Manchester Piccadilly station, Sale, Altrincham, Dunham, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Anderton, Winnington, Weaverham. Similar return route as far as Dunham, then Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd cycle path. Manchester to Weaverham was part of the forum ride to Llandudno.
2 points.

*Total of 17 points. *


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Apr 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596

*Total: 9 points*


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714

Total: 7 points


----------



## GinaC (24 Apr 2016)

21/4 Basildon Cycling group evening ride 39.2m
https://www.strava.com/activities/552781471
24/4 Essex Roads touring group ride 69m
https://www.strava.com/activities/555325702
4 points - 127 total


----------



## Sbudge (24 Apr 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.

Running total: *27* points


----------



## Jon George (24 Apr 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point*
*Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point*
*Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point*
*Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point*
*Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point*
*Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point*
*Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point*
*Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point* 
*March 4th *83.5km *1 Point*
*April 4th *63.96km *1 Point*
*April 8th *50.1km *1 Point*

*April 24th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Waldringfield Heath - Martlesham - Woodbridge - Melton - Bredfield - Boulge - Debach - Clopton - Otley - Gibraltar - Ashbrocking - Hemingstone - Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich.
57.42m
*1 Point *

*Running Total: 14 Points*


----------



## john59 (26 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy, reverse circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

Total, *34 points*


----------



## Jon George (26 Apr 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point*
*Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point*
*Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point*
*Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point*
*Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point*
*Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point*
*Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point*
*Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point* 
*March 4th *83.5km *1 Point*
*April 4th *63.96km *1 Point*
*April 8th *50.1km *1 Point*
*April 24th* 57.42km *1 Point 

April 26th*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Brightwell - Waldringfield Heath - Martlesham - Woodbridge - Melton - Ufford - Pettistree - Dallinghoo - Bredfield - Hasketon - Great Bealings - Little Bealings - Rushmore St Andrew - Ipswich
51.81km
*1 Point*

*Running Total: 15 Points*


----------



## john59 (27 Apr 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

Total, *35 points*


----------



## mike3121 (27 Apr 2016)

23rd April Manchester to Llandudno 100 miles - 4 points

Total 7 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Darlington ,Anstey


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*2016
6 Points*


----------



## Saluki (29 Apr 2016)

It's going to get a bit bitty.
https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
16/2/16 Felixstowe, Ipswich Hospital (couple of loops of the hospital while deciding whether or not to ride back home again in 2 degrees of night temperature) then back home to Felixstowe. 72 lousy metres climbed, 50.3km 1 point

3 points altogether up to there.

https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
25 March. 2 rides to make up the 50km & 497m climbing, as I got a phone call while on first ride saying our bed was being delivered so we went back home and waited, waited some more and waited some more before the man came, then I got out and did the rest of my ride. Sheesh, I wasn't expecting quite the gap between getting back in and going back out. Hope that this is OK for 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
11/4/16 398m climbing. 1 point

Another split ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
51km with lots of climbing, 659m which is a lot for me. We rode to Newquay, took the wrong route, got to the station and the Par train was in the station so hopped aboard (turning off the Garmins) and got off at Roche and rode home. Hubster needed the rest and I wanted my ice lolly in peace. 1 point.

6 points all together as long as the split rides are OK with everyone.


----------



## tallliman (29 Apr 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
Total: 47 points


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Apr 2016)

This is the time of year when I look forward to attending the last home game of the football season wearing shorts and an Hawaiian shirt. I've just been caught in a hail storm, so the garish shirt is back in the cupboard in the hope of winter passing eventually.

12th April. https://www.strava.com/activities/543026504 - 70km. Altrincham, High Legh, Acton Bridge, Tatton Park, Altrincham.
15th April. https://www.strava.com/activities/543026504 - 66.7km. To the Alderley Edge bypass and an attempt at Simon Yates' Strava PR (9 mins slower), mentioned because Simon is sadly in the news today.
18th April. https://www.strava.com/activities/543026504 - 55.2km. Altrincham, High Legh, Grappenhall, Lymm, Altrincham.
21st April. https://www.strava.com/activities/552178395 - 59.0km Altrincham, Morley Green, Wilmslow, Mottram St Andrew, Lindow End, Ashley, Altrincham.
23rd April. https://www.strava.com/activities/554348130 - 56.7km Rostherne, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Grappenhall, Rowlinson's Green, High Legh, Rostherne.
26th April. https://www.strava.com/activities/557168203 - 54.1km A bimble along the Cheshire Cycleway going nowhere in particular.
28th April. https://www.strava.com/activities/559027785 - 61.8km Altrincham, Lindow End, Mottram St Andrew, Prestbury, Four Land Ends, Over Alderley, Ashley, Altrincham.

I think this gives me 31 points in total.


----------



## lpretro1 (30 Apr 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> With 'rustybearing' on a sunny hilly ride33.4 miles from Chorley-Brinscall- Abbey Villlage-Belmont-Cadshw-Chapeltown-Edgeworth- return via Chapeltown to Belmont then over Belmont towards Rivington- Limbrick-Chorley. Not a cloud in the sky - fab views, hot, sunny - like summer. So my 5 would-have been points are now 6 would-have-beens


42.99 miles today with 'rustybearing' - Chorley-Euxton-Eccleston-Parbold Hill- mawdesley-Croston- Walmer |Bridge- Lington-Hutton-Midge Hall- leyland- Euxton- Chorley. I wokld now have 7 if I hadn't missed in Feb - rats


----------



## Nomadski (1 May 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*30th* - 51.49 kms (32 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Manchester Airport, Northenden, Chorlton Park, Levenshulme, Debdale Park, Longsight. Fallowfield, Chorlton Park) - 568ft - 1 point - Strava

*2016
7 Points*


----------



## Sbudge (1 May 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.

Running total: *30* points


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 May 2016)

Pilgrims Hospice charity sportive today. 78miles plus 14 to and from home. Total 92 miles which, I think, qualifies me for 3 points.


----------



## fatjel (1 May 2016)

16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791

29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978

23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390


----------



## NorthernDave (1 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points

9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

23rd April 2016
53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*

*Running total: 25 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## aferris2 (2 May 2016)

aferris2 said:


> 10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
> 20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
> 12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
> 25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points
> ...



1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points

Total 10 points


----------



## john59 (2 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

Total, *36 points*


----------



## wonderloaf (2 May 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute.
1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244

*Total: 10 points*


----------



## GinaC (2 May 2016)

26/4 Checking out the TT course 39.2m 
https://www.strava.com/activities/557120059
27/4 Ride to see Dad, robbed of way home by garmin, should have been 64.5m ended up 32.1m
https://www.strava.com/activities/558245588
28/4 Basildon group ride 34.3m
https://www.strava.com/activities/559487462
1/5 Solo ride to Cambridge 150.8m
https://www.strava.com/activities/562877872
2/5 Solo ride to the docks 51.5m
https://www.strava.com/activities/563103645
9 points - 136 total


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points
*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.
*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*31st January 2016*
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.
*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*13th March 2016*
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.
*18th March 2016*
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*27th March 2016*
36.6 miles. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm,Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and then onto the A580 East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*
3rd April 2016*
37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*20th April 2016*
35.1 miles. Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham Massey, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley, Boothstown, Home.
1 point.
*23rd April 2016*
72.4 miles. A6 into Manchester Piccadilly station, Sale, Altrincham, Dunham, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Anderton, Winnington, Weaverham. Similar return route as far as Dunham, then Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd cycle path. Manchester to Weaverham was part of the forum ride to Llandudno.
3 points.
*
1st May 2016*
43.7 miles. Swinton to lead the Salford Cycling Club intro ride to Lymm. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
2 points.

*Total of 20 points. *


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 May 2016)

May 2nd - 50.9 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/563306850

Running total - 16 points


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 2 points

Total points so far in 2016: 17.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .


----------



## Jon George (3 May 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point*
*Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point*
*Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point*
*Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point*
*Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point*
*Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point*
*Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point*
*Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point* 
*March 4th *83.5km *1 Point*
*April 4th *63.96km *1 Point*
*April 8th *50.1km *1 Point*
*April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point *

*May 2nd*
Ipswich – Little Bealings – Woodbridge – Melton – Ufford – Campsea Ashe – Blaxhall – Snape – Snap Street – Knodishall – Leiston – East Bridge (Eels Foot) – Westltone (Crown Inn) – North Green – Kesale – Carlton – Rendham – Sweffling – Great Glemham (The Crown) – Marlesford – Wickham Market – Bredfield – Hasketon (The Turks Head) – Little Bealings – Ipswich.
93.25km
*1 Point*

*Running Total: 15 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2016)

Just a reminder if your just editing for first post can you just post a quick months ride done in the chatzone thread so keeping track of the numbers still in which me and others are interested in does not involve reading 24 pages of posts . Thank you


----------



## Milkfloat (4 May 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575


----------



## steveindenmark (4 May 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

*22nd January 57.4km*

*25th February 57km*

*3rd March. 53km*

*4th April 67km*

*6th April 57km*

*14th April 65km*

4th May 62km. Denmark. Lovely weather, riding the Carbon Koga Road bike.

8 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 May 2016)

Another "Sarre Loop" this morning.
33 miles--1 point.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 3419' ascent / 11.9 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 2356' ascent / 13.5 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Apr 17: *32.58 miles / 52.43 km / 2090' ascent / 13.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 5:* 31.55 miles / 50.77 km / 2972' ascent / 12.7 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Crook > Underbarrow > Crossthwaite > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Cumulative: 201* miles / 323 km / 15230' ascent / 76' ascent per mile / 12.7 mph / still enjoying the challenge with *6 points*


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 2 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

Total points so far in 2016: 18.


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

*Running Total (8 Points)*


----------



## wonderloaf (6 May 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 pointshttps://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute.
1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661

*Total: 11 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

6th May 2016
65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*

*Running total: 26 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Nomadski (7 May 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*2016
8 Points*


----------



## john59 (7 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

Total, *37 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 May 2016)

May 7th - 50.9 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568433491

Running total - 17 points


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points

Total 12 points


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

6th May 2016
65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*

*Running total: 29 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## GinaC (7 May 2016)

3/5 Quick ride before work 40m
https://www.strava.com/activities/563836200 
4/5 Rode to see Dad 63.5m
https://www.strava.com/activities/565201635
5/5 Beautiful day on the Kent Coast with great company 108.9m
https://www.strava.com/activities/566347439
7 points - 134 total


----------



## cosmicbike (8 May 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Jon George (8 May 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point*
*Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point*
*Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point*
*Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point*
*Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point*
*Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point*
*Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point*
*Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point* 
*March 4th *83.5km *1 Point*
*April 4th *63.96km *1 Point*
*April 8th *50.1km *1 Point*
*April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point *
*May 2nd *93.25km *1 Point

May 8th*
Ipswich - Bealings - Melton - Butley - Orford - Butley - Melton - Woodbridge - Waldringfield - Newbourne - Bucklesham - Ipswich
74.06km
*1 Point*

*Running Total: 16 Points*


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 2 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 2 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 2 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 2 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 20.


----------



## cyberknight (8 May 2016)

Medium/fast club run today , they are now running another group as the old medium group was to big and full of varied abilities so the fast group has been renamed the elite and the medium fast is officially the fast group which is just perfect for me .

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/569466147/embed/716985627b2948a5c44de010d8c88c79d1b5632f


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 3419' ascent / 11.9 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 2356' ascent / 13.5 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Apr 17: *32.58 miles / 52.43 km / 2090' ascent / 13.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 5:* 31.55 miles / 50.77 km / 2972' ascent / 12.7 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Crook > Underbarrow > Crossthwaite > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 8: *34.08 miles / 54.85 km / 2142' ascent / 13.4 mph / 1 point

Home > Burneside > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Storth > Milnethorpe > Ackenthwaite > Wassett > Holme > Hincaster > Sedgewick > Natland > Kendal > Home / 1 point

*Cumulative: *235 miles / 378 km / 17372' ascent / 74' ascent per mile / 12.8 mph average / still enjoying the challenge with *2 points so far this month and* *7 points in total*


----------



## steverob (8 May 2016)

Only just found out about these challenges, so bear with me while I list all my (qualifying) rides to date. Annoyingly if I had known then I would have added on a few extra miles to one of my January rides, as then I'd have a 50 miler in each month so far. All rides start and finish in Aylesbury (home) except where noted.

*23rd January - 44.62 miles* (solo) - home, Chinnor, Lewknor, Thame, home - 1 point
*30th January - 47.27 miles* (solo) - home, Winslow, Preston Bissett, Marsh Gibbon, home - 1 point

*7th February - 44.9 miles* (rode with Adam) - home, Winslow, Twyford, Quainton, Cublington, home - 1 point
*14th February - 50.24 miles* (solo) - home, Princes Risborough, Chinnor (via Wigan's Lane climb), Thame, Dorton, Quainton, home - 2 points
*21st February - 43.43 miles* (solo) - home, Leighton Buzzard, Ivinghoe Beacon, Tring, Wendover, Great Missenden, home - 1 point
*27th February - 52.24 miles* (solo) - home, Waddesdon, Brill, Thame, Longwick, home - 2 points

*6th March - 34.98 miles* (solo, also on my old bike as current one was in LBS for service) - home, Quainton, Ludgershall, Quainton (via a different road), home - 1 point
*12th March - 54.76 miles* (rode with Adam) - home, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Arncott, Ashendon, Great Kimble, home - 2 points
*17th March - 33.25 miles* (solo) - home, Wendover Woods, Cholesbury, Chesham, The Lee, Wendover, home - 1 point
*20th March - 38.15 miles* (Sportive - Chiltern Cycle Challenge) - home, Princes Risborough, Bledlow Ridge, Speen, Hughenden Valley, Ellesborough, home - 1 point
*25th March - 35.24 miles* (rode with Adam) - home, Marsworth, Ivinghoe Beacon, Dagnall, Slapton, Wingrave, home via LBS - 1 point

*2nd April - 62.74 miles* (rode with Adam) - home, Cheddington, Northall, Rushmere, Stoke Hammond, Cublington, Boltolph Claydon, home - 3 points
*10th April - 55.28 miles* (solo) - home, Cheddington, Dagnall, Whipsnade (via Pedley Hill), Dunstable, Leighton Buzzard, Stewkley, Oving, home - 2 points
*17th April - 71.73 miles* (solo, but included getting mixed up in the middle of the cycling leg of the Bicester Triathlon) - home, Quainton, Ludgershall, Murcott, Islip, Wendlebury, Bicester, Fringford, Steeple Claydon, home - 3 points
*23rd April - 43.23 miles* (solo) - home, Little Kimble, Tring, Mentmore, Stewkley, Whitchurch, home - 1 point
*24th April - 39.73 miles* (solo) - home, Wing, Slapton, Edlesborough, Ivinghoe Beacon, Northchurch, home - 1 point

*1st May - 67.93 miles* (solo) - home, Great Missenden, Penn Bottom, Beaconsfield, Burnham, Eton Dorney, Cookham, Wooburn Green, High Wycombe, Princes Risborough, Bishopstone, home - 3 points
*8th May - 58.49 miles* (Sportive - Ride Chartridge, plus some solo riding to/from start) - home, Wendover, Chartridge, Chesham, Aldbury, Ivinghoe Beacon, Wigginton, St. Leonards, Chartridge, Chesham, Cholesbury, Aston Clinton, home - 2 points

*Total so far: 29 points*


----------



## Effyb4 (8 May 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168

Total: 8 points


----------



## NorthernDave (8 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

6th May 2016
65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points

8th May 2016
51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 30 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## StuartG (8 May 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 23 points.


----------



## Eribiste (8 May 2016)

May 8th, 56.5 klicks around the Blossom Trail for 1 point.


----------



## Saluki (9 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
16/2/16 Felixstowe, Ipswich Hospital, Felixstowe. 72 lousy metres climbed, 50.3km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
25 March. Camel Trail Wadebridge - Padstow - Wadbridge - Wenfordbridge - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
11/4/16 398m climbing. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
23/4/16 51km with lots of climbing, 659m Wadebridge - Newquay (train to Roche GPS off) Roche - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
7/5/16 50.2 miles Norwich - Marriotts Way - Bure Valley Way - Salhouse - Plumsteads - wiggle round Heartsease/Sprowston/Mile Cross on the CX to make up distance 2 points

8 points altogether


----------



## Milkfloat (9 May 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753


----------



## Sbudge (9 May 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect

Running total: *33* points


----------



## john59 (9 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

Total, *39 points*


----------



## GinaC (9 May 2016)

8/5 A lovely day for a solo ton 100.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/569489503
4 points - 138 total


----------



## lpretro1 (9 May 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> 42.99 miles today with 'rustybearing' - Chorley-Euxton-Eccleston-Parbold Hill- mawdesley-Croston- Walmer |Bridge- Lington-Hutton-Midge Hall- leyland- Euxton- Chorley. I would now have 7 if I hadn't missed in Feb - rats


48 miles on Sunday glorious hot day with rustybearing - Chorley-Euxton-Eccleston- Hilldale-Parbold-Newburgh-Aughton-Clieves Hills-Halsall- Rufford-Mawdesly-Eccleston- Euxton-Chorley - so my theoretical 7 becomes 8


----------



## kapelmuur (10 May 2016)

A splendid start to May, until getting a soaking to the end of this morning's ride that is.

3rd May - https://www.strava.com/activities/563884777 - 62.9km. Altrincham, Ashley, Alderley Edge, Whirley, Birtles and return. Chuffed with a PR ascent of Artists Lane.

5th May - https://www.strava.com/activities/566062965 - 60.1km. Altrincham, High Legh, Grappenhall, Stockton Heath, Sworton Heath, Ashley, Altrincham.

7th May - https://www.strava.com/activities/568488236 - 82.8km First imperial half for 12 months!. Altrincham, Ashley, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Acton Bridge, Great Budworth (for farm ice cream) and back to Altrincham.

Wait a year for an imperial half then 2 arrive together.

10th May - https://www.strava.com/activities/571447066 - 85.8km. Rostherne, Strettton, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Delamere Forest, Acton Bridge, Great budworth, Rostherne.

31 points running total.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 May 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.


----------



## Saluki (12 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
16/2/16 Felixstowe, Ipswich Hospital, Felixstowe. 72 lousy metres climbed, 50.3km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
25 March. Camel Trail Wadebridge - Padstow - Wadbridge - Wenfordbridge - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
11/4/16 398m climbing. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
23/4/16 51km with lots of climbing, 659m Wadebridge - Newquay (train to Roche GPS off) Roche - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
7/5/16 50.2 miles Norwich - Marriotts Way - Bure Valley Way - Salhouse - Plumsteads - wiggle round Heartsease/Sprowston/Mile Cross on the CX to make up distance 2 points

http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
12/5/16. Tarka Trail, Bideford to Meeth. 448m climbing in the gorgeous sunshine. 1 point

9 points altogether


----------



## Katherine (12 May 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points
*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.
*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*31st January 2016*
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.
*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*13th March 2016*
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.
*18th March 2016*
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*27th March 2016*
36.6 miles. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm,Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and then onto the A580 East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*
3rd April 2016*
37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*20th April 2016*
35.1 miles. Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham Massey, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley, Boothstown, Home.
1 point.
*23rd April 2016*
72.4 miles. A6 into Manchester Piccadilly station, Sale, Altrincham, Dunham, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Anderton, Winnington, Weaverham. Similar return route as far as Dunham, then Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd cycle path. Manchester to Weaverham was part of the forum ride to Llandudno.
3 points.
*
1st May 2016*
43.7 miles. Swinton to lead the Salford Cycling Club intro ride to Lymm. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
1 point.
*8th May 2016*
53 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Patricroft, Barton Stretford. Then, the May Chorlton Wanderers ride to Chelford, via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall. Chelford, Mobberley, Morley Green, Altringham, Airport Tunnels, Wythenshawe, Chorlton , Stretford, Dumplington , Barton, Patricroft, Winton.
2 points.
*15th May 2016*
60.6 miles. Salford CC ride to The Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Cumberbach, Anderton, Cumberbach, Great Budworth, Arley, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
2 points.
*22nd May 2016*
71.1 miles. SCC ride to Jodrell Bank. Out via Walkden, Astley, Cucheth, Glazebrook, Warburon Bridge, High legh, Rostherne, Tatton park, Knutsford, Over Peover. Home via A34, Monks Heath, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Heald Green, Wythenshaw, Northenden, Chorlton, Stretford, Dumplington, Patricroft, Winton.
3 points.
*30th May 2016*
51.6 miles. To Anderton Boat Lift. Out via Winton and onto the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam and Partington, Warburton Bridge, High Legh, Arley Green, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Andterton. Back on similar roads as far as Great Budworth then Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd path to home.
2 points.

*June 2016
July 2016
August 2016
September 2016
October 2016
November 2016
December2016 

Total of 28 points*


----------



## GinaC (13 May 2016)

10/5 A quick soggy 34 mlies before seeing Dad
https://www.strava.com/activities/571360668
11/5 72 miles cycle to see Dad
https://www.strava.com/activities/572637912
12/5 A visit to Leith hill and Boxhill 48 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/573732721
Evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 50.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/574088424
7 points - 145 total


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 May 2016)

*January*
37 miles (1500ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*February*
44 miles (3200ft climbing): Home > Whitestone > Cheriton Bishop > South Zeal > Cheriton Bishop > Pathfinder Village > Home
33 miles (1700ft climbing): Home > Broadclyst > Talaton > Clyst Hydon > Silverton > Home
*March*
37 miles (2300ft climbing): Home > Tiverton > Puddington > Black Dog > Crediton > Sweetham > Home
*April*
48 miles (2100ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Exminster > Kenn > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*May*
53 miles (2100ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Exminster > Kenn > Mamhead > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
33 miles (????ft climbing): Haldon forest trail centre


----------



## john59 (14 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

Total, *40 points*


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home
May 14th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey


----------



## Osprey (14 May 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point

*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point

*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

Total points so far for 2016 - 15


----------



## wonderloaf (15 May 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*
Total: 12 points*


----------



## john59 (15 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

Total, *41 points*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 3419' ascent / 11.9 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 2356' ascent / 13.5 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Apr 17: *32.58 miles / 52.43 km / 2090' ascent / 13.8 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 5:* 31.55 miles / 50.77 km / 2972' ascent / 12.7 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Crook > Underbarrow > Crossthwaite > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 8: *34.08 miles / 54.85 km / 2142' ascent / 13.4 mph / 1 point

Home > Burneside > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Storth > Milnethorpe > Ackenthwaite > Wassett > Holme > Hincaster > Sedgewick > Natland > Kendal > Home / 1 point

*May 15: *35.31 miles / 56.83 km / 2293' ascent / 13.7 mph / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Arnside > Silverdale > Arnside > Milnethorpe > Brettargh Holt via Cumbria Cycleway > Kendal > Home / 1 point

*Cumulative: *272 miles / 438 km / 19765' ascent / 74' ascent per mile / 13.0 mph average / still plodding along with *3 points so far this month and 8 points in total*


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 May 2016)

Had a 42 mile bimble around the Kentish lanes this morning. Very pleasant although cooler than of late.
1 point pour moi.


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 May 2016)

May 15th - 105.6 km - 3 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/576920190

Running total - 20 points


----------



## NorthernDave (15 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

6th May 2016
65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points

8th May 2016
51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point

14th May 2016 
58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

15th May 2016
56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*

*Running total: 32 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Effyb4 (15 May 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537

Total: 9 points


----------



## Jon George (16 May 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point

May 15th*
Ipswich - Claydon - Needham Market - Stowmarket - Blaxhall Fen Street - Borely Green Woolpit - Tostock - Beyton - Thurston - Bury St Edmonds - Little Whelnetham - Bradfield St Clare - Great Green - Thorp Moreiux - Hitcham - Bildeston - Nedging Tye - Naughton - Offton - Somersham - Ipswich (and pub)
101.42kms
*3 Points* 

*Running Total: 21 Points*


----------



## Milkfloat (16 May 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588


----------



## GinaC (16 May 2016)

14/5 London Revolution day one 100 miles, excellent sportive well worth entering 
https://www.strava.com/activities/575697203
15/5 London Revolution day two 87.5 miles, some killer (but strangely enjoyable) hills through the Chilterns
https://www.strava.com/activities/576861904
16/6 Gentle leg spin after the Revolution 63 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/578010133
10 points - 155 total


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 25.


----------



## tallliman (17 May 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
Total: 51 points


----------



## john59 (18 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459


Total, *42 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (19 May 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

*22nd January 57.4km*

*25th February 57km*

*3rd March. 53km*

*4th April 67km*

*6th April 57km*

*14th April 65km

18 May 73km....fully loaded touring bike*

19th May 54km Carbon, Ultegra Di2 

9 points


----------



## john59 (20 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

Total, *43 points*


----------



## Spinney (20 May 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*Running total - 10 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points - not doing too well so far!)


----------



## GinaC (20 May 2016)

17/5 Pace line with Hockley and Rayleigh, dropped on the last stretch, enjoyable but legs screaming !!45.9 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/579445537
19/5 Solo lunch ride 38.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/581039419
Evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 38.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/581487047
20/5 Beautiful day ride to Sudbury solo 110.1 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/582295879
7 points - 162 total


----------



## tallliman (22 May 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
Total: 55 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 May 2016)

May 22nd - 50.2 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/584410062

Running total - 21 points


----------



## Effyb4 (22 May 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371

Total: 10 points


----------



## Sbudge (22 May 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.

Running total: *34* points


----------



## wonderloaf (22 May 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204

*Total: 13 points*


----------



## fatjel (23 May 2016)

16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791

29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978

23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390

21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238


----------



## GinaC (23 May 2016)

22/5 Solo ride to Hoddesdon and Ware, learnt that gravel and road bikes don't mix :'( 100.8 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/584578729
23/5 Solo 40mile ride missed the rain
https://www.strava.com/activities/585388136
5 points - 167 total


----------



## Milkfloat (24 May 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461


----------



## Nomadski (24 May 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 kms (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*2016
11 Points*


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 26.


----------



## Joobert (25 May 2016)

_*January
*_
1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
_*Total: 12 points*_

_*Running points total: 85*_


----------



## john59 (25 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

Total, *44 points*


----------



## Osprey (25 May 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point

*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point

*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

Total points so far for 2016 - 16


----------



## steveindenmark (25 May 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

*22nd January 57.4km*

*25th February 57km*

*3rd March. 53km*

*4th April 67km*

*6th April 57km*

*14th April 65km

18 May 73km*

*19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

11 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 May 2016)

Today , I had a 36 mile ride through some very windy Kentish villages !
Nice though, and it earned me 1 point.


----------



## john59 (28 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

Total, *45 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016
50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

6th May 2016
65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points

8th May 2016
51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point

14th May 2016 
58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

15th May 2016
56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point

27th May 2016
57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point

28th May
63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, *Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

*Running total: 36 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 May 2016)

May 28th - 50.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/591044901

Running total - 22 points


----------



## aferris2 (28 May 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
Total 14 points


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home
May 14th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey
May 29th 36.95 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Frisby,Gaddesby ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 May 2016)

May 29th - 60.3 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/591703556

Running total - 23 points


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Apr 17: *32.58 miles / 52.43 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 5:* 31.55 miles / 50.77 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Crook > Underbarrow > Crossthwaite > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 8: *34.08 miles / 54.85 km / 1 point

Home > Burneside > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Storth > Milnethorpe > Ackenthwaite > Wassett > Holme > Hincaster > Sedgewick > Natland > Kendal > Home

*May 15: *35.31 miles / 56.83 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Arnside > Silverdale > Arnside > Milnethorpe > Brettargh Holt via Cumbria Cycleway > Kendal > Home

*May 29: *37.87 miles / 62.56 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Levens > Gilpin Bridge > Witherslack > Mealthop > Grange over Sands > Cartmel Fell > Halecat > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Cumulative for challenge: *310 miles / 499 km / 22879' ascent / 74' ascent per mile / 13.1 mph average / very chuffed with 4* points for this month and 9 points in total*


----------



## Jon George (29 May 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 

*May 29th *
Ipswich - Woodbridge - Tunstall - Snape - Benhall - Sweffling - Great Glemham - Wickham Market - Ufford - Woodbridge - Ipswich
71.5km
*1 Point*

*Running Total: 22 Points*


----------



## steverob (29 May 2016)

Carrying on from previous post: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/post-4269834 with the remainder of my May rides (will only be doing a short ride tomorrow, not enough to get 1 more point).

*15th May - 43.32 miles* (solo, but came across riders doing the Chiltern 100 and latched onto the back of two groups for about 7-8 miles) - home, Bledlow, up Kingston Hill, lap of Stokenchurch, down Kingston Hill, Postcombe, Thame, Haddenham, Stone, home - 1 point
*22nd May - 80.25 miles* (solo) - home, Quainton, Boltolph Claydon, Twyford, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kirtlington, Wendlebury, Bucknell, Stoke Lyne, Stratton Audley, Grendon Underwood, Waddesdon, home - 3 points
*29th May - 48.79 miles* (solo) - home, Halton, Wendover Woods climb, Cholesbury, Wigginton, Aldbury, Ivinghoe Beacon, Totternhoe, Northall, Slapton, Ivinghoe, Marsworth, Aston Clinton, home - 1 point

*Total so far: 34 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (29 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

6th May 2016
65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points

8th May 2016
51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point

14th May 2016 
58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

15th May 2016
56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point

27th May 2016
57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point

28th May
63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *3 points

29th May
53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*

*Running total: 37 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 27.


----------



## Effyb4 (30 May 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976

Total: 11 points


----------



## john59 (30 May 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

Total, *46 points*


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home
May 14th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey
May 29th 36.95 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Frisby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
May 30th 52.98 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st May 2016
60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

6th May 2016
65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points

8th May 2016
51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point

14th May 2016 
58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

15th May 2016
56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point

27th May 2016
57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point

28th May
63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *3 points

29th May
53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point

30th May
54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*

*Running total: 38 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Sbudge (30 May 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!

Running total: *37* points


----------



## mike3121 (30 May 2016)

27th Jan 32 miles 1 point
22nd Feb 31.97 miles 1 point
17th Mar 33.5 miles 1 point
23rd Apr 100 miles 4 points
23rd May 32 miles 1 point

TOTAL 8 points


----------



## gavgav (30 May 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (9 Points)*


----------



## Milkfloat (31 May 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.

22nd January 57.4km*

*25th February 57km*

*3rd March. 53km*

*4th April 67km*

*6th April 57km*

*14th April 65km

18 May 73km*

*19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points*

*7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup




17 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (31 May 2016)

More rides to the end of May. As my routes are all similar I will not include a summary, other than to boast that on 28th May I managed the Brickworks climb for the first time.

13/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/574523306 - 53.8km
17/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/578817884 - 56.7km
19/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/581079642- 64.6km
24/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/586255254 -57.5km
27/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/589884064 -61.3km
28/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/590843509 -56.7km
30/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/592809381 -72.7km

Total to date 38 points


----------



## john59 (1 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

Total, *47 points*


----------



## Jon George (1 Jun 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point

June 1st*
Ipswich - Clopton - Earl Soham - Framlingham - Wickham Market - Woodbridge - Ipswich
64.87km
*1 Point

Running Total: 23 Points*


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 kms (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 kms (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*2016
12 Points*


----------



## GinaC (2 Jun 2016)

24/5 Quick morning ride before work 37.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/586225778
25/5 Visiting Dad 62.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/587615041 
26/5 Basildon Cycling Group Evening ride 32.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/589087735
28/5 Overnight ride to Grantham 154.5 solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/592444773
30/5 78.5 miles in great company 
https://www.strava.com/activities/593009268
1/6 51.8 miles of windy nasty weather
https://www.strava.com/activities/595368164
2/6 102.7 miles headwinds first half, great company and great ride 
https://www.strava.com/activities/596245699
17 points - 184 total


----------



## john59 (3 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

Total, *48 points*


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home
May 14th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey
May 29th 36.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
May 30th 52.98 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
June 4th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points*

*Running total: 41 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jun 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Jun 2016)

A bimble through the lanes this morning. Apart from the usual, I saw a fox, two hares, a weasel and heard my first cuckoo of the year. I also had an "interesting " encounter with a stray dog!

Oh, and I rode 35miles for 1 point. I believe I now have 23 points.


----------



## Effyb4 (5 Jun 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462

Total: 12 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Jun 2016)

June 5th - 65.7 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599156718

Running total - 24 points


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jun 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points

5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*

*Running total: 42 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## john59 (5 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

Total, *49 points*


----------



## tallliman (5 Jun 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
Total: 59 points


----------



## Sbudge (5 Jun 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.

Running total: *40* points


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 31.


----------



## aferris2 (5 Jun 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
Total 16 points


----------



## fatjel (6 Jun 2016)

1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt

6th Feb --- 80.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/487283201 --- 2 pts
11th Feb --- 103.9 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394 --- 3 pts
28th Feb --- 52.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/504254917 -- 1 pt
29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399 --- 2 pts

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169 --- 1 pt
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978 --- 1 pt

2nd April --- 51.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/533416093 --- 1 pt
8th April --- 50.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/539261818 --- 1 pt
23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390 --- 1 pt

15th May --- 52.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/576603692 --- 1 pt
18th May --- 52.3 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/579801760 --- 1 pt
20th May --- 54.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/581859641 --- 1 pt
21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238 --- 3 pts
28th May --- 208.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/590942515 --- 4 pts

4th June --- 212.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/598457168 - 4 pts

35 pts


----------



## john59 (8 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June, 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154


Total, *50 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*8th June 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:16:05, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1063ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Jun 2016)

Got a couple of rides in early, it's getting too warm to ride far now!

2nd June https://www.strava.com/activities/595956427 - 57.6km
5th June https://www.strava.com/activities/601377713 - 66.0km

Total 40 points


----------



## Jon George (8 Jun 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*

*June 6th*
Ipswich - Claydon - Needham Market - Stowmarket - Old Newton - Mendlesham Green - Mickfield - Stonham Aspel - Hemingstone - Henley - Ipswich 
66.96km
*1 Point

Running Total: 24 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jun 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home
May 14th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey
May 29th 36.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
May 30th 52.98 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
June 4th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
June 8th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Saxelby ,Nice pie coffee stop, Anstey


----------



## wonderloaf (9 Jun 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538

*Total: 14 points*


----------



## StuartG (9 Jun 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 25 points.


----------



## john59 (11 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halves, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

Total, *51 points*


----------



## tallliman (11 Jun 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
Total: 61 points


----------



## Spinney (11 Jun 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)

*Running total - 11 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points - not doing too well so far!)


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jun 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) and great conditions meant it was quick (for me) too.

Running total: *44* points


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jun 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points

5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

11th June 2016
54.13 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home -* 1 point

12th June 2016
61.42 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 44 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jun 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 kms (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 kms (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 kms (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton)- 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

Ride Report

*2016
13 Points*


----------



## Osprey (12 Jun 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point

*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point

*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.

Total points so far for 2016 - 17


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Jun 2016)

Today , I did the "French Connection" sportive. It was very wet!
The day started well! The French customs decided that they would check the passports of all the riders. All 700 of them. With one man! The ferry was 90minutes late leaving.
Anyway, I did 65 miles and earned myself 3 points.


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Jun 2016)

*January*
37 miles (1500ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*February*
44 miles (3200ft climbing): Home > Whitestone > Cheriton Bishop > South Zeal > Cheriton Bishop > Pathfinder Village > Home
33 miles (1700ft climbing): Home > Broadclyst > Talaton > Clyst Hydon > Silverton > Home
*March*
37 miles (2300ft climbing): Home > Tiverton > Puddington > Black Dog > Crediton > Sweetham > Home
*April*
48 miles (2100ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Exminster > Kenn > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
*May*
53 miles (2100ft climbing): Home > Kennford > Exminster > Kenn > Mamhead > Dawlish Warren > Exminster > Home
33 miles (????ft climbing): Haldon forest trail centre
*June*
46 miles (2500ft climbing): Home > Hele > Broadhembury > Dunkeswell > Culmstock > Cullompton > Bradninch > Silverton > Home


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Jun 2016)

*
Half Century

1st January 2016. 54km.

22nd January 57.4km

25th February 57km

3rd March. 53km

4th April 67km

6th April 57km

14th April 65km

18 May 73km

19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points

7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup

14th June. 51km. Sdr Vilstrup, Orøsund, Hagerslev, Hoptrup, Sdr Vilstrup

15th June. 53km. Home - Aabenraa - home

2nd July 55km. Sdr Vilstrup Christiansfeld Moltrup Sonder Vilstrup.

27th July 54km. Sdr Vistrup, Mastrup. Hammelev, Bramdrup, Haderslev, Sdr Vilstrup

15th August 53km Denmark 

https://www.strava.com/activities/677096207?fb_action_ids=10210136677995957&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[1079281075489636]&action_type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]#_=_*

*19th August..Denmark..83km

2nd September...Denmark..53km.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10839808






24 points

*


----------



## john59 (16 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

Total, *52 points*


----------



## GinaC (16 Jun 2016)

5/6 Tour of Cambridgeshire best ave ever 19.7 mph and qualified for UCI amatuer world championship followed by solo ride home. Longest ride to date 188 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/600012981600012981 
7/6 39 m solo before work
https://www.strava.com/activities/601331984
8/6 50.3 miles, solo loop near dad
https://www.strava.com/activities/602864790 https://www.strava.com/activities/602864790
9/6 Solo morning ride to the seaside 82m
https://www.strava.com/activities/603856798
9/6 Evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 47.2 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/604229529
12/6 113 mile King of the Downs Evans ride - soggy to say the least!! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/607366483
15/6 48.4 miles avoiding the rain
https://www.strava.com/activities/610241378
16 points - 200 total


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2016)

*1st January 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points
*10th January 2016*
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.
*24th January 2016*
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*31st January 2016*
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*3rd February 2016*
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.
*14th February 2016*
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*6th March 2016*
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*13th March 2016*
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.
*18th March 2016*
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*27th March 2016*
36.6 miles. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm,Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and then onto the A580 East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
*
3rd April 2016*
37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
*20th April 2016*
35.1 miles. Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham Massey, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley, Boothstown, Home.
1 point.
*23rd April 2016*
72.4 miles. A6 into Manchester Piccadilly station, Sale, Altrincham, Dunham, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Anderton, Winnington, Weaverham. Similar return route as far as Dunham, then Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd cycle path. Manchester to Weaverham was part of the forum ride to Llandudno.
3 points.
*
1st May 2016*
43.7 miles. Swinton to lead the Salford Cycling Club intro ride to Lymm. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
1 point.
*8th May 2016*
53 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Patricroft, Barton Stretford. Then, the May Chorlton Wanderers ride to Chelford, via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall. Chelford, Mobberley, Morley Green, Altringham, Airport Tunnels, Wythenshawe, Chorlton , Stretford, Dumplington , Barton, Patricroft, Winton.
2 points.
*15th May 2016*
60.6 miles. Salford CC ride to The Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Cumberbach, Anderton, Cumberbach, Great Budworth, Arley, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
2 points.
*22nd May 2016*
71.1 miles. SCC ride to Jodrell Bank. Out via Walkden, Astley, Cucheth, Glazebrook, Warburon Bridge, High legh, Rostherne, Tatton park, Knutsford, Over Peover. Home via A34, Monks Heath, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Heald Green, Wythenshaw, Northenden, Chorlton, Stretford, Dumplington, Patricroft, Winton.
3 points.
*30th May 2016*
51.6 miles. To Anderton Boat Lift. Out via Winton and onto the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam and Partington, Warburton Bridge, High Legh, Arley Green, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Andterton. Back on similar roads as far as Great Budworth then Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd path to home.
2 points.

*5th June 2016*
45.8 miles. SCC ride to Dunham. Reverse of usual route. Swinton, Patricroft, A57 Cadishead Way to Partington, Warburton Bridge, loops around Broadheath and Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge then , Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
1 point
*12th June 2016*
52.2 miles. To Chorlton to join the Chorlton Wanderers June ride. Longford park, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton, onto the loopline (Route 55), through Parfield P,ark and down to pick up the start of the new guided busway as far as Tyldesley, then Astley, over Chat Moss, across the ship canal at Irlam locks, Flixton Urmston Stretford and Chorlton. Home via Stretfofd, Trafford, Barton, Winton, through Worsley to add extra loops along the A580 path, Ellenbrook and Roe Green.
2 points.
19th June.
39.9 miles. Salford cycling club ride to Lymm.
1 point.
26th June
37.9 miles. Dunham
1 point.

*
Total of 33 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Jun 2016)

June 17th - 50.5 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/612026449

Running total - 25 points


----------



## wonderloaf (17 Jun 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*Total: 15 points*


----------



## gavgav (18 Jun 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (10 Points)*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2016)

*Jan 30: *31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Feb 28: *33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Milnethorpe > Arnside > Storth > Milnethorpe > Stainton > Oxenholme > Kendal > Home

*Mar 31: *34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*Apr 17: *32.58 miles / 52.43 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 5:* 31.55 miles / 50.77 km / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Crook > Underbarrow > Crossthwaite > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

*May 8: *34.08 miles / 54.85 km / 1 point

Home > Burneside > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Storth > Milnethorpe > Ackenthwaite > Wassett > Holme > Hincaster > Sedgewick > Natland > Kendal > Home

*May 15: *35.31 miles / 56.83 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Arnside > Silverdale > Arnside > Milnethorpe > Brettargh Holt via Cumbria Cycleway > Kendal > Home

*May 29: *37.87 miles / 62.56 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Levens > Gilpin Bridge > Witherslack > Meathop > Grange over Sands > Cartmel Fell > Halecat > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Jun 19: *35.41 miles / 56.99 km / 1 point

Home > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Levens > Gilpin Bridge > Witherslack > Meathop > Grange over Sands > Lindale > Meathop > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Kendal > Home

*Cumulative for challenge: *345 miles / 555 km / 24933' ascent / 72' ascent per mile / 13.25 mph average / *1point so far this month and 10 points in total*


----------



## aferris2 (19 Jun 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
Total 17 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Jun 2016)

June 19th - 50.5 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/614054127

Running total - 26 points


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Jun 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.


----------



## Jon George (19 Jun 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*

*June 19th*
Ipswich - Copdock - Wenham - Holton-St-Mary - Hadleigh - Whatfield - Burstall - Ipswich
52.24km
*1 Point

Running Total: 25 Points*


----------



## Osprey (19 Jun 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point

*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point

*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point

*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.

*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point

*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point

*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.

*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

Total points so far for 2016 - 18


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Jun 2016)

Today I did the "Seasalter Loop." ( I travel to the most exotic places!)

'twas 34 miles and 1 point earned.

I then went out for a very nice lunch!


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jun 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points

5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

11th June 2016
54.13 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home -* 1 point

12th June 2016
61.42 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

18th June 2016
69.75 km* - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

19th June 2016 
62.76 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 46 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Eribiste (19 Jun 2016)

Clocked another fifty klicks up today for June.

https://www.strava.com/activities/614471590


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Jun 2016)

On my last update I commented that it was getting too hot to ride far, how wrong I was! It seems like the rain has rarely stopped since and it's not the type that "droppeth as the gentle rain from heaven", more the tropical monsoon variety.

So, fewer rides than normal, but on the 18th I accidentally did a metric century due to my inaccurate route planning.

9th June - https://www.strava.com/activities/603601855 - 53.4km
16th June - https://www.strava.com/activities/610883468- 52.3km
18th June - https://www.strava.com/activities/613182821 - 101km - this ride takes me to 2,499 miles for the year.

Total 45 points.


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
16/2/16 Felixstowe, Ipswich Hospital, Felixstowe. 72 lousy metres climbed, 50.3km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
25 March. Camel Trail Wadebridge - Padstow - Wadbridge - Wenfordbridge - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
11/4/16 398m climbing. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
23/4/16 51km with lots of climbing, 659m Wadebridge - Newquay (train to Roche GPS off) Roche - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
7/5/16 50.2 miles Norwich - Marriotts Way - Bure Valley Way - Salhouse - Plumsteads - wiggle round Heartsease/Sprowston/Mile Cross on the CX to make up distance 2 points

http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
12/5/16. Tarka Trail, Bideford to Meeth. 448m climbing in the gorgeous sunshine. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/589077517
26/5/16 Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge & Home again to wait in for a parcel that finally arrived just before 8 in the evening. Then.....
https://www.strava.com/activities/589077723
26/5/16 Wadebridge to Padstow and back. The other half of the Camel Trail. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/615357443
20/6/16: Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge - Michaelstowe - Pooley's Bridge - Bodmin - Wadebridge (quick hop round the block for the extra 1/4 mile) 1 Point

11 points altogether


----------



## Spinney (20 Jun 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*Running total - 12 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points - not doing too well so far!)


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points

5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

11th June 2016
54.13 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home -* 1 point

12th June 2016
61.42 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

18th June 2016
69.75 km* - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

19th June 2016 
62.76 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point

22nd June 2016
50.69 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 47 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## GinaC (23 Jun 2016)

19/6 111 miles solo ride but made some friends on route 
https://www.strava.com/activities/614409637
21/6 Actually 56 miles but only registered 40 on the garmin 
https://www.strava.com/activities/616156563
5 points - 205 total


----------



## Saluki (23 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
16/2/16 Felixstowe, Ipswich Hospital, Felixstowe. 72 lousy metres climbed, 50.3km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
25 March. Camel Trail Wadebridge - Padstow - Wadbridge - Wenfordbridge - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
11/4/16 398m climbing. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
23/4/16 51km with lots of climbing, 659m Wadebridge - Newquay (train to Roche GPS off) Roche - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
7/5/16 50.2 miles Norwich - Marriotts Way - Bure Valley Way - Salhouse - Plumsteads - wiggle round Heartsease/Sprowston/Mile Cross on the CX to make up distance 2 points

http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
12/5/16. Tarka Trail, Bideford to Meeth. 448m climbing in the gorgeous sunshine. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/589077517
26/5/16 Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge & Home again to wait in for a parcel that finally arrived just before 8 in the evening. Then.....
https://www.strava.com/activities/589077723
26/5/16 Wadebridge to Padstow and back. The other half of the Camel Trail. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/615357443
20/6/16: Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge - Michaelstowe - Pooley's Bridge - Bodmin - Wadebridge (quick hop round the block for the extra 1/4 mile) 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/618444236
23/6/16 Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge - Michaelstowe - St Teath - St Tudy (twice, got lost), Pooley's Bridge - Wadebridge. 1 point
611m climbed 57km
Need Tea.

12 points altogether


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points

5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

11th June 2016
54.13 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home -* 1 point

12th June 2016
61.42 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

18th June 2016
69.75 km* - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

19th June 2016 
62.76 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point

22nd June 2016
50.69 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point

23rd June 2016
51.27 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home -* 1 point*

*Running total: 48 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

Total points so far in 2016: 32.


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Jun 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351

Total: 14 points


----------



## Jon George (25 Jun 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*

*June 25th*
Ipswich - Woodbridge - Orford - Woodbridge - Ipswich
64.92km
*1 Point

Running Total: 26 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home
May 14th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey
May 29th 36.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
May 30th 52.98 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
June 4th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
June 8th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Saxelby ,Nice pie coffee stop, Anstey
June 25th 52.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington and local Cycle chat ride up the Wreake valley and then ride home


----------



## tallliman (25 Jun 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
Total: 69 points


----------



## mike3121 (25 Jun 2016)

27th Jan 32 miles 1 point
22nd Feb 31.97 miles 1 point
17th Mar 33.5 miles 1 point
23rd Apr 100 miles 4 points
23rd May 32 miles 1 point
25th June 33 miles 1 point

Total 9 points


----------



## john59 (26 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

Total, *53 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jun 2016)

June 26th - 50.3 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621472763

Running total - 27 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2016)

Running total 13 points
April 3rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Anstey to St Bernard's Abbey via Beacon Hill and Return
April 17th 57.77 miles 2 points
Anstey to Grimston, East Leake and return
April 23rd 35 miles 1 point
Anstey All local hills and home
April 28th 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Dadlington ,Anstey
May 3rd 34.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernard's Abbey and Thornton loops mashed together .
May 8th 59.86 miles 2 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Then 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride ,Then ride home
May 14th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernard's Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey
May 29th 36.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
May 30th 52.98 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Shackerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
June 4th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
June 8th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Saxelby ,Nice pie coffee stop, Anstey
June 25th 52.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington and local Cycle chat ride up the Wreake valley and then ride home
June 26th 77.6 miles 3 points
Pt1Anstey to Rutland Water 31.2 miles
Pt2 around Rutland with nephew 15.5 miles
Pt3 Rutland Water to home 30.9 miles


----------



## Sbudge (26 Jun 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.

Running total: *47* points


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 36.


----------



## Eribiste (26 Jun 2016)

Another fifty and a bit clocked up today, so I'll claim another point for June please.

https://www.strava.com/activities/621378729


----------



## wonderloaf (26 Jun 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852

*Total: 16 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jun 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.


----------



## steverob (27 Jun 2016)

Adding June's rides - see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/post-4300363 for previous entries.

Some long rides, but not many of them due to two weeks off cycling while on holiday.

*5th June - 84.69 miles* (Sportive/Race - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo) - Peterborough, Great Gidding, Alconbury, Woodwalton, Pondersbridge, Ramsey Forty Foot, Benwick, Pondersbridge (again), Farcet, Yaxley, Haddon, Peterborough - 3 points
*18th June - 50.50 miles* (solo) - home, Weston Turville, Bishopstone, Eythrope, Waddesdon, Steeple Claydon, Gawcott, East Claydon, North Marston, home - 2 points
*26th June - 68.90 miles* (Sportive - Tour de Vale, plus ride to and from venue) - home, Stoke Mandeville, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Berkhamsted, Aldbury, Ivinghoe Beacon, Mentmore, Wing, Whitchurch, North Marston, Waddesdon, Bishopstone, Stoke Mandeville, home - 3 points

*Total so far: 42 points*


----------



## Joobert (28 Jun 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*Running points total: 86*_


----------



## john59 (30 Jun 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

Total, *54 points*


----------



## Jon George (1 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*

*June 30th*
Ipswich - Copdock - Wenham - Raydon - Stratford St Mary - Langham - Lawford - Brantham - Ipswich
56.73km
*1 Point



Running Total: 27 Points*


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
28/1/16 Bentwaters - Felixstowe 125m climbed 50.6km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
16/2/16 Felixstowe, Ipswich Hospital, Felixstowe. 72 lousy metres climbed, 50.3km 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
25 March. Camel Trail Wadebridge - Padstow - Wadbridge - Wenfordbridge - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
11/4/16 398m climbing. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
23/4/16 51km with lots of climbing, 659m Wadebridge - Newquay (train to Roche GPS off) Roche - Wadebridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
7/5/16 50.2 miles Norwich - Marriotts Way - Bure Valley Way - Salhouse - Plumsteads - wiggle round Heartsease/Sprowston/Mile Cross on the CX to make up distance 2 points

http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
12/5/16. Tarka Trail, Bideford to Meeth. 448m climbing in the gorgeous sunshine. 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/589077517
26/5/16 Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge & Home again to wait in for a parcel that finally arrived just before 8 in the evening. Then.....
https://www.strava.com/activities/589077723
26/5/16 Wadebridge to Padstow and back. The other half of the Camel Trail. 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/615357443
20/6/16: Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge - Michaelstowe - Pooley's Bridge - Bodmin - Wadebridge (quick hop round the block for the extra 1/4 mile) 1 Point

https://www.strava.com/activities/618444236
23/6/16 Wadebridge - Wenfordbridge - Michaelstowe - St Teath - St Tudy (twice, got lost), Pooley's Bridge - Wadebridge. 1 point
611m climbed 57km
Need Tea.

https://www.strava.com/activities/626815533
1/7/16 Wadebridge - Wendordbridge - Wadebridge (changed bikes) - Padstow - Wadebridge. 1 point
494m 57.1km

13 points altogether


----------



## GinaC (2 Jul 2016)

26/6 Tilnar Challenge 225.4 miles 13 hour 2 minute - biggest ride to date 10500 ft of climbing, took the ladies distance record 
https://www.strava.com/activities/621993697
29/6 102.9 miles accompanying a friend doing a 48 hour challenge, brutal winds
https://www.strava.com/activities/624744942
30/6 71.4 miles Basildon Cycling Group Evening ride and some extra
https://www.strava.com/activities/625992971
1/7 92 miles dodging the rain
https://www.strava.com/activities/626748635
14 points - 219 total


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points
5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
11th June 2016
54.13 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home -* 1 point
12th June 2016
61.42 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
18th June 2016
69.75 km* - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
19th June 2016 
62.76 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point
22nd June 2016
50.69 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point
23rd June 2016
51.27 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home -* 1 point*
*
2nd July 2016
55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 49 points* 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## tallliman (2 Jul 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
Total: 72 points


----------



## Jon George (3 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*

*July 3rd*
Ipswich - Bramford - Flowton - Elmsett - Whatfield - Hadleigh - Layham - Shelly - Holton St Mary - East Bergolt - Bentley - Ipswich
54.24km 
*1 Point

Running Total: 28 Points*


----------



## SteveF (3 Jul 2016)

*Running total 25 points*

*July
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Point) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## john59 (3 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

Total, *55 points*


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jul 2016)

57 Klicks on my Tewkesbury Tour for one point. PR on the big climb up to British Camp on the Malverns too!


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Jul 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Jul 2016)

Mopping up the rest of my qualifying June rides:

21/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/615938036 - 55.2km
23/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/618139232 - 63.1km
27/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/622374243 - 63.0km
30/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/625439770 - 56.5km

Getting the July ride in:

3/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/628362729 - 51.7km

Total year to date = 50 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Jul 2016)

July 3rd - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/628778227

Running total - 28 points


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jul 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points
5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
11th June 2016
54.13 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home -* 1 point
12th June 2016
61.42 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
18th June 2016
69.75 km* - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
19th June 2016 
62.76 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point
22nd June 2016
50.69 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point
23rd June 2016
51.27 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home -* 1 point*
*
2nd July 2016
55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 50 points*  - that's my half century of half century points! 

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## mike3121 (3 Jul 2016)

27th Jan 32 miles 1 point
22nd Feb 31.97 miles 1 point
17th Mar 33.5 miles 1 point
23rd Apr 100 miles 4 points
23rd May 32 miles 1 point
25th June 33 miles 1 point
3rd July 52 miles 2 points

Total 11 points


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jul 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
Total 19 points


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jul 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)

Running total: *48* points


----------



## wonderloaf (3 Jul 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318

*Total: 17points*


----------



## john59 (4 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

Total, *56 points*


----------



## Jon George (4 Jul 2016)

mike3121 said:


> *7th* *July* 52 miles 2 points


That's a neat trick - did you use a time-machine?


----------



## mike3121 (4 Jul 2016)

Jon George said:


> That's a neat trick - did you use a time-machine?



Ha Ha well spotted I will edit that to the correct date now


----------



## Spinney (4 Jul 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point

*Running total - 14 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points - not doing too well so far!)


----------



## Effyb4 (5 Jul 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351
3rd July 2016 103 km https://www.strava.com/activities/628978324

Total: 17 points


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 39.


----------



## Jon George (5 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*

*July 5th*
Ipswich - Tattingstone - Cattawade - Ardleigh - Colchester (4hr break visiting mate) - Langham - Stratford St Mary - Higham - Holton St Mary - Wenham - Copdock - Ipswich
72.8km
*1 Point

Running Total: 29 Points*


----------



## john59 (6 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

Total, *57 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jul 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*8th June 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:16:05, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1063ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 37.7 miles (57.5km). Riding Time 2:25:42, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 1158ft, Maximum Speed 28.4mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Jon George (7 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*

*July 7th*
Ipswich - Foxhall - Bucklesham - Kirton - Trimly - Felixstowe - Trimly - Kirton - Newbourne - Waldringfield Heath - Martlesham - Bealings - Ipswich
50.97km
*1 Point

Running Total: 30 Points*


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Jul 2016)

5/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/630697318 - 66.5km
7/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/632940924 - 51.8km (the dreich morning referred to in the chatzone).

Total 52 points


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jul 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 40.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jul 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles* - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. *2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km* - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home *1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home *1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - *Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home *2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - *Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home *1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km *Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km *Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - *Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - *Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home* 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) *Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. *3 points*
*19th March 2016 *(on the hybrid, for a change)
*52.35 km* - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. *1 point*
*25th March 2016* (back on the road bike)
*56.005 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. *1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km *- Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles *(Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - *2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - *1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km *- Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) *- As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home *- 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km* - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - *1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km *- Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -*3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home* - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*
*
4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km)* - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - *3 points
5th June 2016
56.73 km *- Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
11th June 2016
54.13 km* - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home -* 1 point
12th June 2016
61.42 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
18th June 2016
69.75 km* - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
19th June 2016 
62.76 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point
22nd June 2016
50.69 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - *1 point
23rd June 2016
51.27 km *- Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home -* 1 point*
*
2nd July 2016
55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

3rd July 2016
51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

9th July 2016
53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*

*Running total: 52 points*  

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## HertzvanRental (9 Jul 2016)

Today, 9th July, I was part of @Hill Wimp 's gallivant around the Kent countryside.
I had a wonderful time, rode 36 miles and earned myself a point! A win-win situation in my book!


----------



## Joobert (9 Jul 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July
*_
3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
_*Total: 18 points*_
_*
Running points total: 104*_


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jul 2016)

July 10th - 51.1 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/636078526

Running total - 29 points


----------



## Jon George (10 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*

*July 10th*
Ipswich - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich - Bealings - Woodbridge - Wickham Market - Charsfeild - Clopton - Ashbrocking - Henley - Ipswich
57.63km
*1 Point

Running Total: 31 Points*


----------



## Sbudge (11 Jul 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!

Running total: *51* points


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 kms (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 kms (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 kms (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 kms (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
2016
15 Points*


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 41.


----------



## Joobert (13 Jul 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
_*Total: 19 points*_
_*
Running points total: 105*_


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jul 2016)

One of my bimbles around the Kent countryside!

36miles-1point


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return


----------



## john59 (16 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


Total, *58 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jul 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.


----------



## SteveF (16 Jul 2016)

*Running total 26 points

July
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Point) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jul 2016)

*1st Jan 2016
50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points
3rd Jan 2016
51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point
9th Jan 2016
55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point
23rd Jan 2016
51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points
30th Jan 2016
54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point
13th Feb 2016
55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point
20th Feb 2016
52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point
27th Feb 2016
51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points

5th March 2016
51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point
12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points
19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)
52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point
25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)
56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point
27th March 2016
52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point

2nd April 2016
50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point

1st May 2016
60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
6th May 2016
65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points
8th May 2016
51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point
14th May 2016 
58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
15th May 2016
56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point
27th May 2016
57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
28th May
63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points
29th May 2016
53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
30th May 2016
54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point

4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points
5th June 2016
56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
11th June 2016
54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point
12th June 2016
61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
18th June 2016
69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
19th June 2016 
62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point
22nd June 2016
50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point
23rd June 2016
51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point

2nd July 2016
55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point

3rd July 2016
51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point

9th July 2016
53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points

16th July 2016
70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 53 points  

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Jul 2016)

July 17th - 100.1 km - 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644118782

Running total - 32 points


----------



## Spinney (17 Jul 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points

*Running total - 17 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Jon George (17 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*

*July 17th *
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Cretingham - Saxtead - Framlingham - Wickham Market - Melton - Bealings - Ipswich
63.60km
*1 Point

Running Total: 32 Points*


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2016)

16/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
28/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
16/2/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
25/3/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
11/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
23/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
7/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
12/5/16 http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
26/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/589077517
https://www.strava.com/activities/589077723
20/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/615357443
23/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/618444236
1/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/626815533
17/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/644000125 
https://www.strava.com/activities/644400519
First ride Wadebridge to the Snails Pace cafe for cake, 2nd, evening ride Wadebridge to Padstow as it was a bit cooler and I wanted to take the roadie out

14 points altogether


----------



## Sbudge (17 Jul 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.

Running total: *52* points


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 42.


----------



## GinaC (17 Jul 2016)

2/7 100 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/627634177
3/7 91.4 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/628849513
5/7 51 miles solo before work
https://www.strava.com/activities/631383341
6/7 54 miles solo - beautiful day
https://www.strava.com/activities/631860254
7/7 57.3 miles morning ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/633220626
51 miles evening ride with BCG
https://www.strava.com/activities/633584858
10/7 Riddle with lurgy had to drag my backside out 57 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636843577
12/7 32.4 miles still unwell
https://www.strava.com/activities/638908337
13/7 morning ride solo 35.1 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640015825
Evening ride 32.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640767218
14/7 Morning ride 40.2 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/64076721
Evening ride with BCG 43 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/641096323
17/7 Day spent at work  61 miles after 
https://www.strava.com/activities/644304795
24 points - 243 total


----------



## john59 (18 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526

18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

Total, *61 points*


----------



## Joobert (18 Jul 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
_*Total: 22 points*_
_*
Running points total: 108*_


----------



## wonderloaf (19 Jul 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033

*Total: 18 points*


----------



## Joobert (19 Jul 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
_*Total: 23 points*_
_*
Running points total: 109*_


----------



## Jon George (19 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*

*July 18th *
Ipswich - Tuddenham St Martin - Clopton - Cretingham - Saxtead - Framlingham - Wickham Market - Melton - Bealings - Ipswich
60.75km
*1 Point

Running Total: 33 Points*


----------



## Spinney (20 Jul 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point

*Running total - 18 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## john59 (20 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

Total, *62 points*


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 kms (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 kms (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 kms (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 kms (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th *- 58.09 kms (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016
16 Points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Jul 2016)

35 mile loop this morning.

1 point


----------



## gavgav (22 Jul 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (11 Points)*


----------



## GinaC (22 Jul 2016)

18/7 147.8 miles scorching day with great company
https://www.strava.com/activities/645396789
19/7 31.9 miles before work another hot day
https://www.strava.com/activities/646010056
20/7 78.4 miles bit of a pub crawl and mystery tour 
https://www.strava.com/activities/647451277
21/7 53.8 miles solo 
https://www.strava.com/activities/648876460
10 points - 253 total


----------



## SteveF (23 Jul 2016)

*Running total 27 points

July
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Point) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## john59 (23 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23 rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

Total, *63 points*


----------



## Spinney (23 Jul 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points

*Running total - 21 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Jul 2016)

July 24th - 60 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/651600097

Running total - 33 points


----------



## Eribiste (24 Jul 2016)

Malvern Mad Hatter, 120 klicks for a cheeky two points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/650800457


----------



## Sbudge (25 Jul 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)

Running total: *55* points


----------



## Spinney (25 Jul 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*Running total - 22 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jul 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.


----------



## SteveF (26 Jul 2016)

*Running total 28 points

July
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Point) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Joobert (26 Jul 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
_*Total: 25 points*_
_*
Running points total: 111*_


----------



## StuartG (26 Jul 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 27 points.


----------



## john59 (27 Jul 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389


Total, *64 points*


----------



## wonderloaf (27 Jul 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*Total: 19 points*


----------



## SteveF (28 Jul 2016)

*Running total 29 points

July
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Point) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Joobert (28 Jul 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_
_*
Running points total: 112*_


----------



## Jon George (28 Jul 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*

*July 25th*
Lowestoft - Huller - Wrentham - Southwold - Walberswick - Westleton - Saxmundham - Snape - Woodbridge - Ipswich
90.53km
*2 Points

July 26th*
Newmarket - (somewhere East of this) - Chevington - Whepstead - (somewhere South-East of this) - Lavenham - Monk's Eleigh - Chelsworth - Kersey - Aldham Street - Burstall - Ipswich
85.79km 
*2 Points

Running Total: 37 Points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Jul 2016)

July 28th - 53.3 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/656743376

Running total - 34 points


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Jul 2016)

A round up of the rest of my qualifying rides this month (July).

12/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/638306714 - 55.2km
14/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/640531633 - 64.9km
19/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/646047384 - 69.5km
21/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/648345811 - 60.2km
26/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/653926663 - 69.4km
29/7 https://www.strava.com/activities/657342081 - 51.5km

Total points to date = 58.


----------



## tallliman (30 Jul 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
Total: 80 points


----------



## gavgav (30 Jul 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (12 Points)*


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly


----------



## fatjel (30 Jul 2016)

1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt

6th Feb --- 80.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/487283201 --- 2 pts
11th Feb --- 103.9 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394 --- 3 pts
28th Feb --- 52.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/504254917 -- 1 pt
29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399 --- 2 pts

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169 --- 1 pt
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978 --- 1 pt

2nd April --- 51.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/533416093 --- 1 pt
8th April --- 50.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/539261818 --- 1 pt
23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390 --- 1 pt

15th May --- 52.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/576603692 --- 1 pt
18th May --- 52.3 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/579801760 --- 1 pt
20th May --- 54.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/581859641 --- 1 pt
21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238 --- 3 pts
28th May --- 208.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/590942515 --- 4 pts

4th June --- 212.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/598457168 - 4 pts
21st June --- 50.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/615807482 1pt
22nd June-- 51.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/616927246 1pt
24th June --- 55.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/619087877 pt
28th June --- 211.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/621697532 4 pts


July 4th ---50.3 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/629456378 1pt
July 7th ---- 50.1km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/632828129 1pt
July 9th-- 69.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/635071605 1 pt
July 15th ---52.6 km -- https://www.strava.com/activities/641432685 1 pt
16th July -- 209.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/643001667 4 pts
28th July --- 331.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/656889487 4 pts


54pts


----------



## wonderloaf (31 Jul 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31th: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Total: 20 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Jul 2016)

I did 42 miles this morning for 1 point.

Running total - 31points


----------



## Effyb4 (31 Jul 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351
3rd July 2016 103 km https://www.strava.com/activities/628978324
30th July 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/658444587

Total: 18 points


----------



## Sbudge (31 Jul 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.

Running total: *58* points


----------



## StuartG (31 Jul 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
31st: 55.90 miles Sydenham-Selsdon- Shoreham-Ide Hill-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 29 points.


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Jul 2016)

July 31st - 163.7 km - 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/659794248

Running total - 38 points


----------



## steverob (31 Jul 2016)

Adding July's rides - see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/post-4341790 for previous entries.

*3rd July - 55.15 miles* (rode with Adam, part of his RideLondon training) - home, Aston Clinton, Ivinghoe Beacon, Dagnall, Great Gaddesden, Berkhamsted, Tring, Aston Hill, The Lee, Great Missenden, Butler's Cross, Stoke Mandeville, home - 2 points
*10th July - 36.64 miles* (solo) - home, Wing, Soulbury, Mursley, Winslow, Granborough, Waddesdon, home - 1 point
*17th July - 83.65 miles* (rode with Adam, part of his RideLondon training) - home, Whitchurch, Great Horwood, Beachampton, Thornborough, Steeple Claydon, Marsh Gibbon, Piddington, Merton, Islip, Kirtlington, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Stratton Audley, Marsh Gibbon (again), Quainton, home - 3 points
*23rd July - 81.48 miles* (rode with @Sbudge of this very board and managed to slow him down considerably! Also, most climbing I'd ever done at just over 1050m of elevation) - home, Wendover, Dunsmore, Great Hampden, Saunderton, Smalldean Lane climb, Princes Risborough, Haddenham, Chearsley, Chilton, Boarstall, Marsh Gibbon, Chetwode, Gawcott, Thornborough, Little Horwood, Stewkley, Aston Abbotts, home - 3 points
*30th July - 52.21 miles* (part solo, part group riding) - three and a half laps of the FreeCycle course in London, a trip up and back down CS2 to the Olympic Park, a lap and a bit of Regents Park, plus a number of other miles including two rides between the station and home - 2 points

*Total so far: 53 points*


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2016)

*July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton. 
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield. 
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich. 
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton. 
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock. 
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End. 
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives. 
13 Points for July 

Running Total 46 points.


----------



## john59 (1 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025


Total, *65 points*


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly
Aug 1st 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn Anstey


----------



## SteveF (1 Aug 2016)

*Running total 30 points*

*August (still in!)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid
*

July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Point) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Joobert (1 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August
*_
1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
_*Total: 1 point*_
_*
Running points total: 113*_


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 kms (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 kms (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 kms (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 kms (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th *- 58.09 kms (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 kms (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!
*
2016
18 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly
Aug 1st 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn Anstey
Aug 2nd 33.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale, Quorn ,Anstey


----------



## Osprey (2 Aug 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

Total points so far for 2016 - 20


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Aug 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*8th June 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:16:05, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1063ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 37.7 miles (57.5km). Riding Time 2:25:42, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 1158ft, Maximum Speed 28.4mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd August 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-Windsor Great Park-Cheapside-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Chobham-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 34.7 miles (55.8km). Riding Time 2:25:02, Average Speed 14.4mph, Elevation Gain 1007ft, Maximum Speed 27.1mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Spinney (2 Aug 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points

*Running total - 27 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Aug 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.

50 Points Running Total.


----------



## Joobert (4 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
_*Total: 2 points*_
_*
Running points total: 114*_


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2016)

*January to June 33 points

July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton.
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield.
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich.
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton.
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock.
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End.
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives.
13 Points for July

*August *
3rd August. 56 miles. 2 points. Lands End, St Ives, Goldsithney. New greatest elevation of 3454 feet!
10th August. 39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
12th August 40 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Winwick, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
14th August. 35 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm, Swinton, Leigh, Glazebury, Croft, Culcheth, Twiss Green, Lane End, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Leigh. Home on the East Lancs cycle path, Astley, Boothstown, Walkden.
16th August. 84 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
21st August. 47 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Tatton Park.
23rd August. 73 miles. 3points. High Legh and Anderton.
12 points for July. 

Running Total 58 points.


----------



## StuartG (4 Aug 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
31st: 55.90 miles Sydenham-Selsdon- Shoreham-Ide Hill-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*August*
4th: 59.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Shere-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points

Total 31 points.


----------



## Jon George (5 Aug 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th*
Ipswich - Claydon - Needham Market - Stowmarket - Woolpit - Tostock - Thurston - Bury St Edmunds (Old Cannon Brewery; Oakes Barn; The One Bull; The Dove) - Sicklemere - Great Green - Felsham (The Six Bells) - Rattlesden (The Five Bells) - Stowmarket - Needham Market - Claydon - Ipswich
104.16km
*3 Points* 

* Running Total: 40 Points*


----------



## mike3121 (5 Aug 2016)

27th Jan 32 miles 1 point
22nd Feb 31.97 miles 1 point
17th Mar 33.5 miles 1 point
23rd Apr 100 miles 4 points
23rd May 32 miles 1 point
25th June 33 miles 1 point
3rd July 52 miles 2 points
5th Aug 33 miles 1 point

Total 12 points


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly
Aug 1st 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn Anstey
Aug 2nd 33.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale, Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 6th 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Anstey ( new fastest 50 km 1hr 41 18.2mph)


----------



## john59 (6 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

Total, *66 points*


----------



## SteveF (6 Aug 2016)

*Running total 31 points

August (still in!)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*

July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury.... 

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Aug 2016)

August 7th - 61.8 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/667518894

Running total - 39 points


----------



## Eribiste (7 Aug 2016)

Here's my effort for August, a trip up to British Camp on The Malverns and back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/667316865

One more point for me please.


----------



## Sbudge (7 Aug 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride

Running total: *61* points


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2016)

*1st Jan 2016
50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points
3rd Jan 2016
51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point
9th Jan 2016
55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point
23rd Jan 2016
51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points
30th Jan 2016
54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point
13th Feb 2016
55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point
20th Feb 2016
52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point
27th Feb 2016
51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points

5th March 2016
51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point
12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points
19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)
52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point
25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)
56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point
27th March 2016
52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point

2nd April 2016
50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point

1st May 2016
60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
6th May 2016
65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points
8th May 2016
51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point
14th May 2016 
58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
15th May 2016
56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point
27th May 2016
57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
28th May
63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points
29th May 2016
53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
30th May 2016
54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point

4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points
5th June 2016
56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
11th June 2016
54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point
12th June 2016
61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
18th June 2016
69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
19th June 2016 
62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point
22nd June 2016
50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point
23rd June 2016
51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point

2nd July 2016
55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
3rd July 2016
51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point
9th July 2016
53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
16th July 2016
70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

Running total: 55 points  

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## Spinney (7 Aug 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points

*Running total - 29 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## aferris2 (7 Aug 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
Total 21 points


----------



## SteveF (8 Aug 2016)

*Running total 32 points

August (still in!)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike..
*

July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Aug 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Aug 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351
3rd July 2016 103 km https://www.strava.com/activities/628978324
30th July 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/658444587
7th August 2016 62 km https://www.strava.com/activities/667572097

Total: 19 points


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 45.


----------



## Joobert (9 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
_*Total: 7 points*_
_*
Running points total: 119*_


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Aug 2016)

My first 50km of August, while on holiday in France.

I'll put an account of the ride in the chatzone later.

1st August. https://www.strava.com/activities/661052253 - 54.4km

Total = 59 points


----------



## GinaC (11 Aug 2016)

18/7 148 miles, To Ipswich and the Clacton, started solo but found company on route 
https://www.strava.com/activities/645396789
19/7 31.9 miles solo before work
https://www.strava.com/activities/646010056
20/7 78.4 miles - Pauls mystery tour with a pub lunch 
https://www.strava.com/activities/647451277
21/7 53 miles Basildon Cycling Group Evening ride 
https://www.strava.com/activities/648876460
23/7 34 miles solo evening ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/651081653
24/7 44 mile morning ride with ERCC 
https://www.strava.com/activities/651736698
52.8 mile HRCC ride with pub stop for dinner
https://www.strava.com/activities/652395196
26/7 morning ride before work 42.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/653858621
28/7 42.7 miles solo morning ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/656401114
49.4 miles evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 
https://www.strava.com/activities/656830174
31/7 London Prudential ride 99.8 miles - carnage, never again!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/660932611
3/8 92.5 solo miles to see Dad and long way home
https://www.strava.com/activities/663421191
4/8 64.7 miles solo.ride, ten reps of North hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/664341154
38.3 miles with Basildon Cycling Group Evening ride 
https://www.strava.com/activities/664718741
6/8 39.8 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/666932418
7/8 128.3 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/668150361
9/8 47.3 solo miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/669789138
10/8 100 miles first part with company then solo 
https://www.strava.com/activities/671448327
37 points - 280 total


----------



## Saluki (12 Aug 2016)

16/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
28/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
16/2/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
25/3/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
11/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
23/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
7/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
12/5/16 http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
26/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/589077517
https://www.strava.com/activities/589077723
20/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/615357443
23/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/618444236
1/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/626815533
17/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/644000125 
https://www.strava.com/activities/644400519
First ride Wadebridge to the Snails Pace cafe for cake, 2nd, evening ride Wadebridge to Padstow as it was a bit cooler and I wanted to take the roadie out
12/8/16 morning ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/673770156
Evening ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/673756616

15 points altogether


----------



## Jon George (13 Aug 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th*
Ipswich - Claydon - Needham Market - Cretingham St Mary - Broad Green - Brown Street - Ford's Green - Bacton - Finningham - Gislingham - Burgate - Wortham - Palgrave - Diss (Waterfront Inn; The Two Brewers; The Greyhound) - Eye (The Queen's Head) - Thorndon (The Black Horse) - Rishangles - Debenham - Framsden (The Doberman) - Helmingham - Ashbrocking - Witnesham - Westerfield - Ipswich.
98.64km. (Should have cycled around the block a couple of times for the hundred!)
*2 Points*

* Running Total: 42 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly
Aug 1st 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn Anstey
Aug 2nd 33.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale, Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 6th 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Anstey ( new fastest 50 km 1hr 41 18.2mph)
Aug 13th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2016)

*1st Jan 2016
50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points
3rd Jan 2016
51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point
9th Jan 2016
55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point
23rd Jan 2016
51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points
30th Jan 2016
54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point

6th Feb 2016
58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point
13th Feb 2016
55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point
20th Feb 2016
52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point
27th Feb 2016
51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points

5th March 2016
51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point
12th March 2016
62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points
19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)
52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point
25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)
56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point
27th March 2016
52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point

2nd April 2016
50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points
9th April 2016
51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point
16th April 2016
50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
23rd April 2016
53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point

1st May 2016
60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
6th May 2016
65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
7th May 2016
63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points
8th May 2016
51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point
14th May 2016 
58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
15th May 2016
56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point
27th May 2016
57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
28th May
63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points
29th May 2016
53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
30th May 2016
54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point

4th June 2016
62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points
5th June 2016
56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
11th June 2016
54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point
12th June 2016
61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
18th June 2016
69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point
19th June 2016 
62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point
22nd June 2016
50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point
23rd June 2016
51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point

2nd July 2016
55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
3rd July 2016
51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point
9th July 2016
53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
16th July 2016
70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 56 points  

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## wonderloaf (13 Aug 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186

*Total: 22 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Aug 2016)

August 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/675635339

Running total - 40 points


----------



## Sbudge (14 Aug 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.

Running total: *62* points


----------



## SteveF (15 Aug 2016)

*Running total 35 points

August (still in!)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885

* July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury.... 

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Joobert (15 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
_*Total: 9 points*_
_*
Running points total: 121*_


----------



## john59 (15 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

Total, *67 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Aug 2016)

Phew!! Busy, busy this month but out this morning to satisfy my August fix!

40 fine Kentish miles--1point.


----------



## Joobert (16 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
_*Total: 13 points*_
_*
Running points total: 125*_


----------



## john59 (17 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

Total, *68 points*


----------



## Nomadski (17 Aug 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 kms (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 kms (34.7 miles) (Pretty much same route as above, bar couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 kms (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 kms (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 kms (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 kms (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 kms (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 kms (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 kms (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 kms (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th *- 58.09 kms (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 kms (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 kms (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016
19 Points*


----------



## Spinney (17 Aug 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point

*Running total - 31 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Sbudge (18 Aug 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.

Running total: *66* points


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 48.


----------



## Joobert (18 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
_*Total: 17 points*_
_*
Running points total: 129*_


----------



## aferris2 (18 Aug 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
18 Aug 2016 55.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/680788726 1 point
Total 22 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly
Aug 1st 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn Anstey
Aug 2nd 33.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale, Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 6th 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Anstey ( new fastest 50 km 1hr 41 18.2mph)
Aug 13th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 20th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds,Quorn ,Anstey


----------



## Eribiste (21 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/683425233

Here's another 50 klicks for August, up and over the Malvern Hills. A bit breezy this morning, but still nice to be out on the bike.


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Aug 2016)

August 21st - 56.7 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/683546459

Running total - 41 points


----------



## Joobert (23 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
_*Total: 19 points*_
_*
Running points total: 131*_


----------



## SteveF (23 Aug 2016)

*Running total 36 points

August (still in!)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....

* July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Aug 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*

*Running total: 59 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod.

Total points so far in 2016: 49.


----------



## aferris2 (23 Aug 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
18 Aug 2016 55.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/680788726 1 point
23 Aug 2016 67.8 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/686533556 2 points
Total 24 points


----------



## john59 (24 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783


Total, *69 points*


----------



## Nomadski (24 Aug 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*
2016
22 Points*


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Aug 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point


----------



## tallliman (25 Aug 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
31st July: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/659385403

4th August: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/663928551
22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071
23rd August: 53 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/686167428
25th August: 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/688516357

Total: 88 points


----------



## Joobert (25 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
25th - 91.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/688795728
_*Total: 22 points*_
_*
Running points total: 134*_


----------



## john59 (26 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

Total, *71 points*


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Aug 2016)

Did a 40 mile whizz this afternoon before the weather finally breaks!

1 point for me.


----------



## Joobert (26 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
25th - 91.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/688795728
26th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/689806763
_*Total: 26 points*_
_*
Running points total: 138*_


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 50.


----------



## Eribiste (28 Aug 2016)

Here we go, another 50 kms for August.

https://www.strava.com/activities/691558886 A ride around the Lenches in Worcestershire, a nice morning in good scenery.


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Aug 2016)

August 28th - 55 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692048043

Running total - 42 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly
Aug 1st 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn Anstey
Aug 2nd 33.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale, Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 6th 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Anstey ( new fastest 50 km 1hr 41 18.2mph)
Aug 13th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 20th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 28th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points

51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*

*Running total: 60 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2016)

Running total 33 points
July 8th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds and return
July 15th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey Market Bosworth and return
July 25th 52.4 miles 2 points
Padstow to Rock via ferry up river valley and back down the Camel trail to Padstow down the coast and back to Padstow very hilly
Aug 1st 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn Anstey
Aug 2nd 33.95 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale, Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 6th 33.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Anstey ( new fastest 50 km 1hr 41 18.2mph)
Aug 13th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 20th 32.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 28th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Aug 29th 62.7 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Austrey ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey


----------



## gavgav (29 Aug 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (13 Points)*


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points

51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point

51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*

*Running total: 61 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## Spinney (29 Aug 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*Running total - 34 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Sbudge (29 Aug 2016)

10th January 59.6km (Westerley Winter Warmer sportive, medium route) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (Nutcracker Sportive, Newmarket, Epic route) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so) 
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)

Running total: *68* points


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 51.


----------



## john59 (30 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412


Total, *72 points*


----------



## SteveF (30 Aug 2016)

*Running total 38 points

August (still in!)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...

* July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Joobert (30 Aug 2016)

_*January*_

1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_

1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_

7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_

5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_

4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_

2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_

3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_

1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
25th - 91.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/688795728
26th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/689806763
30th - 104.3 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/694592182
_*Total: 30 points*_
_*
Running points total: 142*_


----------



## tallliman (31 Aug 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
31st July: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/659385403

4th August: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/663928551
22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071
23rd August: 53 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/686167428
25th August: 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/688516357
26th August: 46 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/689985988
27th August: 51 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/690999378
28th August: 39.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/692317776
29th August: 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/693258357
30th August: 35.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/694413882


Total: 95 points


----------



## steverob (31 Aug 2016)

Adding August's rides - see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...a-month-challenge.193107/post-4392040 for previous entries.

Quite a quiet month this month, as I've been training for a charity 10K run (first time I've ever done that distance and NOT looking forward to it) and that has massively eaten into my cycling time.

*7th August - 44.48 miles* (solo) - home, Wingrave, Cheddington, 2 laps of Ivinghoe Beacon climb, Aldbury, Fox Hill into Wigginton, Cholesbury, Aston Clinton, home - 1 point
*21st August - 51.01 miles* (solo) - home, Wing, Leighton Buzzard, Potsgrove, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Bow Brickhill, Woburn Sands, Wavendon, Apsley Guise, Husbourne Crawley, Woburn (again), Heath & Reach, Linslade, Wing (again), home - 2 points
*29th August - 34.40 miles* (solo) - home, Wendover, Rocky Lane climb, Chartridge, Chesham, Chesham Bois, Hyde Heath, Great Missenden, Butler's Cross, Stoke Mandeville, home - 1 point

*Total so far: 57 points*


----------



## john59 (31 Aug 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156


Total, *73 points*


----------



## fatjel (31 Aug 2016)

1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt

6th Feb --- 80.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/487283201 --- 2 pts
11th Feb --- 103.9 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394 --- 3 pts
28th Feb --- 52.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/504254917 -- 1 pt
29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399 --- 2 pts

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169 --- 1 pt
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978 --- 1 pt

2nd April --- 51.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/533416093 --- 1 pt
8th April --- 50.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/539261818 --- 1 pt
23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390 --- 1 pt

15th May --- 52.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/576603692 --- 1 pt
18th May --- 52.3 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/579801760 --- 1 pt
20th May --- 54.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/581859641 --- 1 pt
21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238 --- 3 pts
28th May --- 208.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/590942515 --- 4 pts

4th June --- 212.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/598457168 - 4 pts
21st June --- 50.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/615807482 1pt
22nd June-- 51.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/616927246 1pt
24th June --- 55.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/619087877 pt
28th June --- 211.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/621697532 4 pts


July 4th ---50.3 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/629456378 1pt
July 7th ---- 50.1km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/632828129 1pt
July 9th-- 69.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/635071605 1 pt
July 15th ---52.6 km -- https://www.strava.com/activities/641432685 1 pt
16th July -- 209.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/643001667 4 pts
28th July --- 331.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/656889487 4 pts

August 4th ---- 209.4 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/664521099 4pts
August 13th --- 74.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/674372500 1 pt
August 21st --- 203.6 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/684221664 4pts



63pts


----------



## Eribiste (1 Sep 2016)

Well., another 50 kilometres or so around Worcestershire to start September off in the right way.
https://www.strava.com/activities/696546924


----------



## Joobert (1 Sep 2016)

_*January*_
1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_
1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_
7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_
5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_
4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_
2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_
3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_
1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
25th - 91.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/688795728
26th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/689806763
30th - 104.3 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/694592182
_*Total: 30 points*_

_*September*_
1st - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/696609814
*Total: 1 point*
_*
Running points total: 143*_


----------



## SteveF (1 Sep 2016)

*Running total 39 points

September
1st September* - 54km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid.... https://www.strava.com/activities/696809541 
*
August (9 Points)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...
*
July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury.... 

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Sep 2016)

I reported an August ride at the beginning of the month and here are my remaining qualifying rides to the end of August.

9th https://www.strava.com/activities/669840591 - 56.5km
12th https://www.strava.com/activities/673336533 - 64.9km
13th https://www.strava.com/activities/674775885 - 73.1km
16th https://www.strava.com/activities/678279197 - 67.6km
18th https://www.strava.com/activities/680500049 - 66.5km
23rd https://www.strava.com/activities/686206136 - 81.0km (imperial half)
25th https://www.strava.com/activities/688374205 - 65.2km
29th https://www.strava.com/activities/693303770 - 84.0km (imperial half)

So that's 10 points to add to the 59 I have already scored, total 69.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Sep 2016)

Already got my September ride in. Feeling a bit better now and hopeful of completing the Manchester 100 on Sunday.

1st September - https://www.strava.com/activities/696594720 - 53.8km.

Year to date total = 70 points.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Sep 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point


----------



## wonderloaf (3 Sep 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215

*Total: 23 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Sep 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016
52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points 

Running total: 63 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Sep 2016)

As I took part in @Hill Wimp 's Kentish bimble, I can claim a total of 52 miles which earns me 2 points.
It was a cracking day!


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Sep 2016)

CC forum meet up & ride

September 4th - 84.5 km & 21.1 km - 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/700103650
https://www.strava.com/activities/700510173

Running total - 45 points


----------



## gavgav (4 Sep 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th September (69.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Frodesley-Cardington-Wall-Ticklerton-Acton Scott-Alcaston-Eaton-Wall-Gretton-Chatwall-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (14 Points)*


----------



## Eribiste (4 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/700537850

Here's another fifty something to add another point to my rather meagre total. Up to British Camp on The Malvern Hills before breakfast.


----------



## Sbudge (4 Sep 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.

Running total: *71* points


----------



## Jon George (5 Sep 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points

Sep 4th*
Ipswich - Henley - Coddenham - Gosbeck - Coddenham - Needham Market - Baylam - Nettlestead - Somersham - Bramford - Ipswich
52.26 Km
*1 Point*

* Running Total: 43 Points*


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 54.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Sep 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Sep 2016)

4/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/700407075 - Manchester 100, 175.8km. 4 points.

Total to date 74 points.


----------



## wonderloaf (5 Sep 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337

*Total: 25 points*


----------



## john59 (5 Sep 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

Total, *74 points*


----------



## john59 (7 Sep 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

Total, *75 points*


----------



## mike3121 (7 Sep 2016)

27th Jan 32 miles 1 point
22nd Feb 31.97 miles 1 point
17th Mar 33.5 miles 1 point
23rd Apr 100 miles 4 points
23rd May 32 miles 1 point
25th June 33 miles 1 point
3rd July 52 miles 2 points
5th Aug 33 miles 1 point
7th Sep 33 miles 1 point

Total 13 points


----------



## SteveF (8 Sep 2016)

*Running total 41 points

September
1st September* - 54km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*8th September* - 85km (2 Points) Cranham, Noak Hill, Navestock, Toot Hill, Moreton, Ongar, Brentwood, Orsett on the road bike... https://www.strava.com/activities/704833672
*
August (9 Points)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...
*
July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury.... 

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Sep 2016)

September 8th - 50.3 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/704880702

Running total - 46 points


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*8th June 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:16:05, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1063ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 37.7 miles (57.5km). Riding Time 2:25:42, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 1158ft, Maximum Speed 28.4mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd August 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-Windsor Great Park-Cheapside-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Chobham-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 34.7 miles (55.8km). Riding Time 2:25:02, Average Speed 14.4mph, Elevation Gain 1007ft, Maximum Speed 27.1mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th September 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Windsor Great Park-Windsor-Eton-Datchet-Wraysbury-Staines-Laleham-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.8 miles (51.2km). Riding Time 2:25:25, Average Speed 13.2mph, Elevation Gain 505ft, Maximum Speed 24.6mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2016)

*January to June 33 points

July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton.
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield.
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich.
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton.
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock.
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End.
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives.
13 Points for July

*August *
3rd August. 56 miles. 2 points. Lands End, St Ives, Goldsithney. New greatest elevation of 3454 feet!
10th August. 39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
12th August 40 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Winwick, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
14th August. 35 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm, Swinton, Leigh, Glazebury, Croft, Culcheth, Twiss Green, Lane End, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Leigh. Home on the East Lancs cycle path, Astley, Boothstown, Walkden.
16th August. 84 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
21st August. 47 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Tatton Park.
23rd August. 73 miles. 3points. High Legh and Anderton.
12 points for August.

*September*
4th September. 102 miles. 4 points. The Manchester 100. Charity ride in aid of The Christie Hospital. My first Imperial Century. Wythenshaw Park, Knutsford, Northwich, Dellamere, Tattonhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Middlewich, Wilmslow, Wythenshaw Park. 

*Running Total 62 points.*


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Sep 2016)

September 9th - 50.4 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/705987167

Running total - 47 points


----------



## Jon George (10 Sep 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points
Sep 4th* 52.26 Km *1 Point*
*Sep 9th *
Ipswich - Playford - Tuddenham - Culpho - Boot Street - Great Bealings - Little Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield Heath - Brightwell - Kirton - Falkenham - Kirton - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Nacton - Ipswich
50.12km
*1 Point*

* Running Total: 44 Points*


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016
52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points 

10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 64 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## wonderloaf (11 Sep 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==

*Total: 26 points*


----------



## wonderloaf (11 Sep 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==

*Total: 26 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Sep 2016)

September11th - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/708061794

Running total - 48 points


----------



## tallliman (11 Sep 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
31st July: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/659385403

4th August: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/663928551
22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071
23rd August: 53 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/686167428
25th August: 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/688516357
26th August: 46 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/689985988
27th August: 51 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/690999378
28th August: 39.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/692317776
29th August: 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/693258357
30th August: 35.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/694413882

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
Total: 101 points


----------



## aferris2 (11 Sep 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
18 Aug 2016 55.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/680788726 1 point
23 Aug 2016 67.8 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/686533556 2 points
11 Sep 2016 57.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/708572623 2 points
Total 26 points


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Sep 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016
52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points 

10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point

Running total: 65 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## Spinney (11 Sep 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*September*
11th - Malmesbury, Minchinhampton, Stroud, Selsey, Wotton - 50 miles, 2 points

*Running total - 36 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2016)

*January to June 33 points

July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton.
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield.
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich.
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton.
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock.
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End.
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives.
13 Points for July

*August *
3rd August. 56 miles. 2 points. Lands End, St Ives, Goldsithney. New greatest elevation of 3454 feet!
10th August. 39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
12th August 40 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Winwick, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
14th August. 35 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm, Swinton, Leigh, Glazebury, Croft, Culcheth, Twiss Green, Lane End, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Leigh. Home on the East Lancs cycle path, Astley, Boothstown, Walkden.
16th August. 84 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
21st August. 47 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Tatton Park.
23rd August. 73 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
12 points for August.

*September*
4th September. 102 miles. 4 points. The Manchester 100. Charity ride in aid of The Christie Hospital. My first Imperial Century. Wythenshaw Park, Knutsford, Northwich, Dellamere, Tattonhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Middlewich, Wilmslow, Wythenshaw Park.
11th September. 67 miles. 3 points. Chorlton Wanderers September ride Tour de Macc. Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Style, Wilmslow, Mottram St.Andrew, then a large hilly loop around Macclesfield - Over Alderley, Gawsworth, Oak Grove, Sutton Lane Ends, Langley, Kerridge, Prestbury and back via similar route.
18th September. 39 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Didsbury, Northenden, Heald Green, Stylal, Heald Green, Northenden, Didsbury, Chorlton, Stretford, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton.
22nd September. 32 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path and loops around Culcheth, Lowton, Winwick and Croft.

*Running Total 67 points.*


----------



## Nomadski (13 Sep 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava
*
2016
25 Points*


----------



## Jon George (13 Sep 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points
Sept 4th* 52.26 Km *1 Point*
*Sept 9th *50.12km *1 Point
Sept* Ipswich - Playford - Tuddenham - Culpho - Boot Street - Great Bealings - Little Bealings - Martlesham - Waldringfield Heath - Brightwell - Kirton - Falkenham - Kirton - Bucklesham - Foxhall - Nacton - Ipswich (#1 Standard Route for foreseeable future)
50.69km
*1 Point*

* Running Total: 45 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey


----------



## SteveF (13 Sep 2016)

*Running total 41 points

September
1st September* - 54km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*8th September* - 85km (2 Points) Cranham, Noak Hill, Navestock, Toot Hill, Moreton, Ongar, Brentwood, Orsett on the road bike... 
*13th September *- 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, The Hanningfields, Battlesbridge and Leigh-on-Sea on the road bike... https://www.strava.com/activities/710906673
*
August (9 Points)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...
*
July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury.... 

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Sep 2016)

*
Half Century

1st January 2016. 54km.

22nd January 57.4km

25th February 57km

3rd March. 53km

4th April 67km

6th April 57km

14th April 65km

18 May 73km

19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points

7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup

14th June. 51km. Sdr Vilstrup, Orøsund, Hagerslev, Hoptrup, Sdr Vilstrup

15th June. 53km. Home - Aabenraa - home

2nd July 55km. Sdr Vilstrup Christiansfeld Moltrup Sonder Vilstrup.

27th July 54km. Sdr Vistrup, Mastrup. Hammelev, Bramdrup, Haderslev, Sdr Vilstrup

15th August 53km Denmark 

https://www.strava.com/activities/677096207?fb_action_ids=10210136677995957&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[1079281075489636]&action_type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]#_=_*

*19th August..Denmark..83km

2nd September...Denmark..53km.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10839808


13th September. Denmark 67km

16th September. Denmark. 102km.



25 points


*


----------



## GinaC (14 Sep 2016)

11/8 44.6m night ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/672727911
14/8 109.7 miles nice day
https://www.strava.com/activities/675990674
16/8 45 miles before work
https://www.strava.com/activities/677824375
18/8 Morning ride 52.9 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/680412000
evening ride 34.9 miles with Basildon Cycling Group 
https://www.strava.com/activities/680924172
24/8 65.8 miles solo ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/687466187
25/8 59.3 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/688940759
28/8 62.2 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/692116401
30/8 53.4 miles solo, hot hot hot day
https://www.strava.com/activities/694356607
1/9 86.1 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/696927259
8/9 34.5 miles with Basildon Cycling Group 
https://www.strava.com/activities/705319215
10/9 Finally what all this training has been about 306 miles in 24 hours at Brands Hatch, biggest ride and just shy of 29000 ft of climbing
https://www.strava.com/activities/709382106
26 points - 306 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Sep 2016)

10/9 Finally what all this training has been about 306 miles in 24 hours at Brands Hatch, biggest ride and just shy of 29000 ft of climbing
https://www.strava.com/activities/709382106
26 points - 306 points 

WOW! 

Well done @GinaC


----------



## GinaC (14 Sep 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> 10/9 Finally what all this training has been about 306 miles in 24 hours at Brands Hatch, biggest ride and just shy of 29000 ft of climbing
> https://www.strava.com/activities/709382106
> 26 points - 306 points



WOW! 

Well done @GinaC [/QUOTE]
Thank you am over the moon


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 58.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Sep 2016)

Today is fine but tomorrow threatens rain. I am away for a fortnight from Monday so it's bound to be all belly-up when I return.
So, took advantage and did a 35mile bimble thus earning myself 1 point.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Sep 2016)

GinaC said:


> 10/9 Finally what all this training has been about 306 miles in 24 hours at Brands Hatch, biggest ride and just shy of 29000 ft of climbing
> https://www.strava.com/activities/709382106



Wow, really takes some doing, that. Brilliant.


*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016
26 Points*


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 60.


----------



## gavgav (17 Sep 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th September (69.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Frodesley-Cardington-Wall-Ticklerton-Acton Scott-Alcaston-Eaton-Wall-Gretton-Chatwall-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

17th September (53.3 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont 

1 point

*Running Total (15 Points)*


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Sep 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016
52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points 

10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point

17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point

Running total: 66 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Sep 2016)

September18th - 63.4 km and 18.6 km - 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/716505252
https://www.strava.com/activities/716963246
Running total - 50 points


----------



## Nomadski (18 Sep 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava

*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava 
*
2016
28 Points*


----------



## Osprey (18 Sep 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

Total points so far for 2016 - 23


----------



## Spinney (18 Sep 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*September*
11th - Malmesbury, Minchinhampton, Stroud, Selsey, Wotton - 50 miles, 2 points
18th - Brecon loop over the Beacons - 53 miles, 2 points (OK, I walked up one hill, but I still cycled over 50 miles!)

*Running total - 38 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## wonderloaf (19 Sep 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==
*September 18th: 41.10 miles/66.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/716210955
*Total: 27 points*


----------



## StuartG (20 Sep 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
31st: 55.90 miles Sydenham-Selsdon- Shoreham-Ide Hill-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*August*
4th: 59.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Shere-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
*September*
13th: 55.26 miles Vi(v)a Colonia Tour Köln - Aachen 2 points

Total 33 points.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Sep 2016)

*
Half Century

1st January 2016. 54km.

22nd January 57.4km

25th February 57km

3rd March. 53km

4th April 67km

6th April 57km

14th April 65km

18 May 73km

19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points

7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup

14th June. 51km. Sdr Vilstrup, Orøsund, Hagerslev, Hoptrup, Sdr Vilstrup

15th June. 53km. Home - Aabenraa - home

2nd July 55km. Sdr Vilstrup Christiansfeld Moltrup Sonder Vilstrup.

27th July 54km. Sdr Vistrup, Mastrup. Hammelev, Bramdrup, Haderslev, Sdr Vilstrup

15th August 53km Denmark 

https://www.strava.com/activities/677096207?fb_action_ids=10210136677995957&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[1079281075489636]&action_type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]#_=_*

*19th August..Denmark..83km

2nd September...Denmark..53km.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10839808


13th September. Denmark 67km

16th September. Denmark. 102km.

19th September. Denmark. 62km



26 points

*


----------



## GinaC (20 Sep 2016)

14/9 100.3 miles, great company and great weather 
https://www.strava.com/activities/712143610
18/9 95.1 miles Essex Roads Autumn Leaves ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/716806853
20/9 33.9 solo miles taking back a QOM!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/718589799
8 points - 314 points total


----------



## SteveF (20 Sep 2016)

*Running total 42 points

September
1st September* - 54km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*8th September* - 85km (2 Points) Cranham, Noak Hill, Navestock, Toot Hill, Moreton, Ongar, Brentwood, Orsett on the road bike... 
*13th September *- 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, The Hanningfields, Battlesbridge and Leigh-on-Sea on the road bike... 
*20th September* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....https://www.strava.com/activities/718707886
*
August (9 Points)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...
*
July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury.... 

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## john59 (21 Sep 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

Total, *76 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Sep 2016)

9/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/705844308 55.1km
13/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/711656489 60.1km
15/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/712981708 54.6km
17/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/715460327 53.5km
20/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/718618413 56.5km

Total points = 79


----------



## Nomadski (21 Sep 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016
29 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey


----------



## john59 (25 Sep 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

23rd September. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/721987015

25th September. 56 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724075397

Total, *78 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Sep 2016)

September 25th - 51.5 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724153876
Running total - 51 points


----------



## steverob (25 Sep 2016)

As I won't be on the bike again before the end of the month, here's September's rides - see http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...a-month-challenge.193107/page-47#post-4443433 for all my historical posts.

Still training for my 10K run, so hardly been on the bike at all recently. Glad I did that long ride at the start of the month as otherwise I would never have kept up my streak of 50 milers (every month this year except January).

*4th September - 72.32 miles* (rode with @Sbudge) - home, Butler's Cross, Great Kimble, Bishopstone, Eythrope Park, North Marston, Cublington, Hoggeston, Drayton Parslow, Soulbury, Wing, Cheddington, Ivinghoe Beacon, Aldbury, Wilstone, home - 3 points
*17th September - 38.31 miles* (solo) - started at MK Parkrun, Apsley Guise, Bletchley, Newton Longville, West Milton Keynes, Mursley, Stewkley, Cublington, home - 1 point
*24th September - 34.61 miles* (solo) - home, Hardwick, North Marston, Granborough, Calvert, Quainton, home - 1 point

*Total so far: 62 points*


----------



## gavgav (25 Sep 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th September (69.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Frodesley-Cardington-Wall-Ticklerton-Acton Scott-Alcaston-Eaton-Wall-Gretton-Chatwall-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

17th September (53.3 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont 

1 point

25th September (59.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Little Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Leighton-Cressage-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

*Running Total (16 Points)*


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016
52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points 

10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point

17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point

24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*Running total: 69 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 63.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2016)

*
Half Century

1st January 2016. 54km.

22nd January 57.4km

25th February 57km

3rd March. 53km

4th April 67km

6th April 57km

14th April 65km

18 May 73km

19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points

7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup

14th June. 51km. Sdr Vilstrup, Orøsund, Hagerslev, Hoptrup, Sdr Vilstrup

15th June. 53km. Home - Aabenraa - home

2nd July 55km. Sdr Vilstrup Christiansfeld Moltrup Sonder Vilstrup.

27th July 54km. Sdr Vistrup, Mastrup. Hammelev, Bramdrup, Haderslev, Sdr Vilstrup

15th August 53km Denmark 

https://www.strava.com/activities/677096207?fb_action_ids=10210136677995957&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[1079281075489636]&action_type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]#_=_*

*19th August..Denmark..83km

2nd September...Denmark..53km.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10839808


13th September. Denmark 67km

16th September. Denmark. 102km.

19th September. Denmark. 62km

24th September. Denmark. 53km

25th September. Denmark. 51km



28. points
*


----------



## fatjel (25 Sep 2016)

1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt

6th Feb --- 80.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/487283201 --- 2 pts
11th Feb --- 103.9 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394 --- 3 pts
28th Feb --- 52.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/504254917 -- 1 pt
29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399 --- 2 pts

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169 --- 1 pt
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978 --- 1 pt

2nd April --- 51.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/533416093 --- 1 pt
8th April --- 50.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/539261818 --- 1 pt
23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390 --- 1 pt

15th May --- 52.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/576603692 --- 1 pt
18th May --- 52.3 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/579801760 --- 1 pt
20th May --- 54.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/581859641 --- 1 pt
21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238 --- 3 pts
28th May --- 208.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/590942515 --- 4 pts

4th June --- 212.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/598457168 - 4 pts
21st June --- 50.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/615807482 1pt
22nd June-- 51.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/616927246 1pt
24th June --- 55.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/619087877 pt
28th June --- 211.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/621697532 4 pts


July 4th ---50.3 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/629456378 1pt
July 7th ---- 50.1km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/632828129 1pt
July 9th-- 69.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/635071605 1 pt
July 15th ---52.6 km -- https://www.strava.com/activities/641432685 1 pt
16th July -- 209.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/643001667 4 pts
28th July --- 331.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/656889487 4 pts

August 4th ---- 209.4 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/664521099 4pts
August 13th --- 74.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/674372500 1 pt
August 21st --- 203.6 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/684221664 4pts

September 3rd --- 209.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/699400281 4 pts


67 pts


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 26th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Wysall ,Anstey


----------



## Jon George (26 Sep 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points
Sept 4th* 52.26 Km *1 Point*
*Sept 9th *50.12km *1 Point
Sept 13th *50.69km *1 Point

Sept 26th *#1 Standard Route *1 Point

Running Total: 46 Points*


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Sep 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351
3rd July 2016 103 km https://www.strava.com/activities/628978324
30th July 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/658444587
7th August 2016 62 km https://www.strava.com/activities/667572097
24th September 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/723397375

Total: 20 points


----------



## Nomadski (28 Sep 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava

*28th* - 64.85 km's (40.3 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Dunham Massey Park, Partington, Urmston, Stretford, Chorlton) 1,453ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016
30 Points*


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Sep 2016)

My final qualifying rides for September:

- 22/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/720914153 52.5km
- 27/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/726487434 52.0km
- 29/9 https://www.strava.com/activities/728668518 55.2km

Year to date points = 82.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Sep 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.


----------



## Saluki (30 Sep 2016)

16/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
28/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
16/2/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
25/3/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
11/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
23/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
7/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
12/5/16 http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
26/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/589077517
https://www.strava.com/activities/589077723
20/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/615357443
23/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/618444236
1/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/626815533
17/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/644000125 
https://www.strava.com/activities/644400519
First ride Wadebridge to the Snails Pace cafe for cake, 2nd, evening ride Wadebridge to Padstow as it was a bit cooler and I wanted to take the roadie out
12/8/16 morning ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/673770156
Evening ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/673756616
30/9/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/729910883 (Home to Bodmin, then to Wenfordbridge, then past home to the quarry half way to Padstow, home)

16 points altogether


----------



## john59 (30 Sep 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

23rd September. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/721987015

25th September. 56 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724075397

30th September. 53.8 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/729679377

Total, *79 points*


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 26th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Wysall ,Anstey
Oct 1st 36.1 miles 1point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Barrow on Soar ,Sileby,Anstey


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 64.


----------



## SteveF (2 Oct 2016)

*Running total 44 points*

*October
2nd October* - 59km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Brentwood, Herongate, Orsett on the road bike.. https://www.strava.com/activities/731918237
*
September (5 Points)
1st September* - 54km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*8th September* - 85km (2 Points) Cranham, Noak Hill, Navestock, Toot Hill, Moreton, Ongar, Brentwood, Orsett on the road bike...
*13th September *- 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, The Hanningfields, Battlesbridge and Leigh-on-Sea on the road bike...
*20th September* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*
August (9 Points)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...
*
July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Oct 2016)

October 2nd - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/732028591
Running total - 52 points


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

Total points so far in 2016: 65.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Oct 2016)

I like to get my qualifying ride in early, so here's October.

Lots of women riding out from Tatton Park on the Cheshire Cyclettea this morning. It was a perfect morning for cycling and I hope they enjoyed it.

2/10 - https://www.strava.com/activities/731661350. 54.1km

Total 83 points.


----------



## GinaC (3 Oct 2016)

20/9 Solo ride before work 33.9m
https://www.strava.com/activities/718589799
22/9 Solo morning ride beautiful day 52.2 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/721114776
Evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 50.7 m
https://www.strava.com/activities/721525831
25/9 London E'tape 116.7 miles, awful headwinds
https://www.strava.com/activities/724738055
9 points - 323 total


----------



## john59 (3 Oct 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

23rd September. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/721987015

25th September. 56 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724075397

30th September. 53.8 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/729679377

3rd October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/732948022

Total, *80 points*


----------



## Katherine (4 Oct 2016)

*January to June 33 points

July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton.
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield.
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich.
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton.
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock.
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End.
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives.
13 Points for July

*August *
3rd August. 56 miles. 2 points. Lands End, St Ives, Goldsithney. New greatest elevation of 3454 feet!
10th August. 39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
12th August 40 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Winwick, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
14th August. 35 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm, Swinton, Leigh, Glazebury, Croft, Culcheth, Twiss Green, Lane End, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Leigh. Home on the East Lancs cycle path, Astley, Boothstown, Walkden.
16th August. 84 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
21st August. 47 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Tatton Park.
23rd August. 73 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
12 points for August.

*September*
4th September. 102 miles. 4 points. The Manchester 100. Charity ride in aid of The Christie Hospital. My first Imperial Century. Wythenshaw Park, Knutsford, Northwich, Dellamere, Tattonhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Middlewich, Wilmslow, Wythenshaw Park.
11th September. 67 miles. 3 points. Chorlton Wanderers September ride Tour de Macc. Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Style, Wilmslow, Mottram St.Andrew, then a large hilly loop around Macclesfield - Over Alderley, Gawsworth, Oak Grove, Sutton Lane Ends, Langley, Kerridge, Prestbury and back via similar route.
18th September. 39 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Didsbury, Northenden, Heald Green, Stylal, Heald Green, Northenden, Didsbury, Chorlton, Stretford, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton.
22nd September. 32 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path and loops around Culcheth, Lowton, Winwick and Croft.
9 points for September.

*October*
1st October. 31 miles. 1 point. To Ashton for ride leader training via Eccles, Salford Crescent and Picadilly. Plus an extra loop when I got home and realised that I needed to round up the miles.
2nd October. 38 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Out via Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth. Back via Irlam and Winton.
16th October. 48 miles. 1point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Stretford, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Ashley, High Legh, Warberton, Irlam, Winton.
26th October. 40 miles. 1 point. Winton, Port Salford Greenway, A57 to Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Walton Hall, Hatton, Stretton, Hillcliffe, Latchford, Padgate, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, A580 to home. 

*Running Total 71 points.*


----------



## Spinney (5 Oct 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*September*
11th - Malmesbury, Minchinhampton, Stroud, Selsey, Wotton - 50 miles, 2 points
18th - Brecon loop over the Beacons - 53 miles, 2 points (OK, I walked up one hill, but I still cycled over 50 miles!)

*October*
5th - Llandwrog - Aberdaron and back (better description here) - 69 miles, 3 points
*

Running total - 41 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Nomadski (5 Oct 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava

*28th* - 64.85 km's (40.3 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Dunham Massey Park, Partington, Urmston, Stretford, Chorlton) 1,453ft - 1 point - Strava

*October
6th *- 146.93 km's (91.3 miles) (Cairnryan, Girvan, Turnberry, The Electric Brae (!), Ayr, Irvine, Lochwinnoch, Glasgow Airport) - 5,606ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug!
*
2016
33 Points*


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Oct 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*8th June 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:16:05, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1063ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 37.7 miles (57.5km). Riding Time 2:25:42, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 1158ft, Maximum Speed 28.4mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd August 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-Windsor Great Park-Cheapside-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Chobham-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 34.7 miles (55.8km). Riding Time 2:25:02, Average Speed 14.4mph, Elevation Gain 1007ft, Maximum Speed 27.1mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


*8th September 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Windsor Great Park-Windsor-Eton-Datchet-Wraysbury-Staines-Laleham-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.8 miles (51.2km). Riding Time 2:25:25, Average Speed 13.2mph, Elevation Gain 505ft, Maximum Speed 24.6mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.


*7th October 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Chobham-Knaphill-St Johns-Mayford-Burpham-Newlands Corner-Ripley-Pyrford-Byfleet-Chobham-Stonehill-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 44.5 miles (71.6km). Riding Time 2:51:55, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1453ft, Maximum Speed 39.6mph. Plant X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Oct 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.


----------



## john59 (7 Oct 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

23rd September. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/721987015

25th September. 56 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724075397

30th September. 53.8 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/729679377

3rd October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/732948022

7th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/737023805

Total, *81 points*


----------



## Spinney (7 Oct 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*September*
11th - Malmesbury, Minchinhampton, Stroud, Selsey, Wotton - 50 miles, 2 points
18th - Brecon loop over the Beacons - 53 miles, 2 points (OK, I walked up one hill, but I still cycled over 50 miles!)

*October*
5th - Llandwrog - Aberdaron and back (better description here) - 69 miles, 3 points
7th - Llandwrog, Llanberis, Beddgelert, Rhyd Ddu, Nantlle, Llandwrog (better description here) - 45 miles, 1 point
*

Running total - 42 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2016)

*
Half Century

1st January 2016. 54km.

22nd January 57.4km

25th February 57km

3rd March. 53km

4th April 67km

6th April 57km

14th April 65km

18 May 73km

19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points

7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup

14th June. 51km. Sdr Vilstrup, Orøsund, Hagerslev, Hoptrup, Sdr Vilstrup

15th June. 53km. Home - Aabenraa - home

2nd July 55km. Sdr Vilstrup Christiansfeld Moltrup Sonder Vilstrup.

27th July 54km. Sdr Vistrup, Mastrup. Hammelev, Bramdrup, Haderslev, Sdr Vilstrup

15th August 53km Denmark 

https://www.strava.com/activities/677096207?fb_action_ids=10210136677995957&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[1079281075489636]&action_type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]#_=_*

*19th August..Denmark..83km

2nd September...Denmark..53km.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10839808


13th September. Denmark 67km

16th September. Denmark. 102km.

19th September. Denmark. 62km

7th October. Denmark. 58km




27 points*


----------



## Jon George (7 Oct 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points
Sept 4th* 52.26 Km *1 Point*
*Sept 9th *50.12km *1 Point
Sept 13th *50.69km *1 Point
Sept 26th *#1 Standard Route *1 Point
Oct 7th *
Ipswich - Westerfield - Rushmere St Andrew - Playford - Culpho - Grundisburgh - Clopton - Debach - Grundisburgh - Great Bealings - Playford - Rushmere St Andrew - Ipswich 51.85km
*1 Point*

* Running Total: 47 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 26th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Wysall ,Anstey
Oct 1st 36.1 miles 1point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Barrow on Soar ,Sileby,Anstey
Oct 8th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey St Bernards Abbey ,Kegworth ,Walton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Oct 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016*
*52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points 
10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point
17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*8th October 2016
50.92 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Weardley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 70 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Oct 2016)

October 9th - 50.4 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/739374235
Running total - 53 points


----------



## gavgav (9 Oct 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th September (69.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Frodesley-Cardington-Wall-Ticklerton-Acton Scott-Alcaston-Eaton-Wall-Gretton-Chatwall-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

17th September (53.3 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont 

1 point

25th September (59.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Little Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Leighton-Cressage-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

9th October (56.8 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

*Running Total (17 Points)*


----------



## aferris2 (9 Oct 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
18 Aug 2016 55.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/680788726 1 point
23 Aug 2016 67.8 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/686533556 2 points
11 Sep 2016 57.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/708572623 2 points
9 Oct 2016 41.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/739318455 1 point
Total 27 points


----------



## Sbudge (9 Oct 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).

Running total: *74* points


----------



## Eribiste (9 Oct 2016)

Trying to keep up with everybody else's high standards, I went for a Sunday morning bimble around Worcestershire to put a qualifying ride in for October.
160 kilometres is worth 3 points I believe.
https://www.strava.com/activities/739692213/segments/18142103291


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2016)

Eribiste said:


> Trying to keep up with everybody else's high standards, I went for a Sunday morning bimble around Worcestershire to put a qualifying ride in for October.
> 160 kilometres is worth 3 points I believe.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/739692213/segments/18142103291


It says 163 km, which is > 100 miles, therefore 4 points!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points. 

Total points so far in 2016: 68.


----------



## GinaC (11 Oct 2016)

28/9 58.6 solo miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/727928204
3/10 57.2 miles solo lovely day
https://www.strava.com/activities/733116569
5/10 65 miles with great company
https://www.strava.com/activities/735124190
6/10 38 miles evening ride with BCG 
https://www.strava.com/activities/736582918
7/10 34.5 miles solo
https://www.strava.com/activities/737188354
8/10 132.9 miles Cambridge Autumnal Audax
https://www.strava.com/activities/738381727
13 points - 346 total


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Oct 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point


----------



## john59 (11 Oct 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

23rd September. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/721987015

25th September. 56 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724075397

30th September. 53.8 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/729679377

3rd October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/732948022

7th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/737023805

9th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/739175844

11th October. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/741231535

Total, *83 points*


----------



## Jon George (11 Oct 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points
Sept 4th* 52.26 Km *1 Point*
*Sept 9th *50.12km *1 Point
Sept 13th *50.69km *1 Point
Sept 26th *#1 Standard Route *1 Point
Oct 7th 1 Point*
*Oct 11th *
Ipswich - Westerfield (Via Thurleston) - Rushmere St Andrew - Playford - Culpho - Grundisburgh - Clopton - Debach - Otley - Coddenham - Claydon - Ipswich 55.73km
*1 Point*

* Running Total: 48 Points*


----------



## Nomadski (12 Oct 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava

*28th* - 64.85 km's (40.3 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Dunham Massey Park, Partington, Urmston, Stretford, Chorlton) 1,453ft - 1 point - Strava

*October
6th*- 146.93 km's (91.3 miles) (Cairnryan, Girvan, Turnberry, The Electric Brae (!), Ayr, Irvine, Lochwinnoch, Glasgow Airport) - 5,606ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug!

*12th* - 129.23km's (80.3 miles) (Newcastle Airport, Consett, Durham, Bishop Auckland, Richmond, Catterick Garrison, Middleham) - 5,568ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug 2!

*2016
36 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 26th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Wysall ,Anstey
Oct 1st 36.1 miles 1point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Barrow on Soar ,Sileby,Anstey
Oct 8th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey St Bernards Abbey ,Kegworth ,Walton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 15th 51.6 miles 2 points 
Anstey , Cossington ,Ragdale ,Shepshed, Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Cropston ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Oct 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016*
*52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point
17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*8th October 2016
50.92 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Weardley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

15th October 2016
53.36 miles *- *Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 2 points*

*Running total: 72 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.*


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 69.


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Oct 2016)

October 16th - 53.1 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/746115248
Running total - 54 points


----------



## Nomadski (16 Oct 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava

*28th* - 64.85 km's (40.3 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Dunham Massey Park, Partington, Urmston, Stretford, Chorlton) 1,453ft - 1 point - Strava

*October
6th*- 146.93 km's (91.3 miles) (Cairnryan, Girvan, Turnberry, The Electric Brae (!), Ayr, Irvine, Lochwinnoch, Glasgow Airport) - 5,606ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug!

*12th* - 129.23km's (80.3 miles) (Newcastle Airport, Consett, Durham, Bishop Auckland, Richmond, Catterick Garrison, Middleham) - 5,568ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug 2!

*15th* - 147.25km's (91.5 miles) (Middleham, Kettlewell, Grassington, Barnoldswick, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester, Wythenshawe, Manchester Airport) - 6,096ft - 3 points - Strava - Final Shameless Charity Plug!

*2016
39 Points*


----------



## tallliman (16 Oct 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
31st July: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/659385403

4th August: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/663928551
22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071
23rd August: 53 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/686167428
25th August: 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/688516357
26th August: 46 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/689985988
27th August: 51 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/690999378
28th August: 39.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/692317776
29th August: 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/693258357
30th August: 35.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/694413882

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096
11th October; 31.1 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/741131492
15th October; 40.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/745190391

Total: 117 points


----------



## Sbudge (16 Oct 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!

Running total: *75* points


----------



## Saluki (17 Oct 2016)

16/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
28/1/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
16/2/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/495223682
25/3/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/526227839
https://www.strava.com/activities/526509372
11/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/542335355
23/4/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/554448204
https://www.strava.com/activities/554448507
7/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/570072383
12/5/16 http://www.strava.com/activities/573943965
26/5/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/589077517
https://www.strava.com/activities/589077723
20/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/615357443
23/6/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/618444236
1/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/626815533
17/7/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/644000125 
https://www.strava.com/activities/644400519
First ride Wadebridge to the Snails Pace cafe for cake, 2nd, evening ride Wadebridge to Padstow as it was a bit cooler and I wanted to take the roadie out
12/8/16 morning ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/673770156
Evening ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/673756616
30/9/16 https://www.strava.com/activities/729910883 (Home to Bodmin, then to Wenfordbridge, then past home to the quarry half way to Padstow, home)
17/10/16: https://www.strava.com/activities/747821326 (Home-Snails Pace-Padstow-Home) 56km. Jolly nice too

17 points altogether


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Oct 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Oct 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

*22nd January 57.4km*

*25th February 57km*

*3rd March 53km

4th April 67km

6th April 57km

14th April 65km

18 May 73km

19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points

7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup

14th June. 51km. Sdr Vilstrup, Orøsund, Hagerslev, Hoptrup, Sdr Vilstrup

15th June. 53km. Home - Aabenraa - home

2nd July 55km. Sdr Vilstrup Christiansfeld Moltrup Sonder Vilstrup.

27th July 54km. Sdr Vistrup, Mastrup. Hammelev, Bramdrup, Haderslev, Sdr Vilstrup

15th August. Denmark 53km*
*
19th August..Denmark..83km

2nd September...Denmark..53km.

13th September. Denmark 67km

16th September. Denmark. 102km.

19th September. Denmark. 62km

7th October. Denmark. 58km*
* 18 October. Denmark 101km

29 Points






*


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Oct 2016)

19th Oct - 50 miles. Dunham Massey Park, Tatton Park, Jodrell Bank, Great Budworth.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank
21st Oct - 51 miles. Arley Hall - Plumley - Goostrey - Swettenham Meadows Nature Reserve.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
24th Oct - 57 Miles. Dunham Massey, Mobberley, Swettenham, Goostrey, Pickmere, Arley. *2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/os...-Mobberley-Swettenham-Goostrey-Pickmere-Arley
26th Oct - 45 Miles. Hatton, Northwich, Tatton, Dunham. *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/902311/Hatton-Northwich-Tatton-Dunham
29th Oct - 40 Miles. Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Peover, Comberbach, Arley *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/906902/40mile-Cheshire-Loop
31st Oct 63 Miles. Dunham Massey - Mobberley - CatchPenny Pool - Gawsworth - Goostrey - Plumley - Arley *3 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901270/Dunham-Massey-CatchPenny-Pool-Gawsworth

*11 Points Total*


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.

Running total: *76* points


----------



## 13 rider (21 Oct 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 26th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Wysall ,Anstey
Oct 1st 36.1 miles 1point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Barrow on Soar ,Sileby,Anstey
Oct 8th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey St Bernards Abbey ,Kegworth ,Walton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 15th 51.6 miles 2 points
Anstey , Cossington ,Ragdale ,Shepshed, Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 21st 1 point
Anstey , Quorn up the beacon and more Charnwood hills , Markfield ,Ratby ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Oct 2016)

October 22nd - 54.8 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/752368251
Running total - 55 points


----------



## 13 rider (22 Oct 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 26th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Wysall ,Anstey
Oct 1st 36.1 miles 1point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Barrow on Soar ,Sileby,Anstey
Oct 8th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey St Bernards Abbey ,Kegworth ,Walton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 15th 51.6 miles 2 points
Anstey , Cossington ,Ragdale ,Shepshed, Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 21st 34.6 miles 1 points
Anstey , Quorn up the beacon and more Charnwood hills , Markfield ,Ratby ,Anstey
Oct 22nd 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newton Burgoland ,Congerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Oct 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016*
*52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point
17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*8th October 2016
50.92 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Weardley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

15th October 2016
53.36 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 2 points

22nd October 2016
61.39 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, *Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point*

*Running total: 73 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread*


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Oct 2016)

October 23rd - 100.3 km - 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/753363438
Running total - 58 points


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Oct 2016)

This month I have had a holiday, done some set building at the local theatre, and had a stinking cold!!
This morning, I got my first October run in, 42 miles for a point.


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Oct 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351
3rd July 2016 103 km https://www.strava.com/activities/628978324
30th July 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/658444587
7th August 2016 62 km https://www.strava.com/activities/667572097
24th September 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/723397375
23rd October 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/753432528

Total: 21 points


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2016)

Running Total 48 points
Sept 13th 35.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn, Anstey
Sept 18th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 24th 44.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow on Soar ,Ragdale ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Sept 26th 54.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Wysall ,Anstey
Oct 1st 36.1 miles 1point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Barrow on Soar ,Sileby,Anstey
Oct 8th 51.3 miles 2 points
Anstey St Bernards Abbey ,Kegworth ,Walton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Anstey
Oct 15th 51.6 miles 2 points
Anstey , Cossington ,Ragdale ,Shepshed, Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 21st 34.6 miles 1 points
Anstey , Quorn up the beacon and more Charnwood hills , Markfield ,Ratby ,Anstey
Oct 22nd 51.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newton Burgoland ,Congerstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 23rd 50.7 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Anstey


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 70.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston


----------



## wonderloaf (25 Oct 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==
*September 18th: 41.10 miles/66.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/716210955
*October 9th: 35.10 miles/56.5Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/738909982
*October 15th: 31.80 miles/51.2Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/745548454

*Total: 29 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Oct 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.
October 23rd -50.6 miles. Tried to hold 19 mph, but wind got the better of me. https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722 2 points.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722/embed/c831ba991602a3c4abe7d6004336f2dfc8748fa0


----------



## ShooglyDougie (26 Oct 2016)

Hello all, permission to sneak back in, from my last post I had made it to March, but work got a bit shonky and Mrs S had a few health problems so I didn't post any rides up. Hopefully these will still count (even if they don't it was still great fun and will give it another go next year.)



ShooglyDougie said:


> AN.
> 3rd, 33.8miles - 1 point.
> Newtongrange, Carrington, Temple (with puncture stop), Gladhouse, Gorebidge, Temple, Carrington, Newtongrange.
> 
> ...



Plus. (There are a few more but these are the memorable ones)

April

May 1 and May 2

June

July

August

September

October

Hopefully nothing else comes up and will get Nov/Dec posted as I do them.


----------



## john59 (27 Oct 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Mickle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

23rd September. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/721987015

25th September. 56 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724075397

30th September. 53.8 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/729679377

3rd October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/732948022

7th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/737023805

9th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/739175844

11th October. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/741231535

17th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/747490673

19th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/749434713

21st October. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Hawarden bridge, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/751310737

26th October. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside industrial estate, Chester, Greenway, Capenhurst, Willaston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/756342516

Total, *87 points*


----------



## 13 rider (29 Oct 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Oct 2016)

October 30th - 50.3 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/760492895
Running total - 59 points


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Oct 2016)

Yesterday, I took part in the "Devil's Punchbowl Sportive" in Hampshire. Did the "Standard" route, which should have been 52 miles, but, as somebody thought it would be fun to move a couple of way markers, I ended up doing 63!! Still. It gives me 3 more points.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Oct 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016*
*52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point
17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*8th October 2016
50.92 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Weardley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point

15th October 2016
53.36 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 2 points

22nd October 2016
61.39 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

29th October 2016
55.04 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 74 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread*


----------



## StuartG (30 Oct 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
31st: 55.90 miles Sydenham-Selsdon- Shoreham-Ide Hill-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*August*
4th: 59.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Shere-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
*September*
13th: 55.26 miles Vi(v)a Colonia Tour Köln - Aachen 2 points
*October*
30th: 53.97 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Chessington-Ashtead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham 2 points

Total 35 points.


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Oct 2016)

October rides since my last post:

- 4/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/733903068. 56.7km. Pickmere via Tatton Park.
- 6/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/736060039. 62.3km. Mottram St Andrew via Artists Lane climb.
- 8/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/738374443. 60.1km. A lot of ascent for Cheshire, to Bollington via Artists Lane and The Brickworks.
- 11/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/741250270. 53.1km. Pickmere loop.
- 13/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/743284361. 54.4km. Mobberley for some laps of my 'private' 10 mile TT course.
- 17/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/747456568. 53.9km. Great Buworth via Tatton Park.
- 20/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/750391257. 53.5km. Through Knutsford to Warford.
- 25/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/755477212. 62.8km. Up Artists Lane again, depressing as each ascent is slower than the previous attempt.
27/10 https://www.strava.com/activities/757303773. 53.9km. Circuit including the grounds of 3 stately homes, Tatton, Arley and Dunham halls.

92 points to date.


----------



## fatjel (30 Oct 2016)

1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt

6th Feb --- 80.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/487283201 --- 2 pts
11th Feb --- 103.9 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394 --- 3 pts
28th Feb --- 52.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/504254917 -- 1 pt
29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399 --- 2 pts

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169 --- 1 pt
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978 --- 1 pt

2nd April --- 51.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/533416093 --- 1 pt
8th April --- 50.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/539261818 --- 1 pt
23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390 --- 1 pt

15th May --- 52.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/576603692 --- 1 pt
18th May --- 52.3 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/579801760 --- 1 pt
20th May --- 54.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/581859641 --- 1 pt
21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238 --- 3 pts
28th May --- 208.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/590942515 --- 4 pts

4th June --- 212.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/598457168 - 4 pts
21st June --- 50.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/615807482 1pt
22nd June-- 51.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/616927246 1pt
24th June --- 55.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/619087877 pt
28th June --- 211.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/621697532 4 pts


July 4th ---50.3 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/629456378 1pt
July 7th ---- 50.1km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/632828129 1pt
July 9th-- 69.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/635071605 1 pt
July 15th ---52.6 km -- https://www.strava.com/activities/641432685 1 pt
16th July -- 209.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/643001667 4 pts
28th July --- 331.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/656889487 4 pts

August 4th ---- 209.4 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/664521099 4pts
August 13th --- 74.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/674372500 1 pt
August 21st --- 203.6 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/684221664 4pts

September 3rd --- 209.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/699400281 4 pts

October 9th --- 50.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/739514323 1 pt
October 15th --- 75.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/745303302 1 pt
October 22nd --- 59 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/752739133 1 pt
October 29th --- 209.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/759606976 4 pts
October 30th --- 53.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/760457622 1 pt 


75pts


----------



## steverob (30 Oct 2016)

Looks like it's time to update with October's rides - see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...a-month-challenge.193107/post-4482820 for previous entries.

*2nd October - 42.76 miles* (solo) - home, Wendover, Great Missenden, Chesham, Berkhamsted, Bovingdon, Bourne End, Tring, home - 1 point
*9th October - 42.89 miles* (solo) - home, Stone, Owlswick, Princes Risborough, Great Hampden, Hughenden Valley, Prestwood, Holmer Green, Little Missenden, Wendover, home - 1 point
*11th October - 41.89 miles* (solo) - home, Tring, Aldbury, Ashridge (NT), Potten End, Hemel Hempstead, Dagnall, Pitstone, Aston Clinton, home - 1 point
*22nd October - 58.27 miles* (solo) - home, Stone, Chearsley, Brill, Boarstall, Horton-cum-Studley, Beckley, Stanton St. John, Worminghall, Oakley, Thame, Phoenix Trail, Longwick, Stoke Mandeville, home - 2 points
*29th October - 39.14 miles* (solo) - home, Quainton, Ludgershall, Piddington, Marsh Gibbon, Grendon Underwood, Quainton (again), home - 1 point

*Total so far: 68 points*


----------



## Sbudge (30 Oct 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!

Running total: *79* points


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Oct 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.
October 23rd -50.6 miles. Tried to hold 19 mph, but wind got the better of me. https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722 2 points.
October 30th - 47 miles. Cracking morning out. https://www.strava.com/activities/760179384 1 point

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/760179384/embed/92f1899409d35af90198dfb1a0b12e5bea81fc6c


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Oct 2016)

October 31st - 52.3 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/761644781
Running total - 60 points


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2016)

*January to June 33 points

July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton.
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield.
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich.
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton.
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock.
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End.
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives.
13 Points for July

*August *
3rd August. 56 miles. 2 points. Lands End, St Ives, Goldsithney. New greatest elevation of 3454 feet!
10th August. 39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
12th August 40 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Winwick, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
14th August. 35 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm, Swinton, Leigh, Glazebury, Croft, Culcheth, Twiss Green, Lane End, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Leigh. Home on the East Lancs cycle path, Astley, Boothstown, Walkden.
16th August. 84 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
21st August. 47 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Tatton Park.
23rd August. 73 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
12 points for August.

*September*
4th September. 102 miles. 4 points. The Manchester 100. Charity ride in aid of The Christie Hospital. My first Imperial Century. Wythenshaw Park, Knutsford, Northwich, Dellamere, Tattonhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Middlewich, Wilmslow, Wythenshaw Park.
11th September. 67 miles. 3 points. Chorlton Wanderers September ride Tour de Macc. Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Style, Wilmslow, Mottram St.Andrew, then a large hilly loop around Macclesfield - Over Alderley, Gawsworth, Oak Grove, Sutton Lane Ends, Langley, Kerridge, Prestbury and back via similar route.
18th September. 39 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Didsbury, Northenden, Heald Green, Stylal, Heald Green, Northenden, Didsbury, Chorlton, Stretford, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton.
22nd September. 32 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path and loops around Culcheth, Lowton, Winwick and Croft.
9 points for September.

*October*
1st October. 31 miles. 1 point. To Ashton for ride leader training via Eccles, Salford Crescent and Picadilly. Plus an extra loop when I got home and realised that I needed to round up the miles.
2nd October. 38 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Out via Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth. Back via Irlam and Winton.
16th October. 48 miles. 1point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Stretford, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Ashley, High Legh, Warberton, Irlam, Winton.
26th October. 40 miles. 1 point. Winton, Port Salford Greenway, A57 to Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Walton Hall, Hatton, Stretton, Hillcliffe, Latchford, Padgate, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, A580 to home.
30th Ocober. 44 miles. 1 point. SCC social ride to Tatton Park. Monton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, High Legh, Arley Green, Knutsford, Ashley, Altringham, West Timperley, Urmston, Irlam Locks, Cadishead Way, Peel Green, Winton.
31st October. 63 miles. 3 points. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Lowton Common, Lane Head, Burton, Winwick, Padgate, Birchwood, Croft, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs Road, Astley Green, Boothstown, mosley Common, Ellenbrook, Worsley, Bridgewatere Canal, Monton, Roe Green.
8 points for October.

*Running Total 75 points.*


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points* 
*May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point*
*June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point*
*June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point*
*June 25th *64.92km *1 Point*
*June 30th *56.73km *1 Point*
*July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point*
*July 5th *72.8km *1 Point*
*July 7th *50.97km *1 Point*
*July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point*
*July 17th *63.60km *1 Point*
*July 18th *60.75km *1 Point*
*July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points
Sept 4th* 52.26 Km *1 Point*
*Sept 9th *50.12km *1 Point
Sept 13th *50.69km *1 Point
Sept 26th *#1 Standard Route *1 Point
Oct 7th 1 *51.85km *Point*
*Oct 11th* 55.73km *1 Point

Nov 1st*
Ipswich - Henley - Barham - Henley - Hemingstone - Henley - (and another slip out down a lane and back into) Henley - Westerfield - Witnesham - Tuddenham St Martin - Ipswich
53.212km
*1 Point* 

* Running Total: 49 Points*


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Nov 2016)

I thought I might be the first to post a November ride, but Jon G has beaten me to it.

1/11 - https://www.strava.com/activities/762461795/segments/18674445772. 52.3km. A circuit from Altrincham through Dunham Massey and High Legh returning from Pickmere via Tabley and Ashley.

Total 93 points


----------



## Spinney (1 Nov 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*September*
11th - Malmesbury, Minchinhampton, Stroud, Selsey, Wotton - 50 miles, 2 points
18th - Brecon loop over the Beacons - 53 miles, 2 points (OK, I walked up one hill, but I still cycled over 50 miles!)

*October*
5th - Llandwrog - Aberdaron and back (better description here) - 69 miles, 3 points
7th - Llandwrog, Llanberis, Beddgelert, Rhyd Ddu, Nantlle, Llandwrog (better description here) - 45 miles, 1 point

*November*
1st - Scorton, Dunsop Bridge, Chipping, Scorton (better description here) - 41 miles, 1 point
*

Running total - 43 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Nov 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*8th June 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:16:05, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1063ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 37.7 miles (57.5km). Riding Time 2:25:42, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 1158ft, Maximum Speed 28.4mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd August 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-Windsor Great Park-Cheapside-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Chobham-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 34.7 miles (55.8km). Riding Time 2:25:02, Average Speed 14.4mph, Elevation Gain 1007ft, Maximum Speed 27.1mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


*8th September 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Windsor Great Park-Windsor-Eton-Datchet-Wraysbury-Staines-Laleham-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.8 miles (51.2km). Riding Time 2:25:25, Average Speed 13.2mph, Elevation Gain 505ft, Maximum Speed 24.6mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.


*7th October 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Chobham-Knaphill-St Johns-Mayford-Burpham-Newlands Corner-Ripley-Pyrford-Byfleet-Chobham-Stonehill-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 44.5 miles (71.6km). Riding Time 2:51:55, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1453ft, Maximum Speed 39.6mph. Plant X RT-58. 1 point.


*2nd November 2016*
Home-Stroud-Virginia Water-Chobham-Halebourne-Lightwater-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Windsor Great Park-Sunningdale-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:05:15, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 1181ft, Maximum Speed 28.6mph. Plant X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Osprey (2 Nov 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

Total points so far for 2016 - 24


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Nov 2016)

19th Oct - 50 miles. Dunham Massey Park, Tatton Park, Jodrell Bank, Great Budworth.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank
21st Oct - 51 miles. Arley Hall - Plumley - Goostrey - Swettenham Meadows Nature Reserve.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
24th Oct - 57 Miles. Dunham Massey, Mobberley, Swettenham, Goostrey, Pickmere, Arley. *2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/os...-Mobberley-Swettenham-Goostrey-Pickmere-Arley
26th Oct - 45 Miles. Hatton, Northwich, Tatton, Dunham. *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/902311/Hatton-Northwich-Tatton-Dunham
29th Oct - 40 Miles. Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Peover, Comberbach, Arley *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/906902/40mile-Cheshire-Loop
31st Oct 63 Miles. Dunham Massey - Mobberley - CatchPenny Pool - Gawsworth - Goostrey - Plumley - Arley *3 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901270/Dunham-Massey-CatchPenny-Pool-Gawsworth
*Oct 11 Points*

2nd Nov - 40 miles-Arley-Plumley-Davenham-Weaverham-Little Leigh. *1 Point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk...Arley-Plumley-Davenham-Weaverham-Little-Leigh
4th Nov - 31 miles Flittogate Lane and Back. *1 Point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/917044/50km-Flittogate-lane-and-back
7th Nov - 36 miles Dunham-Mobberley- knutsford.* 1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/921022/DunhamMobberleyKnutsford
9th Nov - 35 miles Lymm-Hoo Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury-Appleton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/922990/Lymm-Hoo-Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury
11th Nov - 51 miles Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham and back. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
14th Nov - 50 miles Jodrell Bank. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank
16th Nov - 38 miles Dutton Locks. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back
19th Nov - 33 miles Ride Around Great Budworth. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/933902/Ride-Around-Great-Budworth
*Nov 10 Points
*
*21 Total Points*


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2016)

*1st January 2016. 54km.*

*22nd January 57.4km*

*25th February 57km*

*3rd March 53km

4th April 67km

6th April 57km

14th April 65km

18 May 73km

19th May 54km 

25th May. 55km. 

27th May. 57km. Sonder Vilstrup (Denmark) to Flensburg (Germany)

30th May. 130km. Sonder Vilstrup, Sonderborg, Als, Aabenraa, Sonder Vilstrup

31st May 51km 

3rd June Sonder Vilstrup, Denmark to Husum, Germany 131km 2 points

7th June. 53km Sdr Vilstrup, Aabenraa, Sdr Vilstrup

14th June. 51km. Sdr Vilstrup, Orøsund, Hagerslev, Hoptrup, Sdr Vilstrup

15th June. 53km. Home - Aabenraa - home

2nd July 55km. Sdr Vilstrup Christiansfeld Moltrup Sonder Vilstrup.

27th July 54km. Sdr Vistrup, Mastrup. Hammelev, Bramdrup, Haderslev, Sdr Vilstrup

15th August. Denmark 53km*
*
19th August..Denmark..83km

2nd September...Denmark..53km.

13th September. Denmark 67km

16th September. Denmark. 102km.

19th September. Denmark. 62km

7th October. Denmark. 58km*
* 18th October. Denmark 101km

1st November . Evening Ride....Not bad for November..Not at all cold...Denmark. 53km


2nd December...I am a winner....163km :O)

https://www.strava.com/activities/791656626

31 Points*


----------



## SteveF (3 Nov 2016)

*Running total 45 points*

*November
3rd November *- 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid https://www.strava.com/activities/764638971

*October
2nd October* - 59km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Brentwood, Herongate, Orsett on the road bike.. 
*
September (5 Points)
1st September* - 54km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*8th September* - 85km (2 Points) Cranham, Noak Hill, Navestock, Toot Hill, Moreton, Ongar, Brentwood, Orsett on the road bike...
*13th September *- 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, The Hanningfields, Battlesbridge and Leigh-on-Sea on the road bike...
*20th September* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*
August (9 Points)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...
*
July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid
*24th Jan -* 53.2km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Horndon on the hybrid


----------



## Nomadski (3 Nov 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava

*28th* - 64.85 km's (40.3 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Dunham Massey Park, Partington, Urmston, Stretford, Chorlton) 1,453ft - 1 point - Strava

*October
6th*- 146.93 km's (91.3 miles) (Cairnryan, Girvan, Turnberry, The Electric Brae (!), Ayr, Irvine, Lochwinnoch, Glasgow Airport) - 5,606ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug!

*12th* - 129.23km's (80.3 miles) (Newcastle Airport, Consett, Durham, Bishop Auckland, Richmond, Catterick Garrison, Middleham) - 5,568ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug 2!

*15th* - 147.25km's (91.5 miles) (Middleham, Kettlewell, Grassington, Barnoldswick, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester, Wythenshawe, Manchester Airport) - 6,096ft - 3 points - Strava - Final Shameless Charity Plug!

*November
3rd* - 50.85km's (31.6 miles) (Chorlton, Old Trafford, Salford, Prestwich, Moston, Newton Heath, Abbey Hey, Levenshulme, Didsbury, Chorlton) - 1,073ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016
40 Points*


----------



## ShooglyDougie (5 Nov 2016)

ShooglyDougie said:


> Hello all, permission to sneak back in, from my last post I had made it to March, but work got a bit shonky and Mrs S had a few health problems so I didn't post any rides up. Hopefully these will still count (even if they don't it was still great fun and will give it another go next year.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With,

November.

Only one more to go.


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Nov 2016)

November 6th - 56.6 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/767430461
Running total - 61 points


----------



## 13 rider (6 Nov 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 6th 36.2 miles 1 point 
Anstey Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

Total points so far in 2016: 72.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Nov 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.

Running total: *81* points


----------



## Jon George (7 Nov 2016)

*Jan 10th * 50.95 km*1 Point 
Jan 26th* 50.44km *1 Point
Jan 28th* 58.48km *1 Point
Jan 31st* 51.1km *1 Point
Feb 2nd* 52.4km *1 Point
Feb 4th* 59.34km *1 Point
Feb 9th* 64.13km *1 Point
Feb 11th *71.60km *1 Point
Feb 15th* Approx. 64km *1 Point
Feb 25th* 62.09km *1 Point
March 4th *83.5km 2* Points
April 4th *63.96km *1 Point
April 8th *50.1km *1 Point
April 24th* 57.42m *1 Point 
May 2nd *93.25km 2* Points
May 8th* 74.06km *1 Point
May 15th *101.42kms *3 Points
May 29th *71.5km *1 Point
June 1st *64.87km *1 Point
June 6th* 66.96km *1 Point
June 19th* 52.24km *1 Point
June 25th *64.92km *1 Point
June 30th *56.73km *1 Point
July 3rd* 54.24km *1 Point
July 5th *72.8km *1 Point
July 7th *50.97km *1 Point
July 10th* 57.63km *1 Point
July 17th *63.60km *1 Point
July 18th *60.75km *1 Point
July 25th *90.53km *2 Points
July 26th* 85.79km *2 Points
August 5th *104.16km *3 Points
August 12th *98.64km *2 Points
Sept 4th* 52.26 Km *1 Point
Sept 9th *50.12km *1 Point
Sept 13th *50.69km *1 Point
Sept 26th *#1 Standard Route *1 Point
Oct 7th 1 *51.85km *Point
Oct 11th* 55.73km *1 Point
Nov 1st* 53.212km *1 Point*

*Nov 7th*
Ipswich -Claydon - Coddenham - Pettaugh - Debenham* - Framsden - Otley - Tuddenham St Martin - Ipswich
52.2km
*1 Point*
*missed in original post

* Running Total: 50 Points* (and now officially chuffed!)


----------



## gavgav (7 Nov 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th September (69.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Frodesley-Cardington-Wall-Ticklerton-Acton Scott-Alcaston-Eaton-Wall-Gretton-Chatwall-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

17th September (53.3 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont 

1 point

25th September (59.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Little Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Leighton-Cressage-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

9th October (56.8 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

7th November (74.8 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

*Running Total (18 Points)*


----------



## Osprey (7 Nov 2016)

*January.
16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*February.
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.

*March
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point

*April
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

*6th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

Total points so far for 2016 - 25


----------



## wonderloaf (8 Nov 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==
*September 18th: 41.10 miles/66.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/716210955
*October 9th: 35.10 miles/56.5Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/738909982
*October 15th: 31.80 miles/51.2Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/745548454
*November 6th: 38.10 miles/61.3Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/767426603

*Total: 30 points*


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2016)

*2016
January*
1st January 2016
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points
10th January 2016
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.
24th January 2016
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
31st January 2016
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*February*
3rd February 2016
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.
14th February 2016
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*March*
6th March 2016
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
13th March 2016
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.
18th March 2016
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
27th March 2016
36.6 miles. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm,Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and then onto the A580 East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*April*
3rd April 2016
37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
20th April 2016
35.1 miles. Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham Massey, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley, Boothstown, Home.
1 point.
23rd April 2016
72.4 miles. A6 into Manchester Piccadilly station, Sale, Altrincham, Dunham, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Anderton, Winnington, Weaverham. Similar return route as far as Dunham, then Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd cycle path. Manchester to Weaverham was part of the forum ride to Llandudno.
3 points.

*May*
1st May 2016
43.7 miles. Swinton to lead the Salford Cycling Club intro ride to Lymm. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
1 point.
8th May 2016
53 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Patricroft, Barton Stretford. Then, the May Chorlton Wanderers ride to Chelford, via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall. Chelford, Mobberley, Morley Green, Altringham, Airport Tunnels, Wythenshawe, Chorlton , Stretford, Dumplington , Barton, Patricroft, Winton.
2 points.
15th May 2016
60.6 miles. Salford CC ride to The Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Cumberbach, Anderton, Cumberbach, Great Budworth, Arley, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
2 points.
22nd May 2016
71.1 miles. SCC ride to Jodrell Bank. Out via Walkden, Astley, Cucheth, Glazebrook, Warburon Bridge, High legh, Rostherne, Tatton park, Knutsford, Over Peover. Home via A34, Monks Heath, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Heald Green, Wythenshaw, Northenden, Chorlton, Stretford, Dumplington, Patricroft, Winton.
3 points.
30th May 2016
51.6 miles. To Anderton Boat Lift. Out via Winton and onto the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam and Partington, Warburton Bridge, High Legh, Arley Green, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Andterton. Back on similar roads as far as Great Budworth then Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd path to home.
2 points.
*
June*
5th June 2016
45.8 miles. SCC ride to Dunham. Reverse of usual route. Swinton, Patricroft, A57 Cadishead Way to Partington, Warburton Bridge, loops around Broadheath and Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge then , Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
1 point
12th June 2016
52.2 miles. To Chorlton to join the Chorlton Wanderers June ride. Longford park, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton, onto the loopline (Route 55), through Parfield P,ark and down to pick up the start of the new guided busway as far as Tyldesley, then Astley, over Chat Moss, across the ship canal at Irlam locks, Flixton Urmston Stretford and Chorlton. Home via Stretfofd, Trafford, Barton, Winton, through Worsley to add extra loops along the A580 path, Ellenbrook and Roe Green.
2 points.
19th June.
39.9 miles. Salford cycling club ride to Lymm.
1 point.
26th June
37.9 miles. Dunham
1 point.
*


July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton.
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield.
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich.
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton.
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock.
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End.
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives.
*13 Points for July

August *
3rd August. 56 miles. 2 points. Lands End, St Ives, Goldsithney. New greatest elevation of 3454 feet!
10th August. 39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
12th August 40 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Winwick, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
14th August. 35 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm, Swinton, Leigh, Glazebury, Croft, Culcheth, Twiss Green, Lane End, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Leigh. Home on the East Lancs cycle path, Astley, Boothstown, Walkden.
16th August. 84 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
21st August. 47 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Tatton Park.
23rd August. 73 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
*12 points for August.

September*
4th September. 102 miles. 4 points. The Manchester 100. Charity ride in aid of The Christie Hospital. My first Imperial Century. Wythenshaw Park, Knutsford, Northwich, Dellamere, Tattonhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Middlewich, Wilmslow, Wythenshaw Park.
11th September. 67 miles. 3 points. Chorlton Wanderers September ride Tour de Macc. Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Style, Wilmslow, Mottram St.Andrew, then a large hilly loop around Macclesfield - Over Alderley, Gawsworth, Oak Grove, Sutton Lane Ends, Langley, Kerridge, Prestbury and back via similar route.
18th September. 39 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Didsbury, Northenden, Heald Green, Stylal, Heald Green, Northenden, Didsbury, Chorlton, Stretford, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton.
22nd September. 32 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path and loops around Culcheth, Lowton, Winwick and Croft.
*9 points for September.

October*
1st October. 31 miles. 1 point. To Ashton for ride leader training via Eccles, Salford Crescent and Picadilly. Plus an extra loop when I got home and realised that I needed to round up the miles.
2nd October. 38 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Out via Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth. Back via Irlam and Winton.
16th October. 48 miles. 1point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Stretford, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Ashley, High Legh, Warberton, Irlam, Winton.
26th October. 40 miles. 1 point. Winton, Port Salford Greenway, A57 to Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Walton Hall, Hatton, Stretton, Hillcliffe, Latchford, Padgate, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, A580 to home.
30th Ocober. 44 miles. 1 point. SCC social ride to Tatton Park. Monton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, High Legh, Arley Green, Knutsford, Ashley, Altringham, West Timperley, Urmston, Irlam Locks, Cadishead Way, Peel Green, Winton.
31st October. 63 miles. 3 points. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Lowton Common, Lane Head, Burton, Winwick, Padgate, Birchwood, Croft, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs Road, Astley Green, Boothstown, mosley Common, Ellenbrook, Worsley, Bridgewatere Canal, Monton, Roe Green.
*8 points for October.

November*
6th November. 40 miles. 1 point. Salford Cycling Club ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton. Plus some local errands.
10th November. 36 miles. 1 point. Recce for my first lead of a Chorlton Wander. Winton, Port Salford Greenway, A57 Cadishead Way, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, A57 Cadishead Way, Port Salford Greenway, Winton.
13th November. 52 miles. 2 points. First lead for the Chorlton Wanderers. Chorlton, Stretford, Urmston, Irlam Locks, A57 Cadishead Way, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, A57 Cadishead Way, Port Salford Greenway, onto The Bridgewater Canal at Monton until Stretford, Barton Bridge, Winton.
20th November. 39 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
26th November. 45 miles. 1 point. Monton, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, lanes around High legh, Arley, Knutsford, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Cadishead Way, Winton.
27th November. 38 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. Out through Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Glazebrook, Warburton Bridge. Back via the A57.
*
Running Total 82 points.*


----------



## Osprey (12 Nov 2016)

*16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

*6th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Nov. *Valley and Bay
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Blackpill, Mumbles, Blackpill, Maritime quarter, Clyne valley and return. 1 point

Total points so far for 2016 - 26


----------



## Eribiste (13 Nov 2016)

First ride on the bike this November for various reasons.
53.1 klicks for a November qualifying point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/773909596


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Nov 2016)

November 13th - 64 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/774018256
Running total - 62 points


----------



## gavgav (13 Nov 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th September (69.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Frodesley-Cardington-Wall-Ticklerton-Acton Scott-Alcaston-Eaton-Wall-Gretton-Chatwall-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

17th September (53.3 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont 

1 point

25th September (59.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Little Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Leighton-Cressage-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

9th October (56.8 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

7th November (74.8 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

13th November (62.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Royal Hill-Melverley-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Edge-Lea Cross-Arscott-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (19 Points)*


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Nov 2016)

Got the November "edition" in today. 35 miles round the soggy Kentish lanes! Good though!

1 point


----------



## aferris2 (13 Nov 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
18 Aug 2016 55.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/680788726 1 point
23 Aug 2016 67.8 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/686533556 2 points
11 Sep 2016 57.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/708572623 2 points
9 Oct 2016 41.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/739318455 1 point
13 Nov 2016 60.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/774234626 1 point
Total 28 points


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Nov 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016*
*52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point
17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*8th October 2016
50.92 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Weardley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
15th October 2016
53.36 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 2 points
22nd October 2016
61.39 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
29th October 2016
55.04 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*12th November 2016
54.07 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 75 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread*


----------



## Sbudge (13 Nov 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.
13th November, 77.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/774375625) - 1 point, glorious Autumn day, lovely gentle ride.

Running total: *82* points


----------



## wonderloaf (13 Nov 2016)

*an 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==
*September 18th: 41.10 miles/66.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/716210955
*October 9th: 35.10 miles/56.5Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/738909982
*October 15th: 31.80 miles/51.2Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/745548454
*November 6th: 38.10 miles/61.3Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/767426603
*November 13th: 36.90 mile/59.4*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Brimpton, Axmannsford, Hannington, Oakley. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/774541357
*Total: 31 points*


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

November 14th, 67 km (42 miles). Mini-forum ride - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point 

Total points so far in 2016: 73.


----------



## StuartG (15 Nov 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
31st: 55.90 miles Sydenham-Selsdon- Shoreham-Ide Hill-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*August*
4th: 59.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Shere-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
*September*
13th: 55.26 miles Vi(v)a Colonia Tour Köln - Aachen 2 points
*October*
30th: 53.97 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Chessington-Ashtead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham 2 points
*November*
15th: 50.07 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Horne-Merstham-West Wickham-Sydenham 2 points

Total 37 points.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 6th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 13th 60.6 miles 2 points
Anstey,Gaddesby, Nice pies cafe ,And try
Nov 19th 51.7 miles 2 points 
Anstey,Gilmorton ,Anstey


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Nov 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016*
*52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point
17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*8th October 2016
50.92 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Weardley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
15th October 2016
53.36 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 2 points
22nd October 2016
61.39 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
 29th October 2016
55.04 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*12th November 2016
54.07 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

19th November 2016
54.07 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 76 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread*


----------



## john59 (20 Nov 2016)

4th January. 52.6km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/462835340

13th January. 50 km convoluted circuit as some lanes were flooded! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/469423268

18th January. 51 km circuit! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/472995945

27th January. A blustery, 51 km, morning ride! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/479553669

29th January. 51 km circuit today. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/481067239

1st February. 50 km convoluted ride trying to avoid storm Henry winds, which wasn't always successful. I didn't know that your buttocks could clench a bicycle seat! 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/483431508

3rd February. 51 km ride, before work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/484895457

10th February. 54 km ride after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692

12th February. 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491670595

14th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132

16th February. 54 km circuit in cold winds, with some ice in places. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/494736580

20th February. Usual 54 km circuit, in wet conditions. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/497674341

24th February. 53 km circuit, after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/501124589

26th February. 71 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/502665393

1st March. 54 km circuit. A breezy, 20 mph wind but the air temp was 11c!  1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/506036370

5th March. 53.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/509028744

12th March. 54 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

14th March. 54 km circuit, morning ride. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

16th March. 70.9 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/518427773

19th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/520878800

29th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/529724574

30th March. 53 km circuit. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/530598188

6th April. 53 km circuit, very windy. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/537335890

8th April, 94 km circuit. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/539110586

9th April, 54 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/539920724

11 April, 53 km circuit. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/segments/13075445373

13 April, 71 km circuit, before work. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016

16th April, 53 km circuit, a cold ride. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/546777714

20th April, 71 km circuit after work. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/551180651

21st April, 80.9 km circuit with Bob. 2 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/552185259

23rd April, 54 km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/554020833

26th April, 54 km windy reverse circuit, 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/557160758

27th April, 53.9 km circuit with hailstones thrown in! 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/558119635

2nd May, 53.9 km circuit after the rain had gone off.
https://www.strava.com/activities/563069688

7th May, 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/568169782

9th May, 83 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/570418904

14th May, 58 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Saughall, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/575555784

15th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/576566584

18th May, 53 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/579965459

20th May, 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Brimstage, Storeton, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/582030038

25th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/587402543

28th May, 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/590517854

30th May. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Neston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/592826297

1st June. 54 km reverse circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/594937292

3rd June. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Blacon, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/597018863

5th June. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599046058

8th June. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/602502154

11th June. 54 km circuit. A ride of two halfs, dry and wet. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/605680466

16th June. 54 km circuit. Back on the T2 with mudguards, until the summer returns! Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/610818938

26th June. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/621053651

30th June. 69 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Micle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/625477854

3rd July. 55 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/act.ivities/628482262

4th July. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough , Neston, Deeside, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/629577382

6th July. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Mickle Trafford, Deeside, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/631821429

16th July. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/642512526


18th July.136 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough. Willaston, Capenhurst, Wervin, Mickle Trafford, Bridge Trafford, Mouldsworth, Delamere, Norley, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Delamere Station Cafe, Mickle Trafford, Deeside Industrial Estate, Burton, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990

20th July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469

23rd July. 54 km circuit before work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/650390933

27th July. 54 km circuit after work. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/655171389

1st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/660713025

6th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/666293894

15th August. Usual 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/676717191

17th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/679072409

24th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/687252783

26th August. 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/689493725

29th August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/692977412

31st August. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/695367156

5th September. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/701270537

7th September. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/703472059

21st September. 76 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Mickle Trafford, Chester, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/719762192

23rd September. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/721987015

25th September. 56 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/724075397

30th September. 53.8 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/729679377

3rd October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/732948022

7th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/737023805

9th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/739175844

11th October. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/741231535

17th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/747490673

19th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/749434713

21st October. 71 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Hawarden bridge, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/751310737

26th October. 70 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside industrial estate, Chester, Greenway, Capenhurst, Willaston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/756342516

29th October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/759164611

31st October. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/761568204

2nd November. 72 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Chester, Clatterbridge, Willaston, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/763564484

7th November. 54 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Deeside Industrial Park, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/768619397

11th November. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/772160045

16th November. 54 km reverse circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/776991064

Total, *93 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Nov 2016)

November 20th - 55.4 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/780727634
Running total - 63 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 6th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 13th 60.6 miles 2 points
Anstey,Gaddesby, Nice pies cafe ,And try
Nov 19th 51.7 miles 2 points 
Anstey,Gilmorton ,Anstey
Nov 20th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn ,Anstey


----------



## Sbudge (20 Nov 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.
13th November, 77.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/774375625) - 1 point, glorious Autumn day, lovely gentle ride.
19th November, 110.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/779838830) - 3 points, Winter is here it seems.

Running total: *85* points


----------



## tallliman (20 Nov 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
31st July: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/659385403

4th August: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/663928551
22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071
23rd August: 53 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/686167428
25th August: 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/688516357
26th August: 46 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/689985988
27th August: 51 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/690999378
28th August: 39.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/692317776
29th August: 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/693258357
30th August: 35.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/694413882

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096
11th October; 31.1 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/741131492
15th October; 40.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/745190391
22nd October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/752363059
30th October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/760608472

2nd November; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/763838469
6th November: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/767401966
19th November: 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/779775160

Total: 128 points


----------



## StuartG (22 Nov 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
31st: 55.90 miles Sydenham-Selsdon- Shoreham-Ide Hill-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*August*
4th: 59.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Shere-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
*September*
13th: 55.26 miles Vi(v)a Colonia Tour Köln - Aachen 2 points
*October*
30th: 53.97 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Chessington-Ashtead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham 2 points
*November*
15th: 50.07 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Horne-Merstham-West Wickham-Sydenham 2 points
22nd: 66.17 kms Sydenham-Purley-Addington-Downe-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham by Brompton 1 point

Total 38 points.


----------



## Jon George (25 Nov 2016)

*Nov 25th*
Ipswich - Rushmere St Andrew - Westerfield - Ipswich - Claydon - Barham - Coddenham - Barham - Hemingstone - Henley - Westerfield - Rushmere St Andrew - Kesgrave - Foxhall - Ipswich.
54.03km.
A tad gusty, but sunny.
*1 Point

Running Total: 51 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 6th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 13th 60.6 miles 2 points
Anstey,Gaddesby, Nice pies cafe ,And try
Nov 19th 51.7 miles 2 points 
Anstey,Gilmorton ,Anstey
Nov 20th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 26th 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold , Anstey


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Nov 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
50 points logged.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.
October 23rd -50.6 miles. Tried to hold 19 mph, but wind got the better of me. https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722 2 points.
October 30th - 47 miles. Cracking morning out. https://www.strava.com/activities/760179384 1 point
November 13th - 42.4 miles. Winter bike woes. https://www.strava.com/activities/773977745 1 point
November 19th - 31.8 miles. Crispy. https://www.strava.com/activities/779475343 1 point
November 20th - 40 miles. Two in two days. https://www.strava.com/activities/780504086


----------



## Osprey (27 Nov 2016)

*16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

*6th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Nov. *Valley and Bay
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Blackpill, Mumbles, Blackpill, Maritime quarter, Clyne valley and return. 1 point
*26th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point



Total points so far for 2016 - 27


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Nov 2016)

November 27th - 50.1 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/786984035
Running total - 64 points


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 6th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 13th 60.6 miles 2 points
Anstey,Gaddesby, Nice pies cafe ,Anstey
Nov 19th 51.7 miles 2 points 
Anstey,Gilmorton ,Anstey
Nov 20th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 26th 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold , Anstey
Nov 27th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Ratcliffe Culley ,Anstey


----------



## Eribiste (27 Nov 2016)

My days, another 50 klicks in November!

https://www.strava.com/activities/787008889


----------



## steverob (27 Nov 2016)

A puncture filled November - and I haven't listed the rides where I got punctures that didn't reach 50km either (like yesterday's). Really struggling for motivation too, but thinking that I only need to do one more ride to complete, might just keep me going. Previous months are here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...a-month-challenge.193107/post-4534682.

*6th November - 33.55 miles* (solo) - home, Weston Turville, Wendover, Dunsmore, Longdown Hill, Owlswick, Dinton, Eythrope Park, Berryfields, home - 1 point
*13th November - 51.47 miles* (solo) - home, Aston Clinton, <puncture>, Ivinghoe, Bison Hill, Dunstable Downs, Houghton Regis, Fancott, Tebworth, Toddington, Milton Bryan, Hockliffe, Stanbridge, Leighton Buzzard, Wingrave, home - 2 points
*19th November - 69.82 miles* (solo) - home, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Fencott, Panshill, <puncture>, Worminghall, Waterstock, Milton Common, Thame, Haddenham, Stone, home - 3 points

*Total so far: 74 points*


----------



## Sbudge (27 Nov 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.
13th November, 77.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/774375625) - 1 point, glorious Autumn day, lovely gentle ride.
19th November, 110.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/779838830) - 3 points, Winter is here it seems.
26th November, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/786002096) - 1 point, Short and lumpy.

Running total: *86* points


----------



## Nomadski (27 Nov 2016)

*January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava

*28th* - 64.85 km's (40.3 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Dunham Massey Park, Partington, Urmston, Stretford, Chorlton) 1,453ft - 1 point - Strava

*October
6th*- 146.93 km's (91.3 miles) (Cairnryan, Girvan, Turnberry, The Electric Brae (!), Ayr, Irvine, Lochwinnoch, Glasgow Airport) - 5,606ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug!

*12th* - 129.23 km's (80.3 miles) (Newcastle Airport, Consett, Durham, Bishop Auckland, Richmond, Catterick Garrison, Middleham) - 5,568ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug 2!

*15th* - 147.25 km's (91.5 miles) (Middleham, Kettlewell, Grassington, Barnoldswick, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester, Wythenshawe, Manchester Airport) - 6,096ft - 3 points - Strava - Final Shameless Charity Plug!

*November
3rd* - 50.85 km's (31.6 miles) (Chorlton, Old Trafford, Salford, Prestwich, Moston, Newton Heath, Abbey Hey, Levenshulme, Didsbury, Chorlton) - 1,073ft - 1 point - Strava

*27th* - 55.04 km's (34.2 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,017ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016
41 Points*


----------



## Effyb4 (28 Nov 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351
3rd July 2016 103 km https://www.strava.com/activities/628978324
30th July 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/658444587
7th August 2016 62 km https://www.strava.com/activities/667572097
24th September 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/723397375
23rd October 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/753432528
27th November 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/787069077

Total: 22 points


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Nov 2016)

Despite my Flemish heritage I do not share the legendary toughness of the Flandrian cyclist, I don't like rain or strong winds and never ride when there's frost on the fields.

So during a month of variable weather I've completed fewer rides than usual. Nevertheless, there have been enough calm, sunny days to get some 50kms in. The rides are routine, so I will not comment on them.

3/11 - https://www.strava.com/activities/764538589. 52.6km
12/11 - https://www.strava.com/activities/773312338. 52.9km
19/11 - https://www.strava.com/activities/779833158. 51.7km
24/11 - https://www.strava.com/activities/784175960. 51.1km
28/11 - https://www.strava.com/activities/787892145. 52.6km

Year to date total = 98 points.


----------



## wonderloaf (30 Nov 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==
*September 18th: 41.10 miles/66.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/716210955
*October 9th: 35.10 miles/56.5Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/738909982
*October 15th: 31.80 miles/51.2Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/745548454
*November 6th: 38.10 miles/61.3Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/767426603
*November 13th: 36.90 mile/59.4*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Brimpton, Axmannsford, Hannington, Oakley. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/774541357
*November 27th: 35.3 miles/56.8Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/787407577

*Total: 32 points*


----------



## fatjel (30 Nov 2016)

1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt

6th Feb --- 80.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/487283201 --- 2 pts
11th Feb --- 103.9 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394 --- 3 pts
28th Feb --- 52.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/504254917 -- 1 pt
29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399 --- 2 pts

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169 --- 1 pt
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978 --- 1 pt

2nd April --- 51.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/533416093 --- 1 pt
8th April --- 50.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/539261818 --- 1 pt
23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390 --- 1 pt

15th May --- 52.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/576603692 --- 1 pt
18th May --- 52.3 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/579801760 --- 1 pt
20th May --- 54.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/581859641 --- 1 pt
21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238 --- 3 pts
28th May --- 208.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/590942515 --- 4 pts

4th June --- 212.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/598457168 - 4 pts
21st June --- 50.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/615807482 1pt
22nd June-- 51.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/616927246 1pt
24th June --- 55.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/619087877 pt
28th June --- 211.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/621697532 4 pts


July 4th ---50.3 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/629456378 1pt
July 7th ---- 50.1km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/632828129 1pt
July 9th-- 69.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/635071605 1 pt
July 15th ---52.6 km -- https://www.strava.com/activities/641432685 1 pt
16th July -- 209.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/643001667 4 pts
28th July --- 331.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/656889487 4 pts

August 4th ---- 209.4 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/664521099 4pts
August 13th --- 74.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/674372500 1 pt
August 21st --- 203.6 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/684221664 4pts

September 3rd --- 209.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/699400281 4 pts

October 9th --- 50.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/739514323 1 pt
October 15th --- 75.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/745303302 1 pt
October 22nd --- 59 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/752739133 1 pt
October 29th --- 209.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/759606976 4 pts
October 30th --- 53.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/760457622 1 pt 

November 5th --- 57.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/766866495 1pt
November 26th --- 102.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/786005128 2 pts

78pts


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

November 14th, 67 km (42 miles). Mini-forum ride - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

November 30th, 52 km (33 miles): (Testing new home-built singlespeed bike - see my recent 'What have you fettled today' posts.) Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights on fringes of Burnley, then U-turn and back through Tod towards Hebden Bridge, turned up Woodhouse Rd and got up most of it but had to walk 2 steep sections before Lumbutts Rd, descended to Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, U-turn and back to Tod, a couple of km short so nipped into Centre Vale park and did them there (note to self: avoid park when adjacent school has just finished for the day - hundreds of teenagers staggering about in the way!) The extra kms were not needed because as soon as I got home my new electric heater packed up so I rode back to the shops to exchange it for a new one!

Total points so far in 2016: 74


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2016)

19th Oct - 50 miles. Dunham Massey Park, Tatton Park, Jodrell Bank, Great Budworth.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank
21st Oct - 51 miles. Arley Hall - Plumley - Goostrey - Swettenham Meadows Nature Reserve.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
24th Oct - 57 Miles. Dunham Massey, Mobberley, Swettenham, Goostrey, Pickmere, Arley. *2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/os...-Mobberley-Swettenham-Goostrey-Pickmere-Arley
26th Oct - 45 Miles. Hatton, Northwich, Tatton, Dunham. *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/902311/Hatton-Northwich-Tatton-Dunham
29th Oct - 40 Miles. Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Peover, Comberbach, Arley *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/906902/40mile-Cheshire-Loop
31st Oct 63 Miles. Dunham Massey - Mobberley - CatchPenny Pool - Gawsworth - Goostrey - Plumley - Arley *3 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901270/Dunham-Massey-CatchPenny-Pool-Gawsworth
*Oct 11 Points*

2nd Nov - 40 miles-Arley-Plumley-Davenham-Weaverham-Little Leigh. *1 Point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk...Arley-Plumley-Davenham-Weaverham-Little-Leigh
4th Nov - 31 miles Flittogate Lane and Back. *1 Point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/917044/50km-Flittogate-lane-and-back
7th Nov - 36 miles Dunham-Mobberley- knutsford.* 1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/921022/DunhamMobberleyKnutsford
9th Nov - 35 miles Lymm-Hoo Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury-Appleton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/922990/Lymm-Hoo-Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury
11th Nov - 51 miles Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham and back. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
14th Nov - 50 miles Jodrell Bank. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank
16th Nov - 38 miles Dutton Locks. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back
19th Nov - 33 miles Ride Around Great Budworth. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/933902/Ride-Around-Great-Budworth
*Nov 10 Points*

1st Dec - 35 miles Lymm-Hoo Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury-Appleton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/922990/Lymm-Hoo-Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury
14th Dec - 40 miles Dutton Locks and Back.* 1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back
16th Dec - 32 miles Arley - Tatton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/889505/50km-Arley-Tatton-Home
19th Dec - 50 miles Jodrell Bank. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk...Dunham-Massey-Mobberley-Jodrell-Bank-Goostrey
22nd Dec - 36 miles Preston Brook - Budworth -Tatton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/963859/Preston-Brook-Budworth-Tatton
*Dec 6 Point*

*27 Total Points*


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Dec 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.
October 23rd -50.6 miles. Tried to hold 19 mph, but wind got the better of me. https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722 2 points.
October 30th - 47 miles. Cracking morning out. https://www.strava.com/activities/760179384 1 point
November 13th - 42.4 miles. Winter bike woes. https://www.strava.com/activities/773977745 1 point
November 19th - 31.8 miles. Crispy. https://www.strava.com/activities/779475343 1 point
November 20th - 40 miles. Two in two days. https://www.strava.com/activities/780504086 1 point
November 27th - 43.3 miles. Good outing for the Fixed. https://www.strava.com/activities/786766315 1 point
71 points to date.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Dec 2016)

1st December - https://www.strava.com/activities/790511939. 53.1km.

Out via Dunham Park, then checking progress of the M56 - M6 link road at Rostherne, Bucklow Hill and Tabley. Return via Tatton Park.

Year to date total = 99 points.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2016)

*14th January 2016*
Home-Lyne-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Egham-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 31.4 miles (50.5km). Riding Time 2:24:38, Average Speed 13.1mph, Elevation Gain 709ft, Maximum Speed 24.8mph. Boardman CX. 1 point.

*7th February 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Chertsey-Weybridge-Walton-Hampton-Lower Sunbury-Shepperton-Chertsey-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.7 miles (51km). Riding Time 2:33:55, Average Speed 12.4mph, Elevation Gain 617ft, Maximum Speed 21.3mph. Trek 1.2. 1 point.

*4th March 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:23:34, Average Speed 13.7mph, Elevation Gain 1138ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*14th April 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-WindleshamLightwater-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 33.9 miles (54.6km). Riding Time 2:10:35, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1093ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*8th May 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lost-More Lost-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 32.8 miles (52.8km). Riding Time 2:01:18, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 988ft, Maximum Speed 28.0mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th May 2016*
Bristol-Bath-Two Tunnels Greenway-Avon Canal-Bath-Bristol. 50.8 miles (81.8km). Riding Time 4:17:44, Average Speed 11.8mph, Elevation Gain 1102ft, Maximum Speed 21.5mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*8th June 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 35.3 miles (56.8km). Riding Time 2:16:05, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1063ft, Maximum Speed 28.2mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Lyne-Stonehills-Chobham-Lightwater-Windlesham-Sunninghill-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Englefield Green-Virginia Water-Home. 37.7 miles (57.5km). Riding Time 2:25:42, Average Speed 14.7mph, Elevation Gain 1158ft, Maximum Speed 28.4mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.

*2nd August 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Englefield Green-Windsor Great Park-Cheapside-Ascot-Sunninghill-Windlesham-Chobham-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 34.7 miles (55.8km). Riding Time 2:25:02, Average Speed 14.4mph, Elevation Gain 1007ft, Maximum Speed 27.1mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


*8th September 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Windsor Great Park-Windsor-Eton-Datchet-Wraysbury-Staines-Laleham-Staines-Egham-Home. 31.8 miles (51.2km). Riding Time 2:25:25, Average Speed 13.2mph, Elevation Gain 505ft, Maximum Speed 24.6mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.


*7th October 2016*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-Chobham-Knaphill-St Johns-Mayford-Burpham-Newlands Corner-Ripley-Pyrford-Byfleet-Chobham-Stonehill-Lyne-Thorpe-Home. 44.5 miles (71.6km). Riding Time 2:51:55, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 1453ft, Maximum Speed 39.6mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


*2nd November 2016*
Home-Stroud-Virginia Water-Chobham-Halebourne-Lightwater-South Ascot-Sunninghill-Windsor Great Park-Sunningdale-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 32.7 miles (52.6km). Riding Time 2:05:15, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 1181ft, Maximum Speed 28.6mph. Planet X RT-58. 1 point.


*2nd December 2016*
Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Halebourne-Lightwater-South Ascot-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 37.3 miles (60km). Riding Time 2:20:45, Average Speed 15.9mph, Elevation Gain 1250ft, Maximum Speed 27.7mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## gavgav (3 Dec 2016)

10th January (57.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Charlton-Wrekin Course-Little Wenlock-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harnage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd January (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Kenley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

14th February (52.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 Point

28th February (59.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Litle Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Cressage-Cound-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

25th March (53.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Halfway House-Westbury-Adderley-Lea-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th April (65.0 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Little Stretton-Cardington-Plaish-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

23rd April (53.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Roden-Rodington-Longdon on Tern-Isombridge-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

6th May (53.8 km)
Coniston-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Lakeside-Graythwaite-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-Coniston

1 point

31st May (65.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Plaish-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

18th June (72.6 km)
Shrewsbury-Hook A Gate-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Edge-Asterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Knockin Heath-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford-Bicton-Shrewsbury

1 point

22nd July (52.3 km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Cross Lanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Wilcott-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

30th July (57.8 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longdon on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

29th August (67.1 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Coundmoor-Cressage-Eyton on Severn-Wroxeter-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th September (69.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Cantlop-Pitchford-Acton Burnell-Frodesley-Cardington-Wall-Ticklerton-Acton Scott-Alcaston-Eaton-Wall-Gretton-Chatwall-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

1 point

17th September (53.3 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont 

1 point

25th September (59.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Wroxeter-Little Wenlock-Coalbrookdale-Ironbridge-Buildwas-Leighton-Cressage-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point 

9th October (56.8 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point

7th November (74.8 km)
Talybont-Barmouth-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Talybont

1 point 

3rd December (51.5 km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

*Running Total (19 Points)*


----------



## aferris2 (3 Dec 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
18 Aug 2016 55.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/680788726 1 point
23 Aug 2016 67.8 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/686533556 2 points
11 Sep 2016 57.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/708572623 2 points
9 Oct 2016 41.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/739318455 1 point
13 Nov 2016 60.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/774234626 1 point
3 Dec 2016 60.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/792216183 1 point
Total 29 points


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2016)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
31st July: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/659385403

4th August: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/663928551
22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071
23rd August: 53 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/686167428
25th August: 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/688516357
26th August: 46 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/689985988
27th August: 51 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/690999378
28th August: 39.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/692317776
29th August: 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/693258357
30th August: 35.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/694413882

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096
11th October; 31.1 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/741131492
15th October; 40.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/745190391
22nd October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/752363059
30th October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/760608472

2nd November; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/763838469
6th November: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/767401966
19th November: 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/779775160
27th November:101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/787314097

3rd December: 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/792257349

Total: 135 points


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

November 14th, 67 km (42 miles). Mini-forum ride - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

November 30th, 52 km (33 miles): (Testing new home-built singlespeed bike - see my recent 'What have you fettled today' posts.) Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights on fringes of Burnley, then U-turn and back through Tod towards Hebden Bridge, turned up Woodhouse Rd and got up most of it but had to walk 2 steep sections before Lumbutts Rd, descended to Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, U-turn and back to Tod, a couple of km short so nipped into Centre Vale park and did them there (note to self: avoid park when adjacent school has just finished for the day - hundreds of teenagers staggering about in the way!) The extra kms were not needed because as soon as I got home my new electric heater packed up so I rode back to the shops to exchange it for a new one!

December 3rd, 53 km (33 miles): (Singlespeed bike again.) Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake cafe, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, 3/4 of way to Hebden Bridge on A646 a second time to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod.

Total points so far in 2016: 75.


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Dec 2016)

Job done . 12 random qualifying rides

Jan 1st - 53.8 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/460566752

Feb 12th - 50.4km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/491713146

March 11th - 100.6 km - 3 points
http://www.strava.com/activities/514065027

April 3rd - 50.8km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/534441036

May 2nd - 50.9 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/563306850

June 5th - 65.7 km - 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/599156718

July 17th - 100.1 km - 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/644118782

August 7th - 61.8 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/667518894

September 8th - 50.3 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/704880702

October 2nd - 50.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/732028591

November 27th - 50.1 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/786984035

December 4th - 53.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/793121936
Running total - 65 points


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 6th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 13th 60.6 miles 2 points
Anstey,Gaddesby, Nice pies cafe ,Anstey
Nov 19th 51.7 miles 2 points 
Anstey,Gilmorton ,Anstey
Nov 20th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 26th 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold , Anstey
Nov 27th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Ratcliffe Culley ,Anstey
Dec 4th 31.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale ,Anstey


----------



## Sbudge (4 Dec 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.
13th November, 77.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/774375625) - 1 point, glorious Autumn day, lovely gentle ride.
19th November, 110.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/779838830) - 3 points, Winter is here it seems.
26th November, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/786002096) - 1 point, Short and lumpy.
4th December, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/793443622) - 3 points, Birthday ride, half century challenged completed on my 50th.

Running total: *89* points


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Dec 2016)

*1st Jan 2016*
*50.41 miles - Wetherby, Spofforth, Knaresborough, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and then home. 2 points*
*3rd Jan 2016*
*51.99 km - Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Thorp Arch, Walton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and home 1 point*
*9th Jan 2016*
*55.55 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Tadcaster, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and home 1 point*
*23rd Jan 2016*
*51.71 miles - Barwick, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Naburn, York, Tadcaster, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home 2 points*
*30th Jan 2016*
*54.4 km - Barwick, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick and on to home 1 Point*

*6th Feb 2016*
*58.33 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*13th Feb 2016*
*55.55 km Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 1 point*
*20th Feb 2016*
*52.96km Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home 1 point*
*27th Feb 2016*
*51.8 miles - Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Cawood, Escrick, Bishopthorpe, Askham Richard,Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home 2 points*

*5th March 2016*
*51.87 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth andon to home 1 point*
*12th March 2016*
*62.25 miles (100.1 km) Barwick-in-Elmet, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Riccall,Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, and onto home. 3 points*
*19th March 2016 (on the hybrid, for a change)*
*52.35 km - Cross Gates, Garforth, Barwick, Lotherton Hall (café stop), Saxton, Stutton, Toulston, Aberford, Garforth, Manston and on to home. 1 point*
*25th March 2016 (back on the road bike)*
*56.005 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and on to home. 1 point*
*27th March 2016*
*52.51 km - Thorner, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd April 2016*
*50.22 miles (Wiggle Vale Vélo short route) York, Sand Hutton, Stamford Bridge, Pocklington, Millington, Leavening, Eddlethorpe, Bossall, Holtby, York - 2 points*
*9th April 2016*
*51.86 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley,Shadwell and on to home - 1 point*
*16th April 2016*
*50.71 km - Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd April 2016*
*53.63 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfdale, Farnley, Newall, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*

*1st May 2016*
*60.06 km - Scholes (the long way round), Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*6th May 2016*
*65.5 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*7th May 2016*
*63.18 miles (101.678 km) - As above to Ryther, then Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*8th May 2016*
*51.53 km - Shadwell, Wike, East Keswick, Collingham, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and then the long way round to home - 1 point*
*14th May 2016 *
*58.12 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*15th May 2016*
*56.48 km - Thorner, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - 1 point*
*27th May 2016*
*57.77 km - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*28th May*
*63.05 miles (101.47 km) Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner, Shadwell, Scholes and on to home -3 points*
*29th May 2016*
*53.35 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Collingham, Wetherby, Spofforth, North Deighton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*30th May 2016*
*54.76 km - Shadwell, Alwoodley Gates, Eccup, Weardley, Netherby, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*

*4th June 2016*
*62.52 miles (100.61 km) - Shadwell, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Scholes and on to home - 3 points*
*5th June 2016*
*56.73 km - Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*11th June 2016*
*54.13 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes, Cross gates and on to home - 1 point*
*12th June 2016*
*61.42 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*18th June 2016*
*69.75 km - Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - 1 point*
*19th June 2016 *
*62.76 km - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Garforth, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*22nd June 2016*
*50.69 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*
*23rd June 2016*
*51.27 km - Thorner, East Rigton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Clifford, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round and on to home - 1 point*

*2nd July 2016*
*55.18 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Towton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point*
*3rd July 2016*
*51.93 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Arthington, Pool in Wharefdale, Farnley, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*9th July 2016*
*53.66 miles *- Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Riccall, Naburn, Askham Bar, Askham Richard, Wighill, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points*
*16th July 2016*
*70.23 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Nearby, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*
*
1st August 2016
50.79 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Towton, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
6th August 2016
51.98 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
13th August 2016
71.03 km *- Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Lindley, Leathley, Castley, Weeton, Dunkeswick, Kearby Cliff, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
20th August 2016
80.89 miles (130.8km) (Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Standard Route) *- Thirsk, Yafforth, Great Langton, Leeming Bar, Carthorpe, Cowling, Newton-le-Willows (N Yorks), Leyburn, Whipperdale Bank (up), Sissy Bank (down), Wensley, Leyburn, Middleham, Jervaulx, Masham, Nosterfield, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale and back to Thirsk -* 3 points*
*27th August 2016
51.12 km *- Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, Seacroft, Killingbeck, Crossgates, Manston and on to home -* 1 point*
*29th August 2016
51.67 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, Bramhope, Otley, Farnley, Leathley, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Arthington, Alwoodley, Slaid Hill, Shadwell and on to home -* 1 point*
*
3rd September 2016*
*52.52 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 2 points
10th September 2016
72.42 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby, Thorner and on to home - *1 point
11th September 2016 
51.33 km *- Shadwell, Wike, Bardsey, Rigton Bank, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point
17th September 2016
55.37 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home -* 1 point
24th September 2016
128.5 km (79.86 miles) *- Cross Gates, Barwick, Aberford, Towton, Cawood, Stillingfleet, Escrick, Elvington, Stamford Bridge, Buttercrambe, Eddlethorpe, Norton, Malton, Yedingham, East Ayton and finally Scarborough -* 3 points* (and the train home!)

*8th October 2016
50.92 km *- Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Weardley, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley, Shadwell and on to home - *1 point
15th October 2016
53.36 miles *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Cawood, Kelfield, Riccall, Askham Bar, Askham Bryan, Healaugh, Wighill, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home *- 2 points
22nd October 2016
61.39 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Stutton, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point
 29th October 2016
55.04 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*12th November 2016
54.07 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point
19th November 2016
54.07 km *- Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*4th December 2016
54.07 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*Running total: 77 points  *

*Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread*


----------



## wonderloaf (4 Dec 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==
*September 18th: 41.10 miles/66.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/716210955
*October 9th: 35.10 miles/56.5Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/738909982
*October 15th: 31.80 miles/51.2Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/745548454
*November 6th: 38.10 miles/61.3Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/767426603
*November 13th: 36.90 mile/59.4*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Brimpton, Axmannsford, Hannington, Oakley. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/774541357
*November 27th: 35.3 miles/56.8Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/787407577
*December 4th: 32.9 miles/52.9Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Baughurst, Ramsdell, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/793692943

*Total: 33 points*


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Dec 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.
October 23rd -50.6 miles. Tried to hold 19 mph, but wind got the better of me. https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722 2 points.
October 30th - 47 miles. Cracking morning out. https://www.strava.com/activities/760179384 1 point
November 13th - 42.4 miles. Winter bike woes. https://www.strava.com/activities/773977745 1 point
November 19th - 31.8 miles. Crispy. https://www.strava.com/activities/779475343 1 point
November 20th - 40 miles. Two in two days. https://www.strava.com/activities/780504086 1 point
November 27th - 43.3 miles. Good outing for the Fixed. https://www.strava.com/activities/786766315 1 point
December 4th - 32.8 miles. Social pootle at -2 degrees. https://www.strava.com/activities/793037773 1 point
72 points to date.


----------



## kapelmuur (6 Dec 2016)

I thought I'd log this ride as it gives me my 100th point of the year.

6/12 https://www.strava.com/activities/794994985. 52.3km


----------



## SteveF (8 Dec 2016)

*Running total 46 points*

*December
8th December* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Ockendon on the hybrid.. https://www.strava.com/activities/796861203*

November
3rd November *- 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid 

*October
2nd October* - 59km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Brentwood, Herongate, Orsett on the road bike.. 
*
September (5 Points)
1st September* - 54km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*8th September* - 85km (2 Points) Cranham, Noak Hill, Navestock, Toot Hill, Moreton, Ongar, Brentwood, Orsett on the road bike...
*13th September *- 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, The Hanningfields, Battlesbridge and Leigh-on-Sea on the road bike...
*20th September* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Belhus on the hybrid....
*
August (9 Points)
1st August* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Orsett on the hybrid...
*6th August* - 51km (1 Point) Thames Meander.... Garmin had a moment so I had to save it as two segments: https://www.strava.com/activities/666898895 & https://www.strava.com/activities/666898943
*8th August* - 61km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Herongate, Horndon-on-the-Hill, Orsett on the road bike
*13th August - *50 miles (2 Points) Thetford, Swaffham, Hunstanton... https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862
*14th August *- 68km (1 Point) Hunstanton, Wells-by-the-Sea, Sherringham...https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
*23rd August* - 52km (1 Point) East Tilbury, Stanford-le-Hope, Langdon Hills, Herongate, Bulphan on the road bike....
*30th August - *84km (2 Points) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Warley, Billericay, East Tilbury on the road bike...
*
July (5 Points)
3rd July - *52km (1 point) Rainham Marshes, Upminster, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill, Orsett on the hybrid...
*16th July* - 63km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Battlesbridge, Rochford, Southend, Leigh on Sea....
*23rd July *- 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch on the road bike....
*26th July* - 53km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Chadwell Heath, Hornchurch, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th July - *52km (1 Point) Orsett, Bulphan, Herongate, Great Burstead, East Tilbury....

*June (4 points)
5th June* - 56km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett on the road bike...
*7th June* - 50km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike...
*11th June* - 83.5km (2 Points) London and back on the road bike...

*May (4 Points)
1st May - *57km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills on the new road bike..
*22nd May* - 69km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Mountnessing, Doddinghurst, South Weald, Orsett on the road bike....
*28th May* - 79km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, West Hanningfield, Orsett on the road bike...
*29th May* - 52km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes, Bulphan, Orsett on the road bike

*April (6 Points)
1st April -* 73km (1 Point - I know, another 7k or so and it would have been 50m) - Gravesend, Cliffe, Stoke (no not the midlands one), Strood on the hybrid...
*3rd April -* 57km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Langdon Hills - a couple of extra hills on this one...
*10th April -* 54km (1 Point) - Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath, Orsett...
*22nd April - *103km (3 Points) - FNRttC - Whitstable

*March (5 Points)
12th March - *61km (1 Point) Bulphan, Billericay, Ramsden Heath on the hybrid
*19th March - *56km (1Point) Rainham, Olympic Park, then a couple of pubs!!....
*24th March - *104km (3 Points) FNRttC on my hybrid...
*27th March - *53km (1 Point) Rainham, Romford, Upminster ....

*February (2 Points)
7th Feb - *58km (1 Point) Rainham, Dagenham, Romford, Bulphan on the hybrid
*15th Feb* - 56.5km (1 Point) Waterhouses, Ellastone, Ashbourne, Hartington, Wetton Mill on the hybrid

*January (3 points):
2nd Jan - *51.3km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan loop on my hybrid (Spec Crosstrail)
*16th Jan -* 50.5km (1 Point) Rainham Marshes/Bulphan on the hybrid


----------



## StuartG (8 Dec 2016)

*January*
10th: 50.24 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Pixham-Leigh-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham. 2 points
24th: 50.22 miles Sydenham-Caterham-Nutfield-Redhill Aerodrome-Tandridge-Purley-Sydenham. 2 points
*February*
23rd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
28th: 54.91 miles Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Toys Hill-Chartwell-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
*March*
3rd: 56.15 miles Sydenham-Purley-Epsom-East Moseley-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
22nd: 50.16 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
29th: 63.00 kms Sydenham-Warlingham-Westerham and back by Brompton. 1 point
31st: 51.22 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate- Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*April*
5th: 54.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Painshill Park-Banstead-Sydenham. 2 points
10th: 57.65 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Chiddingstone-Godstone-Sydenham. 2 points
12th: 54.52 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Shoreham-Botley-Sydenham by Brompton. 2 points
*May*
8th: 60.15 miles Sydenham-Reigate-Newdigate-Charleswood-Horne-Tilburstow Hill-Sydenham. 2 points
*June*
9th: 52.20 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*July*
26th: 51.14 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Lullingstone-Shoreham-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
31st: 55.90 miles Sydenham-Selsdon- Shoreham-Ide Hill-Warlingham-Sydenham. 2 points
*August*
4th: 59.96 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Shere-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham. 2 points
*September*
13th: 55.26 miles Vi(v)a Colonia Tour Köln - Aachen 2 points
*October*
30th: 53.97 miles Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Chessington-Ashtead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham 2 points
*November*
15th: 50.07 miles Sydenham-Warlingham-Horne-Merstham-West Wickham-Sydenham 2 points
22nd: 66.17 kms Sydenham-Purley-Addington-Downe-Biggin Hill-Botley Hill-Sydenham by Brompton 1 point
*December*
8th: 50.17 miles Sydenham-Woodmansterne-Ashtead-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham 2 points

Total 40 points.


----------



## HertzvanRental (11 Dec 2016)

I have today completed the "Sarre Loop", 35 miles.
This gives me 1 point and a total for the year of 42!!
Challenge completed, yippee!!


----------



## steverob (11 Dec 2016)

Just posting this so I can say I completed the challenge! Rest of my December rides will follow at the end of the month as usual.

*11th December - 31.1 miles* (solo) - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Longwick, Haddenham, Chearsley, Upper Winchendon, Eythrope, long lap of Aylesbury to ensure I reached 50km, home - 1 point

*Total so far: 75 points*


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2016)

Running total 62 points
Oct 25th 105 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Gotham around the Vale of Belvoir ,Asfordby ,Rothley ,Cropston
Oct 29th 51.05 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Normanton on Soar ,Long Whatton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Oct 30th 50.8 miles 2 Points
Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Frolesworth ,Kirby Mallery ,Ratby ,Anstey
Nov 6th 36.2 miles 1 point
Anstey Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Nov 13th 60.6 miles 2 points
Anstey,Gaddesby, Nice pies cafe ,Anstey
Nov 19th 51.7 miles 2 points 
Anstey,Gilmorton ,Anstey
Nov 20th 33.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Quorn ,Anstey
Nov 26th 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold , Anstey
Nov 27th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Ratcliffe Culley ,Anstey
Dec 4th 31.4 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Ragdale ,Anstey
Dec 11th 52.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Newton Burgoland ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Dec 2016)

December 11th - 103.5 km - 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/799527489
Running total - 68 points


----------



## Eribiste (11 Dec 2016)

Here we are then, 50+ klicks done in December.

https://www.strava.com/activities/799690144

I believe this makes me compliant with the requirements of the 50km per month challenge.

A good thing, this challenge malarkey, it's kept me in the saddle!


----------



## Osprey (11 Dec 2016)

*16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

*6th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Nov. *Valley and Bay
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Blackpill, Mumbles, Blackpill, Maritime quarter, Clyne valley and return. 1 point
*26th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*11th Dec* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

Total points so far for 2016 - 28


----------



## Sbudge (11 Dec 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.
13th November, 77.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/774375625) - 1 point, glorious Autumn day, lovely gentle ride.
19th November, 110.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/779838830) - 3 points, Winter is here it seems.
26th November, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/786002096) - 1 point, Short and lumpy.
4th December, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/793443622) - 3 points, Birthday ride, half century challenged completed on my 50th.
11th December, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/799710052) - 3 points, muddy, 2 offs, flaky Strava and a puncture. Story in Chatzone.

Running total: *92* points


----------



## ShooglyDougie (11 Dec 2016)

ShooglyDougie said:


> With,
> 
> November.
> 
> Only one more to go.



With December .


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

November 14th, 67 km (42 miles). Mini-forum ride - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

November 30th, 52 km (33 miles): (Testing new home-built singlespeed bike - see my recent 'What have you fettled today' posts.) Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights on fringes of Burnley, then U-turn and back through Tod towards Hebden Bridge, turned up Woodhouse Rd and got up most of it but had to walk 2 steep sections before Lumbutts Rd, descended to Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, U-turn and back to Tod, a couple of km short so nipped into Centre Vale park and did them there (note to self: avoid park when adjacent school has just finished for the day - hundreds of teenagers staggering about in the way!) The extra kms were not needed because as soon as I got home my new electric heater packed up so I rode back to the shops to exchange it for a new one! 1 point.

December 3rd, 53 km (33 miles): (Singlespeed bike again.) Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake cafe, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, 3/4 of way to Hebden Bridge on A646 a second time to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

December 12th, 64 km (40 miles): (Singlespeed bike) Todmorden, A646, Manchester Rd Burnley, u-turn, A646, Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod, and a bit more on A646 to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 77.


----------



## Jon George (13 Dec 2016)

*13th December*
Ipswich (IP3) - Ipswich (IP4) - Ipswich (IP1)
51.2 km (according to Google maps) See 50km Chatzone for details.
*1 Point*

*Running Total: 52 Points.*


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

November 14th, 67 km (42 miles). Mini-forum ride - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

November 30th, 52 km (33 miles): (Testing new home-built singlespeed bike - see my recent 'What have you fettled today' posts.) Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights on fringes of Burnley, then U-turn and back through Tod towards Hebden Bridge, turned up Woodhouse Rd and got up most of it but had to walk 2 steep sections before Lumbutts Rd, descended to Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, U-turn and back to Tod, a couple of km short so nipped into Centre Vale park and did them there (note to self: avoid park when adjacent school has just finished for the day - hundreds of teenagers staggering about in the way!) The extra kms were not needed because as soon as I got home my new electric heater packed up so I rode back to the shops to exchange it for a new one! 1 point.

December 3rd, 53 km (33 miles): (Singlespeed bike again.) Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake cafe, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, 3/4 of way to Hebden Bridge on A646 a second time to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

December 12th, 64 km (40 miles): (Singlespeed bike) Todmorden, A646, Manchester Rd Burnley, u-turn, A646, Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod, and a bit more on A646 to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

December 14th, 51 km (32 miles). (Singlespeed bike) Clockwise Cragg Vale loop Todmorden-Todmorden. After that up A646 to Ram Inn at Holme Chapel and back, plus a few trips round the block in Tod. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 78.


----------



## Spinney (14 Dec 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*September*
11th - Malmesbury, Minchinhampton, Stroud, Selsey, Wotton - 50 miles, 2 points
18th - Brecon loop over the Beacons - 53 miles, 2 points (OK, I walked up one hill, but I still cycled over 50 miles!)

*October*
5th - Llandwrog - Aberdaron and back (better description here) - 69 miles, 3 points
7th - Llandwrog, Llanberis, Beddgelert, Rhyd Ddu, Nantlle, Llandwrog (better description here) - 45 miles, 1 point

*November*
1st - Scorton, Dunsop Bridge, Chipping, Scorton (better description here) - 41 miles, 1 point

*December*
14th - Lancaster, Caton, Jubilee Tower, Scorton, Cockerham, Lancaster - 35 miles, 1 point
*

Running total - 44 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Joobert (15 Dec 2016)

_*January*_
1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_
1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_
7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_
5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_
4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_
2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_
3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_
1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
25th - 91.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/688795728
26th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/689806763
30th - 104.3 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/694592182
_*Total: 30 points*_

_*September*_
1st - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/696609814
*Total: 1 point*

_*October & November (No Rides)

December*_
14th - 31.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/802243009_*
Total: 1 point

Running points total: 144*_


----------



## Osprey (15 Dec 2016)

*16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

*6th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Nov. *Valley and Bay
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Blackpill, Mumbles, Blackpill, Maritime quarter, Clyne valley and return. 1 point
*26th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*11th Dec* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point
*15th Dec* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

Total points so far for 2016 - 29


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

November 14th, 67 km (42 miles). Mini-forum ride - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

November 30th, 52 km (33 miles): (Testing new home-built singlespeed bike - see my recent 'What have you fettled today' posts.) Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights on fringes of Burnley, then U-turn and back through Tod towards Hebden Bridge, turned up Woodhouse Rd and got up most of it but had to walk 2 steep sections before Lumbutts Rd, descended to Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, U-turn and back to Tod, a couple of km short so nipped into Centre Vale park and did them there (note to self: avoid park when adjacent school has just finished for the day - hundreds of teenagers staggering about in the way!) The extra kms were not needed because as soon as I got home my new electric heater packed up so I rode back to the shops to exchange it for a new one! 1 point.

December 3rd, 53 km (33 miles): (Singlespeed bike again.) Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake cafe, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, 3/4 of way to Hebden Bridge on A646 a second time to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

December 12th, 64 km (40 miles): (Singlespeed bike) Todmorden, A646, Manchester Rd Burnley, u-turn, A646, Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod, and a bit more on A646 to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

December 14th, 51 km (32 miles): (S/s bike) Todmorden, clockwise Cragg Vale loop, Todmorden, A646 to Ram Inn at Holme Chapel, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.

December 16th, 51 km (32 miles): Repeat of Dec 14th's ride. 1 point.

Total points so far in 2016: 79.


----------



## Osprey (17 Dec 2016)

*16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

*6th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Nov. *Valley and Bay
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Blackpill, Mumbles, Blackpill, Maritime quarter, Clyne valley and return. 1 point
*26th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*11th Dec* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point
*15th Dec* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point
*17th Dec *Swiss Valley
33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Waun Wyllt spin around and return*. *1 point.


Total points so far for 2016 - 30


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2016)

Running total 82 point
Dec 18th 35.3 miles ,1 point 
Anstey ,Loughborough ,Copt Oak ,St Bernards ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Dec 2016)

December 18th - 60 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/805271729
Running total - 69 points


----------



## wonderloaf (18 Dec 2016)

*Jan 23rd : 34.6 miles/55.6 Km*.
Oakley, Popham, West Heath, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/483644745
*Jan 31st: 40.6 miles/65.3 Km.*
Oakley, Popham, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Upper Wootton loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/482523347
*Feb 07th: 36.9 miles/59.4 Km.*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Axmansford, Brimpton (Row Barge Inn) - return. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487849682
Strava stopped recording twice. Viewranger track link:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MjMzOTE3Mg==
*Feb 20th: 33.7 miles/54.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Popham, Hannington, Wolverton, Baughurst, Monk Sherborne loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/497573715
Strava stopped recording (again) a few miles from home - honest!
*Mar 06th: 37.8 miles/60.8 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, N. Waltham, Ashe, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne. 1 point. 2 bl**dy p*******s, thank god for Slime inner tubes!
https://www.strava.com/activities/509754916
*Mar 19th: 35.4 miles/57.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/520720811
*Apr 17th: 55.3 miles/90.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, Ibworth, Deane loop. 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/547809771
*Apr 23rd: 35.6 miles/57.4 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.https://www.strava.com/activities/553931596
*May 02nd: 43.7 miles/70.3 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Medstead, Farleigh Wallop, N. Waltham, loop.
GPS signal lost at Bentworth probably due to heavy cloud cover, route re-ceated in plotaroute. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562936244
*May 05th: 35.2 miles/56.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/566591661
*May 15th: 40.2 miles/64.7 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Deane, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/576489304
*May 15th: 31.8 miles/51.1 Km*
Oakley, Ibworth, Ramsdell, Wolverton, Tadley, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Dean, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/584855204
*June 8th: 35.9 miles/57.8 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/603010538
*June 17th: 34.3 miles/55.2 Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Axmansford, Monk Sherborne, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/612242842
*June 26th: 42.8 miles/58.9 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bradley, Medstead, Bighton, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/621032852
*July 3rd: 32.7 miles/52.6 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Ramsdell,Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. lopp. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/629012318
*July 19th: 42.1 miles/67.8 Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/643490033
*July 27th: 32.4 miles/52.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Overton, Hannington, Wolverton, Ramsdell, Wootton St Lawrence, Upper Wootton. loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/655624487
*July 31st: 39.7 miles/63.9Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/659270889
*Aug 13th: 59.5 miles/95.8Km*
Oakley, Medstead, N.Alresford, Northington, N. Walthem, Hannington, Ramsdell, Monk Sherborne, loop. 2 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/674137186
*August 28th: 37.9 miles/61.0 Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Bentworth, Beech, Medstead, Preston Candover, N. Waltham, N. Oakley loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/691598215
*September 4th: 50.7 miles/81.6Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Bucklebury, Brimpton, Wolverton, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 2 points.
https://www.strava.com/activities/699838337
*September 11th: 33.38 miles/53.71Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
GPS stopped working at Medstead, no Strava record so Viewranger link below:
http://my.viewranger.com/track/details/MzQ2MjE1Nw==
*September 18th: 41.10 miles/66.1Km*
Oakley, N. Waltham, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Baughurst, Wootton St Lawrence, Ibworth, Steventon, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/716210955
*October 9th: 35.10 miles/56.5Km*
Oakley, Wootton St Lawrence, Ramsdell, Brimpton, Woolhampton, Monk Sherborne, Ibworth, Deane, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/738909982
*October 15th: 31.80 miles/51.2Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/745548454
*November 6th: 38.10 miles/61.3Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/767426603
*November 13th: 36.90 mile/59.4*
Oakley, Wooton St Lawrence, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhampton, Brimpton, Axmannsford, Hannington, Oakley. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/774541357
*November 27th: 35.3 miles/56.8Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Ramsdell, Wotton St Lawrence, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/787407577
*December 4th: 32.9 miles/52.9Km*
Oakley, Hannington, Wolverton, Axmansford, Tadley, Baughurst, Ramsdell, Ibworth, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/793692943
*December 10th: 40.4 miles/65.0Km*
Oakley, Dummer, Farleigh Wallop, Lasham, Bentworth, Medstead, Lower Wield, N. Waltham, loop. 1 point.
https://www.strava.com/activities/798409247
*December 18th: 35.3 miles/56.8Km*
Oakley, Monk Sherborne, Tadley, Woolhamptom, Brimpton, Axmansford, Wolverton, Hannington, Steventon, loop. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/805241887
*Total: 35 points*

I've just realised I've completed my challenge for this year, what a great Christmas present!


----------



## Sbudge (18 Dec 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.
13th November, 77.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/774375625) - 1 point, glorious Autumn day, lovely gentle ride.
19th November, 110.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/779838830) - 3 points, Winter is here it seems.
26th November, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/786002096) - 1 point, Short and lumpy.
4th December, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/793443622) - 3 points, Birthday ride, half century challenged completed on my 50th.
11th December, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/799710052) - 3 points, muddy, 2 offs, flaky Strava and a puncture. Story in Chatzone.
18th December, 104.1lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/805569959) - 3 points, Ride for Dad, mist, hills and melancholy

Running total: *95* points


----------



## Joobert (21 Dec 2016)

_*January*_
1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_
1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_
7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_
5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_
4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_
2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_
3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_
1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
25th - 91.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/688795728
26th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/689806763
30th - 104.3 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/694592182
_*Total: 30 points*_

_*September*_
1st - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/696609814
*Total: 1 point*

_*October & November (No Rides)

December*_
14th - 31.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/802243009
21st - 53.1 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/807939900_*
Total: 3 points

Running points total: 146*_


----------



## aferris2 (22 Dec 2016)

10 Jan 2016 54.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/467671269 1 point
20 Feb 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/497666009/ 1 point
12 Mar 2016 59.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/514815649/ 1 point
25 Mar 2016 50.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/526528107 2 points 
25 Mar 2016 55.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/526528094 1 point
3 Apr 2016 67.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/534756682 2 points
1 May 2016 52.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/562188480 2 points
7 May 2016 60.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/568615124 2 points
28 May 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093114 1 point
28 May 2016 52.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591093113 1 point
5 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599817033 1 point
5 Jun 2016 52.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599823658 1 point
19 Jun 2016 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/613885275 1 point
3 Jul 2016 52.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/628874864 2 points
7 Aug 2016 55.7 miles in 2 parts https://www.strava.com/activities/668177191 https://www.strava.com/activities/668175542 2 points
18 Aug 2016 55.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/680788726 1 point
23 Aug 2016 67.8 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/686533556 2 points
11 Sep 2016 57.1 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/708572623 2 points
9 Oct 2016 41.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/739318455 1 point
13 Nov 2016 60.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/774234626 1 point
3 Dec 2016 60.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/792216183 1 point
22 Dec 2016 56.5 km https://www.strava.com/activities/808746502 1 point
Total 30 points


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Dec 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.
October 23rd -50.6 miles. Tried to hold 19 mph, but wind got the better of me. https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722 2 points.
October 30th - 47 miles. Cracking morning out. https://www.strava.com/activities/760179384 1 point
November 13th - 42.4 miles. Winter bike woes. https://www.strava.com/activities/773977745 1 point
November 19th - 31.8 miles. Crispy. https://www.strava.com/activities/779475343 1 point
November 20th - 40 miles. Two in two days. https://www.strava.com/activities/780504086 1 point
November 27th - 43.3 miles. Good outing for the Fixed. https://www.strava.com/activities/786766315 1 point
December 4th - 32.8 miles. Social pootle at -2 degrees. https://www.strava.com/activities/793037773 1 point
December 20th - 40 miles. Flu recovery. https://www.strava.com/activities/806969187 1 point
December 21st - 33.7 miles. Poodle. https://www.strava.com/activities/807796725 1 point
74 points to date.


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Dec 2016)

December 25th - 50.1 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/810970311
Running total - 70 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2016)

Running total 82 point
Dec 18th 35.3 miles ,1 point 
Anstey ,Loughborough ,Copt Oak ,St Bernards ,Anstey
Dec 24th 34 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Nice Pies ,Anstey
Dec 26th 32.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Walton on the Wolds ,Anstey


----------



## Osprey (26 Dec 2016)

*16th Jan*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey and return. 1 point
*23rd Jan*. Circuit of Gower
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Knelston, Fairwood Common, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. 1point
*30th Jan*. Valley and Bay.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
5th Feb*. Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley,
Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*13th Feb. *Amman Valley.
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. 1 point
*27th Feb. *Commons and Bays.
34 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*
5th Mar. *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Mar.* Swiss Valley.
38 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton. 1 point.
*19th Mar.* Clyne Valley & Swansea Bay
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Marina, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 1 point
*
3rd April. *Western Gower.
32 miles, Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Llangenith, Llanmadoc and return. 1 point
*17th April. *Swiss Valley
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 1 point
*23rd April.* Margam
50 miles, Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Fabian Way, Baglan Bay, Aberafan Bay, Margam and return. 2 points

*7th May*. North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*14th May. *Commons and Bays.
32 miles. Llanmorlais,Burry Green, Reynoldston, Cefn Bryn, Cilibion Common, Fairwood Common, Caswell Bay, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 point.
*25th May*. Bwlch and Rhigos
44 miles. Neath, Cimla, Afan Valley, Bwlch, Treorchy, Treherbert, Rhigos, Hirwaun, GlynNeath and Neath. 1 point

*11th June. *Swiss Valley
36 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Pontardulais, Gowerton and home. 1 point.
*18th June.* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point

*23rd July* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*30th July* Cinder Trail, Yorkshire.
33 miles, Filey, Scarborough, Ravenscar, Robin Hoods Bay, Whitby. 1 point

*3rd Aug* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*6th Aug* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point

*17th Sept. *Gower Loop.
34 miles. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossilli, Reynoldston, Fairwood Common, Killay, Gowerton, Llanmorlais. 1 Point

*29th Oct*. Welshmoor loop.
35 miles. Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crossess, Dunvant, Gowerton x 2 loops. 1 point

*6th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point
*12th Nov. *Valley and Bay
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Blackpill, Mumbles, Blackpill, Maritime quarter, Clyne valley and return. 1 point
*26th Nov* North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

*11th Dec* Amman Valley
32 miles. Llanmorlais, Loughor, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. 1point
*15th Dec* Swansea Valley
42 miles, Clyne valley, Swansea bay, maritime quarter, Llansamlet, Clydach, Pontardawe, Velindre, Gorseinon. 1 point
*17th Dec *Swiss Valley
33 miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Waun Wyllt spin around and return*. *1 point.
*26th Dec *North Gower coast and millennium path.
34 miles, Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey Country Park and return. 1 point

Total points so far for 2016 - 31


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Dec 2016)

1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
3rd April 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/534400932
10th April 2016 56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/541181694/segments/13050060170
24th April 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/555288714
8th May 2016 53 km https://www.strava.com/activities/569373168
15th May 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/576683537
22nd May 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/584195371
29th May 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/591950976
5th June 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/599159462
24th June 2016 50.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/619248351
3rd July 2016 103 km https://www.strava.com/activities/628978324
30th July 2016 52 km https://www.strava.com/activities/658444587
7th August 2016 62 km https://www.strava.com/activities/667572097
24th September 2016 59 km https://www.strava.com/activities/723397375
23rd October 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/753432528
27th November 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/787069077
27th December 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/812780704

Total: 23 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Dec 2016)

December 27th - 103 km - 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/812752429
Running total - 73 points


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

*2016
January*
1st January 2016
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance.
2 points
10th January 2016
44.6 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Barton, Trafford Park, Stretford. Then to Wilmslow via Wythenshawe and round the airport. Similar return route.
1 point.
24th January 2016
40.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
31st January 2016
34.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round some Cheshire lanes near Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*February*
3rd February 2016
31.9 miles. Mostly on the East Lancs Rd cycle path between Walkden and Haydock, with a loop through Glazebury and Culcheth, and extra roads added around Lowton, Goldborne and Newton-le -Willows.
1 point.
14th February 2016
50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Lunch in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home.
2 points.

*March*
6th March 2016
38.1 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, Dunham, Partington, Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
13th March 2016
50.5 miles. Winton,. Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Northenden, Wythenshawe, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Adlington, Poynton. Similar return route.
2 points.
18th March 2016
36.3 miles. Through Worsley village and Winton, then onto the Port Salford Greenway to get to The Cadishead Way which runs parallel with The Ship Canal, past Barton Airfield, Irlam, all the way to Warburton Bridge, over that and round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey. Then back over the bridge but then back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.
27th March 2016
36.6 miles. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm,Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and then onto the A580 East Lancs path at Lowton for a straight run home.
1 point.

*April*
3rd April 2016
37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
1 point.
20th April 2016
35.1 miles. Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham Massey, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley, Boothstown, Home.
1 point.
23rd April 2016
72.4 miles. A6 into Manchester Piccadilly station, Sale, Altrincham, Dunham, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Anderton, Winnington, Weaverham. Similar return route as far as Dunham, then Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd cycle path. Manchester to Weaverham was part of the forum ride to Llandudno.
3 points.

*May*
1st May 2016
43.7 miles. Swinton to lead the Salford Cycling Club intro ride to Lymm. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Urmston, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
1 point.
8th May 2016
53 miles. To Chorlton via Winton, Patricroft, Barton Stretford. Then, the May Chorlton Wanderers ride to Chelford, via Wythenshawe, Timperley, Altringham, Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall. Chelford, Mobberley, Morley Green, Altringham, Airport Tunnels, Wythenshawe, Chorlton , Stretford, Dumplington , Barton, Patricroft, Winton.
2 points.
15th May 2016
60.6 miles. Salford CC ride to The Anderton Boat Lift. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Arley, Great Budworth, Cumberbach, Anderton, Cumberbach, Great Budworth, Arley, High Legh, Dunham, Partington, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Monton.
2 points.
22nd May 2016
71.1 miles. SCC ride to Jodrell Bank. Out via Walkden, Astley, Cucheth, Glazebrook, Warburon Bridge, High legh, Rostherne, Tatton park, Knutsford, Over Peover. Home via A34, Monks Heath, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Heald Green, Wythenshaw, Northenden, Chorlton, Stretford, Dumplington, Patricroft, Winton.
3 points.
30th May 2016
51.6 miles. To Anderton Boat Lift. Out via Winton and onto the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam and Partington, Warburton Bridge, High Legh, Arley Green, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Andterton. Back on similar roads as far as Great Budworth then Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury and onto the A580 East Lancs Rd path to home.
2 points.
*
June*
5th June 2016
45.8 miles. SCC ride to Dunham. Reverse of usual route. Swinton, Patricroft, A57 Cadishead Way to Partington, Warburton Bridge, loops around Broadheath and Dunham, back over Warburton Bridge then , Glazebrook, Culcheth, Leigh, Astley, Little Hulton, Walkden, Swinton.
1 point
12th June 2016
52.2 miles. To Chorlton to join the Chorlton Wanderers June ride. Longford park, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton, onto the loopline (Route 55), through Parfield P,ark and down to pick up the start of the new guided busway as far as Tyldesley, then Astley, over Chat Moss, across the ship canal at Irlam locks, Flixton Urmston Stretford and Chorlton. Home via Stretfofd, Trafford, Barton, Winton, through Worsley to add extra loops along the A580 path, Ellenbrook and Roe Green.
2 points.
19th June.
39.9 miles. Salford cycling club ride to Lymm.
1 point.
26th June
37.9 miles. Dunham
1 point.
*


July 2016 *
3rd July. 53 miles . Warburton and Bolton.
10th July. 64 miles. Edenfield.
13th July. 68 miles. Northwich.
17th July. 33 miles. Bolton.
21st July. 31 miles. Haydock.
26th July. 31 miles. Lands End.
29th 50 miles. Lands End and St. Ives.
*13 Points for July

August *
3rd August. 56 miles. 2 points. Lands End, St Ives, Goldsithney. New greatest elevation of 3454 feet!
10th August. 39 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
12th August 40 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth, Croft, Lowton, Winwick, Kenyon Hall Farm Cafe.
14th August. 35 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm, Swinton, Leigh, Glazebury, Croft, Culcheth, Twiss Green, Lane End, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Leigh. Home on the East Lancs cycle path, Astley, Boothstown, Walkden.
16th August. 84 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
21st August. 47 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Tatton Park.
23rd August. 73 miles. 3 points. High Legh and Anderton.
*12 points for August.

September*
4th September. 102 miles. 4 points. The Manchester 100. Charity ride in aid of The Christie Hospital. My first Imperial Century. Wythenshaw Park, Knutsford, Northwich, Dellamere, Tattonhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Middlewich, Wilmslow, Wythenshaw Park.
11th September. 67 miles. 3 points. Chorlton Wanderers September ride Tour de Macc. Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Style, Wilmslow, Mottram St.Andrew, then a large hilly loop around Macclesfield - Over Alderley, Gawsworth, Oak Grove, Sutton Lane Ends, Langley, Kerridge, Prestbury and back via similar route.
18th September. 39 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Didsbury, Northenden, Heald Green, Stylal, Heald Green, Northenden, Didsbury, Chorlton, Stretford, Salford Quays, Eccles, Monton.
22nd September. 32 miles. 1 point. A580 cycle path and loops around Culcheth, Lowton, Winwick and Croft.
*9 points for September.

October*
1st October. 31 miles. 1 point. To Ashton for ride leader training via Eccles, Salford Crescent and Picadilly. Plus an extra loop when I got home and realised that I needed to round up the miles.
2nd October. 38 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to Dunham. Out via Walkden, Leigh, Culcheth. Back via Irlam and Winton.
16th October. 48 miles. 1point. SCC ride to Quarry Bank Mill. Swinton, Stretford, Heald Green, Wilmslow, Ashley, High Legh, Warberton, Irlam, Winton.
26th October. 40 miles. 1 point. Winton, Port Salford Greenway, A57 to Warburton Bridge, Lymm, Grappenhall, Walton Hall, Hatton, Stretton, Hillcliffe, Latchford, Padgate, Birchwood, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, A580 to home.
30th Ocober. 44 miles. 1 point. SCC social ride to Tatton Park. Monton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton Bridge, High Legh, Arley Green, Knutsford, Ashley, Altringham, West Timperley, Urmston, Irlam Locks, Cadishead Way, Peel Green, Winton.
31st October. 63 miles. 3 points. Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Lowton Common, Lane Head, Burton, Winwick, Padgate, Birchwood, Croft, Culcheth, Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs Road, Astley Green, Boothstown, mosley Common, Ellenbrook, Worsley, Bridgewatere Canal, Monton, Roe Green.
*8 points for October.

November*
6th November. 40 miles. 1 point. Salford Cycling Club ride to Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhoughton, Horwich, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton. Plus some local errands.
10th November. 36 miles. 1 point. Recce for my first lead of a Chorlton Wander. Winton, Port Salford Greenway, A57 Cadishead Way, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, A57 Cadishead Way, Port Salford Greenway, Winton.
13th November. 52 miles. 2 points. First lead for the Chorlton Wanderers. Chorlton, Stretford, Urmston, Irlam Locks, A57 Cadishead Way, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Croft, Birchwood, Gorse Covert, Hollins Green, A57 Cadishead Way, Port Salford Greenway, onto The Bridgewater Canal at Monton until Stretford, Barton Bridge, Winton.
20th November. 39 miles. 1 point. SCC to Kenyon Hall Farm. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Birchwood, Glazebrook, A57 cadishead Way, Winton.
26th November. 45 miles. 1 point. Monton, Cadishead Way, Warburton Bridge, lanes around High legh, Arley, Knutsford, Dunham, Warburton Bridge, Cadishead Way, Winton.
27th November. 38 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to High Legh. Out through Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Glazebrook, Warburton Bridge. Back via the A57. 
*7 points for November.*

*December*
4th December. 34 miles. 1 point. SCC ride to the Bowling Green Cafe, Rivington. Swinton, Walkden, Westhaughton, Horwich, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Lostock Jn, Westhaughton, Walkden.
11th December. 37 miles. 1 point. Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Stretford then the Trans Penine Trail to Dunham. Back to Chorlton by getting on the Bridgewater Way at Altringham.
*2 points for December.*


* Total 84 points.*


----------



## Joobert (27 Dec 2016)

_*January*_
1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
14th – 78.3 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/470211034
18th – 40.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/473033491
21st – 48.2 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/475254064
28th – 37.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/480360372
_*Total: 10 points*_

_*February*_
1st – 58.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/483494728
2nd – 72.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/484226578
9th – 53.9 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/489476086
11th – 53.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/491000402
15th – 38.4 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/493996941
16th – 54.8 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/494780121
18th – 34.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/496255198
23rd – 50.4 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/500374476
24th – 42.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/501180907
29th – 54.0 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/505384996
_*Total: 18 points*_

_*March*_
7th – 46.9 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/510893143
14th – 41.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/516860879
16th – 36.2 miles – 1point https://www.strava.com/activities/518476981
30th – 39.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/530702344
_*Total: 4 points*_

_*April*_
5th – 101.4 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/536705511
11th – 58.7 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/542303574
13th – 73.9 miles– 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/544319605
18th – 31.5 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/549185414
19th – 66.4 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/550194182
20th – 105.2 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/551587248
21st – 32.3 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/552512827
27th – 99.9 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/558463881
28th – 96.6 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/559256806
_*Total: 24 points*_

_*May*_
4th – 75.8 miles – 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/565294291
9th – 37.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/570444731
12th – 114.1 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/573796578
16th – 58.1 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/577989163
21st – 108.3 miles – 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/583349460
23rd – 32.0 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/585354892
24th – 32.6 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/586326858
26th - 41.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/588699641
_*Total: 17 points*_

_*June*_
2nd - 53.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/596096988
6th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/600507136
7th - 35.5 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/601542494
21st - 34.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/616014999
25th - 33.2 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/620171425
26th – 100.9 miles (3 rides) - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/621025225
https://www.strava.com/activities/621303566 https://www.strava.com/activities/621477732
28th - 33.9 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/623332414
_*Total: 13 points*_

_*July*_
3rd - 76.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/628511921
4th - 75.6 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/629762596
5th - 58.5 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/630734971
6th - 41.7 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/631952390
7th - 67.3 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/633177090
8th - 75.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/634050314
9th - 75.9 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/635216671
13th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/639493529
18th - 63.2 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/645063113
19th - 44.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/646137498
26th - 50.8 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/653956779
28th - 32.3 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/656248326
_*Total: 26 points*_

_*August*_
1st - 32.4 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/660972768
4th - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/664203160
9th - 132.6 miles - 5 points https://www.strava.com/activities/670447472
15th - 50.0 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/676875558
16th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/678228432
18th - 122.7 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/680881198
23rd - 50.7 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/686000599
25th - 91.8 miles - 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/688795728
26th - 100.6 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/689806763
30th - 104.3 miles - 4 points https://www.strava.com/activities/694592182
_*Total: 30 points*_

_*September*_
1st - 33.1 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/696609814
*Total: 1 point*

_*October & November (No Rides)

December*_
14th - 31.8 miles - 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/802243009
21st - 53.1 miles - 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/807939900
27th - 102.5 miles - 4 ponts https://www.strava.com/activities/812992366_*
Total: 7 points

Running points total: 150*_


----------



## Spinney (28 Dec 2016)

*January*
7th - 35 miles (Cam, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington) - 1 point
15th - 65 miles (Severn Loop, anticlockwise) - 3 points

*February*
2nd - 46 miles (A38 to Gloucester, canal path and back roads to Framlington, A38 back) - sadly, CBA to add an extra 4 miles to make it an imperial half! 1 point

*March*
14th - 33 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley) - 1 point

*April*
13th - 51 miles (Hardwicke, Berkeley, Alveston, Tytherington) - 2 points
20th - 31 miles (Delft, Leidschendam, Wassenar, Scheveningen, Den Haag, Delft) - 1 point

*May*
20th - 32 miles (Slimbridge, Berkeley, Thornbury) - 1 point

*June*
11th - 43 miles (Home --> Warmley Station for tea and Cake --> Bristol centre for pie and chips --> Bristol docks for tea and cake --> back via Railway path, Coalpit Heath, Iron Action and a rainstorm). This was the Wild West Pie Day ride! 1 point (although I feel I earned more due to the rain!)
20th - 39.5 miles (Pickering to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole, then back through Ryedale). 1 point

*July*
2nd - Stroud and back over the top, 32 miles, 1 point
5th - Damery, Stone, Thornbury, Chipping Sodbury, Horton, Hawkesbury Upton, Hillesley, Kingswood - 31.5 miles, 1 point
17th - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, 66 miles, 3 points
20th - Tetbury loop, 33 miles, 1 point
23rd - Severn Loop, anticlockwise, but through the Forest of Dean this time (more up!) - 69.9 miles, 3 points
25th - Alveston, Dursley, Tortworth, 31.7 miles, 1 point

*August*
1st - Dursley, Selsey, over the top, Dursley, 32.7 miles, 1 point
3rd - Cirencester, Bourton-on-the-Water, South Cerney, Malmesbury, 103 miles, 4 points
6th - Knighton, west then north, over to Clun and back to Knighton - 52 miles, 2 points
16th - Slimbridge, Thornbury, 33 miles, 1 point
21st - Somewhere around Bolton! 36 miles, 1 point
29th - across the bridge, St Briavels, Monmouth, Trelleck, bridge, home, 70 miles (and 5000 ft of ascent), 3 points

*September*
11th - Malmesbury, Minchinhampton, Stroud, Selsey, Wotton - 50 miles, 2 points
18th - Brecon loop over the Beacons - 53 miles, 2 points (OK, I walked up one hill, but I still cycled over 50 miles!)

*October*
5th - Llandwrog - Aberdaron and back (better description here) - 69 miles, 3 points
7th - Llandwrog, Llanberis, Beddgelert, Rhyd Ddu, Nantlle, Llandwrog (better description here) - 45 miles, 1 point

*November*
1st - Scorton, Dunsop Bridge, Chipping, Scorton (better description here) - 41 miles, 1 point

*December*
14th - Lancaster, Caton, Jubilee Tower, Scorton, Cockerham, Lancaster - 35 miles, 1 point
28th - Sticker (Nr St Austell!), Mevagissey, various little fishing ports down steep hills and then up again up even steeper bloody hills..... 35 miles, 1 point

*
Running total - 45 points*
(2015 total to beat = 32 points)


----------



## Sbudge (29 Dec 2016)

10th January 59.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/467203674) - 1 point...and 1 puncture
17th January 73.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/472416253) - 1 point ... and 2 decidedly chilly punctures!
23rd January 82.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/476690413) - 2 points ...and another puncture, I'm starting to think this is personal! First imperial half.
30th January 84.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/481743570) - 2 points, no punctures, 1 'off' :-)
7th February 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/487999499) - 1 point, 1 puncture. Wet and windy but fun.
20th February 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/497884743) - 3 points, no punctures (!!). Very wet, very windy. First metric century.
28th February 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/504330658) - 1 point, no punctures (again). Crong, Whiteleaf, Kopp, Lodge and Dunsmore Hills.
6th March 136.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/510302081) - 3 points. Longest so far.
13th March 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/515871683) - 1 point. Same as 28th Feb but with extra hills!
19th March 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/521108876) - 2 points, 1 puncture. Another breezy and chilly ride. 1400m of climbs, hard but rewarding
2nd April 102.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970) - 3 points, first vertical mile of climbing (1720m)
8th April 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/539333100) - 1 point, easy flat run
9th April 68.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/540177663) - 1 point, first time for half centuries in consecutive days.
17th April 117.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734) - 3 points, 10 x 10%+ climbs too, a tough one (well, for me :-) ).
23rd April 80.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/554415060) - 2 points, another hilly one, aiming for 7.5km of ascent in April...nearly there.
30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/560937187) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again.
8th May 123.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/569835229) - 3 points, Ride Chartridge Sportive:- sunny fast and hilly...perfect
22nd May, 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/584149182) - 1 point, short but rather hilly, lovely ride.
29th May, 119.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452) - 3 points, introducing Mike R to the Chilterns...so 2,200m of climbs!!
5th June, 108.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/598803411) - 3 points, Nightrider London 2016 with an extra Swain's Lane for 'fun'.
11th June, 163.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039) - 4 points, first 100 miler, lovely flattish loop (1400m or so)
19th June, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/613892786) - 1 point, welcome to a wet Wales...fun though
21st June, 68.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/616344465) - 1 point, a few lovely longer climbs and my first Strava 'Cat 2'
25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
3rd July, 57.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/628503218) - 1 point, gentle Sunday morning anti-stress ride (with a few hills)
10th July, 148km (https://www.strava.com/activities/636417646) - 3 points, Bucks Bumps Sportive...wind, rain and some evil *** put the hills at the end!
17th July, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/643694665) - 1 point, only time for a quickie.
23rd July, 141.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/650758169) - 3 points, lazy Summer ride, quite warm too. :-)
30th July, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/658651175) - 3 points, very enjoyable rollercoaster.
6th August, 112km (https://www.strava.com/activities/666629814) - 3 points, beautiful Summer ride
14th August, 51.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/675794137) - 1 point, flattish fifty. Tried to push the pace a little (for me), it was fun.
17th August, 206.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/679709845) - 4 points, first double century. Just rode East until I ran out of land.
29th August, 80.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/693215726) - 2 points, hills, family ride, more hills ..and two punctures for good measure :-)
4th September, 117.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/700397449) - 3 points, Sunday ride with Steve, mainly flat but with a nice sting at the end.
9th October, 118.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/739636659) - 3 points, Back on the bike after a very persistent cold! Yippee (it rained).
16th October, 66.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/746444680) - 1 point, needed a wetsuit and disc brakes ...had neither!
20th October, 62.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/750580931) - 1 point, down to Richmond Park for a quick 50.
30th October, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/760690664) - 3 points, mists, leaves and a mile of ascent!
5th November, 86.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/766631278) - 2 points, windy, cold & hilly. Nice though.
13th November, 77.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/774375625) - 1 point, glorious Autumn day, lovely gentle ride.
19th November, 110.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/779838830) - 3 points, Winter is here it seems.
26th November, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/786002096) - 1 point, Short and lumpy.
4th December, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/793443622) - 3 points, Birthday ride, half century challenged completed on my 50th.
11th December, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/799710052) - 3 points, muddy, 2 offs, flaky Strava and a puncture. Story in Chatzone.
18th December, 104.1lm (https://www.strava.com/activities/805569959) - 3 points, Ride for Dad, mist, hills and melancholy
29th December, 103.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/814945634) - 3 points, Icy ride to finish the year.

Running total: *98* points


----------



## fatjel (29 Dec 2016)

1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt

6th Feb --- 80.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/487283201 --- 2 pts
11th Feb --- 103.9 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394 --- 3 pts
28th Feb --- 52.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/504254917 -- 1 pt
29th Feb ---- 92.3 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/505801399 --- 2 pts

5th March ---- 69 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/509138169 --- 1 pt
15th March ---50.2 km --- http://www.strava.com/activities/517764978 --- 1 pt

2nd April --- 51.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/533416093 --- 1 pt
8th April --- 50.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/539261818 --- 1 pt
23rd April ---- 59 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/554221390 --- 1 pt

15th May --- 52.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/576603692 --- 1 pt
18th May --- 52.3 --- https://www.strava.com/activities/579801760 --- 1 pt
20th May --- 54.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/581859641 --- 1 pt
21st May --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/583493238 --- 3 pts
28th May --- 208.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/590942515 --- 4 pts

4th June --- 212.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/598457168 - 4 pts
21st June --- 50.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/615807482 1pt
22nd June-- 51.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/616927246 1pt
24th June --- 55.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/619087877 pt
28th June --- 211.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/621697532 4 pts


July 4th ---50.3 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/629456378 1pt
July 7th ---- 50.1km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/632828129 1pt
July 9th-- 69.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/635071605 1 pt
July 15th ---52.6 km -- https://www.strava.com/activities/641432685 1 pt
16th July -- 209.7 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/643001667 4 pts
28th July --- 331.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/656889487 4 pts

August 4th ---- 209.4 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/664521099 4pts
August 13th --- 74.9 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/674372500 1 pt
August 21st --- 203.6 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/684221664 4pts

September 3rd --- 209.8 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/699400281 4 pts

October 9th --- 50.6 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/739514323 1 pt
October 15th --- 75.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/745303302 1 pt
October 22nd --- 59 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/752739133 1 pt
October 29th --- 209.2 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/759606976 4 pts
October 30th --- 53.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/760457622 1 pt 

November 5th --- 57.1 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/766866495 1pt
November 26th --- 102.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/786005128 2 pts

December 3rd --- 63.2 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/792377545 1pt
December 17th ---- 94.8 km ---- https://www.strava.com/activities/804673491 1 pt

80pts


----------



## Jon George (29 Dec 2016)

*29th Dec*
Ipswich - Copdock - Great Wenham - Higham - Stratford St Mary - Dedham - Ardleigh - Colchester (stop over to meet with mate) - Ardleigh - Dedham - Stratford St Mary - Higham - Holton St Mary - East Bergolt - Bentley - Tattingstone - Ipswich.
81.76km (All on ice tyres, and damn hard work)
*2 points

Running Total: 54 Points.*


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2016)

fatjel said:


> 1st Jan --- 211.3 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924 -- 4 pts
> 9th Jan --- 104.5 km --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788 ---3pts
> 16th Jan --- 60.1 km ---- http://www.strava.com/activities/471522791 --- 1 pt
> 
> ...


We are not really supposed to discuss matters here, but you should have awarded yourself 3 points for the November 26th ride and 2 points for the December 17th ride!


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Dec 2016)

December 30th - 55.2 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/815835189
Running total - 74 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Dec 2016)

December 31st - 63 km - 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/816667274
Running total - 75 points


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2016)

One last 50 km ride
Dec 31st 35.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Mt St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Thornton,Ratby ,Anstey
Final total 86 points


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Dec 2016)

19th Oct - 50 miles. Dunham Massey Park, Tatton Park, Jodrell Bank, Great Budworth.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank
21st Oct - 51 miles. Arley Hall - Plumley - Goostrey - Swettenham Meadows Nature Reserve.* 2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
24th Oct - 57 Miles. Dunham Massey, Mobberley, Swettenham, Goostrey, Pickmere, Arley. *2 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/os...-Mobberley-Swettenham-Goostrey-Pickmere-Arley
26th Oct - 45 Miles. Hatton, Northwich, Tatton, Dunham. *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/902311/Hatton-Northwich-Tatton-Dunham
29th Oct - 40 Miles. Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Peover, Comberbach, Arley *1 Point*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/906902/40mile-Cheshire-Loop
31st Oct 63 Miles. Dunham Massey - Mobberley - CatchPenny Pool - Gawsworth - Goostrey - Plumley - Arley *3 Points*
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901270/Dunham-Massey-CatchPenny-Pool-Gawsworth
*Oct 11 Points*

2nd Nov - 40 miles-Arley-Plumley-Davenham-Weaverham-Little Leigh. *1 Point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk...Arley-Plumley-Davenham-Weaverham-Little-Leigh
4th Nov - 31 miles Flittogate Lane and Back. *1 Point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/917044/50km-Flittogate-lane-and-back
7th Nov - 36 miles Dunham-Mobberley- knutsford.* 1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/921022/DunhamMobberleyKnutsford
9th Nov - 35 miles Lymm-Hoo Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury-Appleton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/922990/Lymm-Hoo-Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury
11th Nov - 51 miles Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham and back. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
14th Nov - 50 miles Jodrell Bank. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank
16th Nov - 38 miles Dutton Locks. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back
19th Nov - 33 miles Ride Around Great Budworth. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/933902/Ride-Around-Great-Budworth
*Nov 10 Points*

1st Dec - 35 miles Lymm-Hoo Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury-Appleton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/922990/Lymm-Hoo-Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury
14th Dec - 40 miles Dutton Locks and Back.* 1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back
16th Dec - 32 miles Arley - Tatton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/889505/50km-Arley-Tatton-Home
19th Dec - 50 miles Jodrell Bank. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk...Dunham-Massey-Mobberley-Jodrell-Bank-Goostrey
22nd Dec - 36 miles Preston Brook - Budworth -Tatton. *1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/963859/Preston-Brook-Budworth-Tatton
30th Dec - 40 miles Dutton Locks and Back.* 1 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back
31th Dec - 51 miles Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham and back. *2 point*
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham
*Dec 9 Point*

*30 Total Points* (for 1/4 of the year. Oct, Nov, Dec)


----------



## Nomadski (31 Dec 2016)

Blimey I left the December challenge ride a little late (last day!) but its in the bag, and with it challenge done!*

January
2nd* - 57.13 km's (35.5 miles) (Crumpsall, Prestwich, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Birch, Heywood, Ashworth Moor Reservoir, Denehurst Park, Castleton, Middleton, Crumpsall) - 2,861ft - 1 point. Strava

*20th* - 55.95 km's (34.7 miles) (Pretty much the same route as above, bar a couple of small tweaks) - 2,392ft - 1 point. Strava

*February
13th* - 56.17 km's (34.9 miles) (Heaton Park, Machester City Centre, Hurst Wood, Cinder Hill, Radcliffe, Whitefield, Unsworth, Rhodes, Crumpsall) - 1,955ft - 1 point - Strava

*March
13th* - 73.54 km's (45.7 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 2,835ft - 1 point - Strava

*April
18th* - 80.78 km's (50.2 miles) (Radcliffe, Ainsworth, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Westhoughton, Walkden, Swinton, Prestwich) - 3,251ft - 2 points - Strava

*May
6th* - 85.88 km's (53.36 miles) (Chorlton Water Park, Cheadle, Hazel Grove, High Lane, Kettlehulme, Bollington, Macclesfield, Alderley Edge, Heald Green, Northenden, Chorlton) - 3,163ft - 2 points - Strava

*22nd* - 141.13 km's (87.7 miles) (Cardiff, Newport, Usk, Abergavenny, Pontypool, Caerphilly, Cardiff) - 5,358ft - 3 points - Strava

*30th* - 55.52 km's (34.5 miles) (Chorlton, Gatley, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Wythenshawe, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point - Strava

*June
12th* - 64.37 km's (40 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Manchester Airport, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Northenden, Chorlton) - 1,175ft - 1 point- Strava
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/th...m-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-51
*July
12th* - 81.27 km's (50.5 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Dunham Massey, Partington, Stretford, Chorlton) - 1,260ft - 2 points - Strava
*
18th*- 58.09 km's (36.1 miles) (Chorlton, Styal, Wilmslow, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Didsbury, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,132ft - 1 point - Strava

*30th* - 81.59 km's (50.7 miles) (Carshalton, Kingswood, Betchworth, Ockley, Leith Hill, Dorking, Box Hill, Banstead, Carshalton) - 3,199ft - 2 points - Strava
*
August
1st* - Did 30.3 miles but fell 1.3kms short of qualification...d'oh!

*17th *- 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Gatley, Chorlton) - 1,017 ft - 1 point - Strava

*23rd* - 101.7 km's (63.2 miles) (Chorlton, Cheadle, High Lane, Higher Moor, Kettleshulme, Rainow, Macclesfield, Over Alderley, Wilmslow, Ashley, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 3,786ft - 3 points - Strava

*September
11th* - 122.9 km's (76.4 miles) (Calais, Sangatte, Peuplingues, Ferques, Licques, Hardinghen, Wierre-Effroy, Offrethun, Beuvrequen, Bazinghen, Saint-Inglevert, Calais) - 5,157ft - 3 points - Strava

*16th *- 70.48 km's (43.8 miles) (Alcudia, Platia de Muro, Can Picafort, Arta, Can Picafort, Platia de Muro, Alcudia) 2,034ft - 1 point - Strava

*18th* - 82.39 km's (51.2 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Mirador Colomer, Talaia d'Albercutz, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Muro, Santa Margalida, Can Picafort, Port d'Alcudia) 2,484ft - 2 points - Strava

*20th* - 52.62 km's (32.7 miles) (Alcudia, Port de Pollenca, Pollenca, Sa Pobla, Platja de Muro, Port d'Alcudia) 646ft - 1 point - Strava

*28th* - 64.85 km's (40.3 miles) (Chorlton, Northenden, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Dunham Massey Park, Partington, Urmston, Stretford, Chorlton) 1,453ft - 1 point - Strava

*October
6th*- 146.93 km's (91.3 miles) (Cairnryan, Girvan, Turnberry, The Electric Brae (!), Ayr, Irvine, Lochwinnoch, Glasgow Airport) - 5,606ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug!

*12th* - 129.23 km's (80.3 miles) (Newcastle Airport, Consett, Durham, Bishop Auckland, Richmond, Catterick Garrison, Middleham) - 5,568ft - 3 points - Strava - Shameless Charity Page Plug 2!

*15th* - 147.25 km's (91.5 miles) (Middleham, Kettlewell, Grassington, Barnoldswick, Burnley, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester, Wythenshawe, Manchester Airport) - 6,096ft - 3 points - Strava - Final Shameless Charity Plug!

*November
3rd* - 50.85 km's (31.6 miles) (Chorlton, Old Trafford, Salford, Prestwich, Moston, Newton Heath, Abbey Hey, Levenshulme, Didsbury, Chorlton) - 1,073ft - 1 point - Strava

*27th* - 55.04 km's (34.2 miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Altrincham, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 1,017ft - 1 point - Strava

*December
31st* - 53.59 km's (33.3 Miles) (Chorlton, Wythenshawe, Morley Green, Mobberley, Ringway, Northenden, Withington, Chorlton) - 984ft - 1 point - Strava
*
2016 Final Points Total
42 Points*


----------



## steverob (31 Dec 2016)

Already posted my qualifying ride for December, but here's all the rides I did this month just for completeness sake. Historical entries: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2016-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/page-60#post-4573922.

*11th December - 31.17 miles* (solo) - home, Stoke Mandeville, Marsh, Longwick, Haddenham, Chearsley, Upper Winchendon, Eythrope, long lap of Aylesbury to ensure I reached 50km (just!), home - 1 point
*24th December - 41.34 miles* (solo) - home, Quainton, Grendon Underwood, Piddington, Long Crendon, Haddenham, home - 1 point
*28th December - 57.71 miles* (solo) - home, Wingrave, Leighton Buzzard, Potsgrove, Higher Rads End (sounds like something out of Fallout 4!), Tingrith, Woburn, Bow Brickhill, Bletchley, West Milton Keynes, Newton Longville, Stewkley, Wing, home - 2 points

*Final total for the year: 78 points*


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2016)

January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 11th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden plus another couple of miles up and down the A646 to get the full distance in. 1 point.

March 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Draper Ln/Lee Wood Rd, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.

March 19th: 82 km (51 miles) forum ride. Todmorden, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Baitings, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Carr Rd, Sourhall, Todmorden. 2 points.

March 31st: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, (lunch stop at a friend's house in HB to put new memory and software on her Linux laptop), A646, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 3rd: 109 km (68 miles). forum ride, Whalley, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Trough of Bowland, Conder Green, Inglewehite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley. 3 points.

April 10th: 127 km (79 miles), SITD audax ride with 3 CCers. Todmorden, Hebden Bridge Oxenhope, Stanbury, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Cracoe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 3 points.

April 13th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, (coffee stop at a friend's house in HB), VERY STEEP Moss Lane climb with short walk at the top up the footpath to Lee Wood Road, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Road, Eastwood Road, descent to Cross Stone Rd, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 19th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Road, Lee Wood, Slack, Widdop Rd, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Shore Road, Cornholme, Portsmouth, Carr Road, Sourhall, Todmorden. 1 point.

April 20th: 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, A646, Todmorden. 1 point

April 22nd: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet friends at a cafe, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Todmorden and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 1st: 120 km (75 miles). Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough plus the rides down from the event car park to the start and back again afterwards. 3 points

May 5th: 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge to meet a friend for a coffee, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, DOWN Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Road, UP A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Todmorden up the hill to my sister's property and round the block to complete the 50 km. 1 point

May 7th: 119 km (74 miles). (My Rivington forum ride) Todmorden, A646, Holme Chapel, Mereclough, Burnley, Fence, Old Roman Road, Whalley, York, Parsonage Reservoir, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, Brindle, Top o' th' Lane, Johnson's Hillock, White Coppice, Anglezarke Reservoir, Rivington Reservoir, Rivington (cafe stop at bottom of Sheep House Lane), Belmont, Turton Moor, Entwistle Station, Edgworth, Hawkshaw, Holcombe/Ramsbottom, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Rossendale valley, Bacup, Sharneyford, Todmorden. 3 points.

May 15th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, round the block to get my full 50 km/31 miles in. 1 point.

May 24th, 54 km (34 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge (coffee & flapjack with friends), Heptonstall. Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Lancs/WYorks border, Kebs Rd, Eastwood Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, Meadow Bottom/Hole Bottom (!) Rd, Tod. 1 point.

May 27th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd climb, cafe stop with pal in village, Slack Top, Widdop Rd to Thursden summit and back to Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Windfarm, BSH again, Great Rock, CSR, Tod. 1 point.

June 4th, 195 km (122 miles). My 2016 Cheshire '200' ride - details HERE. 4 points.

June 23rd, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, (A646), Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Vale, (A646), Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

June 25th, 182 km (113 miles). The 2016 Humber Bridge forum ride - details HERE. 4 points.

July 3rd, 125 km (78 miles). My 2016, Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle - details HERE. 3 points.

July 8th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, A646, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

July 12th, 50 km (31 miles). Todmorden, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, Crown Point, Manchester Rd, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

July 17th, 53 km (33 miles). Todmorden, A646, Walk Mill, Overtown, Greencliffe Lane, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge (cafe stop with family), then back the same way to Coal Clough windfarm where I u-turned and returned to BSH, then Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod. 1 point.

August 6th, 103 km (64 miles). My Wray forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 17th, 123 km (76 miles). My Gargrave forum ride - details HERE. 3 points.

August 23rd, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (cafe stop), Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Southward Bottom, A646, Holme Chapel, Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646, Tod. 1 point.

August 26th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Rd, Cat Lane, Steep Lane, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden, local loop to get the 50 km in. 1 point.

August 29th, 55 km (34 miles). Tod, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cat Ln, Jerry Fields Rd, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod. 1 point.

September 3rd, 111 km (69 miles). Isle of Mull forum ride. To Oban on main road. Ferry to Craignure on Mull. Clockwise loop, Craignure, Glen More, descend to junction with B8035, west coast to Gruline, shortcut across the island to Salen. Cafe stop there. South back to Craignure. Another cafe, waiting for ferry. Ferry back to Oban. Ride back on quiet scenic roads. 3 points.

September 6th, 103 km (64 miles). Connel, scenic road to Kilmore, A-road south, forest singletrack road to Loch Awe, Glen Nant to Taynuilt, Glen Lonan back to scenic road from ride out, Connel. 3 points.

September 11th, 50 km (31 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Littleborough, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, Tod. 1 point.

September 15th, 80 km (50 miles). Tod, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Mill Bank, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Krumlin, Penny Hill, Pole Moor, Tour of Scammonden reservoir, crossed M62, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood reservoir, Booth Wood, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, 'royd, HB, Hept Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 2 points.

September 24th, 135 km (84 miles). Nickyboy's Leeds-Scarborough wind-assisted forum ride. 3 points.

October 1st, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, A646, Woodhouse Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, Calder Valley Cycleway, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Cragg Vale. 'royd, cycleway, HB, Tod. 1 point.

October 2nd, 67 km (42 miles). Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Hey Head Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack Top, Widdop, Thursden, Coldwell, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scar Top, Oldfield, Oakworth, Ponden reservoir, Stanbury, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point

October 9th, 127 km (79 miles). Cycled from Tod to 'royd. Did 'Season of Mists' audax with Littgull and PMarkey (> 2,500 m of climbing). Cycled back to Tod. 3 points.

October 15th, 52 km (32 miles). Tod, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake Pavilion Cafe, Littleborough, Calderbrook, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Tod. 1 point.

October 23rd, 53 km (33 miles). Tod, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, HB, 'royd, Cragg Vale (being overtaken at speed by lots of competitors on the annual hillclimb event up there!), High Stone Rd, Steep Ln, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod. 1 point.

November 5th, 85 km (53 miles). Forum ride - Todmorden, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road through Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Fell Rd down to Waddington (cafe stop), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by roads that we came out on ... Second cafe stop in Tod. 2 points.

November 14th, 67 km (42 miles). Mini-forum ride - Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Heptonstall (cafe), Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point

November 30th, 52 km (33 miles): (Testing new home-built singlespeed bike - see my recent 'What have you fettled today' posts.) Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd traffic lights on fringes of Burnley, then U-turn and back through Tod towards Hebden Bridge, turned up Woodhouse Rd and got up most of it but had to walk 2 steep sections before Lumbutts Rd, descended to Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, U-turn and back to Tod, a couple of km short so nipped into Centre Vale park and did them there (note to self: avoid park when adjacent school has just finished for the day - hundreds of teenagers staggering about in the way!) The extra kms were not needed because as soon as I got home my new electric heater packed up so I rode back to the shops to exchange it for a new one! 1 point.

December 3rd, 53 km (33 miles): (Singlespeed bike again.) Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake cafe, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Tod, 3/4 of way to Hebden Bridge on A646 a second time to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

December 12th, 64 km (40 miles): (Singlespeed bike) Todmorden, A646, Manchester Rd Burnley, u-turn, A646, Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod, and a bit more on A646 to boost distance, then u-turned and rode back to Tod. 1 point.

December 14th, 51 km (32 miles): (S/s bike) Todmorden, clockwise Cragg Vale loop, Todmorden, A646 to Ram Inn at Holme Chapel, u-turn and back to Tod. 1 point.

December 16th, 51 km (32 miles): Repeat of Dec 14th's ride. 1 point.

*** Block update below ... ***

December 17th, 56 km (35 miles): Tod, Woodhouse Rd (blocked so u-turn), 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Lane, Hubberton Green, Blue Ball Rd, A58, (fog) Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod, Cornholme, Portsmouth, u-turn, Tod. 1 point.

December 18th, 53 km (33 miles): Tod to Hebden Bridge turning circle, u-turn, back towards Tod. Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Summit, u-turn, Bacup Rd, Sharneyford, Bacup, Deerplay, A646, Walk Mill, back to Tod. 1 point.

December 19th, 54 km (34 miles): Tod, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Windfarm, u-turn, Kebs Rd, Shore Rd, Cornholme, Tod. 1 point.

December 20th, 53 km (33 miles): Tod, Littleborough, u-turn, Walsden, Hollins Rd, Lumbutts Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge turning circle, Tod, A646 to Walk Mill, u-turn, A646 back to Tod. 1 point.

December 22nd, 56 km (35 miles): Tod, A6033, Lumbutts Rd, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Cragg Vale, High Stone Rd, Steep Lane, Scout Rd, 'royd, Midgley Rd climb blocked due to landslip, u-turn, 'royd, Hebden Bridge, (mince pies with pals), Tod, Portsmouth, Cliviger Gorge, u-turn, back to Tod. 1 point.

December 25th, 51 km (32 miles): Singlespeed ride from Todmorden up A646 to junction with A671 (Bacup Rd). U-turned and then rode back through Tod and Walsden as far as Warland. I u-turned again and went home in Tod to opick up Christmas presents and then rode to Hebden Bridge on the A646 for a meal with pals. In the evening I rode halfway to Mythoilmroyd, u-turned and went back to Tod. 1 point.

December 27th, 53 km (33 miles): Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58, Bluee Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Hebden Bridge, Tod. 1 point.

December 28th, 53 km (33 miles): I couldn't be bothered to think of an interesting route so I spontaneously did this main-road-fest: Tod, A646 through Hebden Bridge, 'royd, and Luddenden Foot to Friendly, down Tuel Lane to Sowerby Bridge, then up the A58 through Ripponden to Blackstone Edge. After that down Turvin Rd, through Cragg Vale to 'royd. Back along the A646 through Tod and as far as Lydgate to get my target distance in, then u-turned and went home. 1 point.

December 30th, 102 km (64 miles): Tod, A646, Burnley, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Longridge Fell (N side), Chipping, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington, (cafe), Bashall Town, Mitton and back by outward route in reverse. 3 points.

December 31st, 56 km (35 miles): Tod, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Cottonstones, Sowerby, Sowerby Ln, Scout Rd, 'royd, A646 - Hebden Bridge, Tod, Cornholme, Ram Inn at Holme Chapel, u-turned and returned to Tod. 1 point.

Total points in 2016: 91.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Dec 2016)

Jan 3rd - 36.4 miles, slow loop in the rain. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/461972484
Jan 10th - 42.5 miles, still paying for Christmas. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/467120027
Jan 23rd - 33.4 miles, Short of time, so had to hurry. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/476317008
Jan 30th - 33.1 miles, short of time again and windy. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/481615876
Feb 7th - 34.6 miles, still windy, still short of time . 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/487818768
Feb 13th - 41.0 miles, planned easy ride back from MiL turned into headwind from hell and off-roading. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/492579686
Feb 28th - 55.4 miles, Lovely cool dry weather and a nice ride. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/504248927
March 5th - 39.2 miles, first ride in the snow this year. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/508999969
March 12th - 38.5 miles, snow last week, gorgeous sun this week. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/514634494
March 20th - 34.5 miles, another nice day for a cycle but another short one. 1 point. https://www.strava.com/activities/521699994
March 29th - 43.4 miles, rented a bike on holiday and found a hill. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/529820520
April 3rd - 50.8 miles, lots of squashed toads the whole length of the route. 2 points. https://www.strava.com/activities/534403195
April 9th - 62.5 miles, snuck out a bit earlier in the wet to squeeze in a metric century. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/539891611
April 30th - 46.4 miles, I have been in the velodrome or running a lot recently, so nice to get out on a longer jaunt. 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/561068575
May 8th - 59.5 miles, simply beautiful weather, a deadline prevented me from carrying on forever. 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/569218753
May 15th - 62.3 miles, a lovely morning, arm and knee warmers off after an hour. Garmin crash lost me a few miles. 3 points https://www.strava.com/activities/576571588
May 22nd - 57.2 miles, hangover cure in hail. https://www.strava.com/activities/584659461 2 Points
May 29th - 74.8 miles, 2 Cyclists, 2 Punctures, 2 Crashes and 2 Swims! https://www.strava.com/activities/591731838 3 Points
June 4th - 38.2 miles, short, but fast for me. https://www.strava.com/activities/597762896 1 point.
June 19th - 62.9 miles, searching for some hills. https://www.strava.com/activities/613842610 3 points.
June 26th - 77.5 miles, two bad routes and a high speed blow-out, a bit eventful. https://www.strava.com/activities/621244466 3 points.
July 2nd - 66 miles, ride cut short, but still fun. https://www.strava.com/activities/627324005 3 points.
July 3rd - 33 miles, shakedown test of fixed gear build. 166rpm. https://www.strava.com/activities/628296589 1 point.
July 10th - 46.2 miles, short ride but a KOM. https://www.strava.com/activities/635983228 1 point.
July 16th - 103.1 miles plus getting there. A nice fast fun run. https://www.strava.com/activities/642684851 4 points.
July 24th - 51.3 miles. being time poor meant a 'Swifty Fifty'. https://www.strava.com/activities/651553721 2 points.
July 31st - 110 miles. RideLondon and trips to/from Hotel. https://www.strava.com/activities/660577329 4 points.
August 6th - 31.7 miles. Popped out before getting back for the kids. https://www.strava.com/activities/666085155 1 point
August 23rd - 31.8 miles. A 1.5 mile commute the long way. https://www.strava.com/activities/685714937 1 point
August 28th - 46.9 miles. Later starts means shorter rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/694029414 1point
September 2nd - 33.6 miles. Another 1.5 mile commute significantly extended. https://www.strava.com/activities/697582279 1 point
September 4th - 53.6 miles. Sunday jaunt Spring, Summer and Autumn in one morning. https://www.strava.com/activities/699907615 2 points.
September 11th - 50.8 miles. A nice bit of sun. https://www.strava.com/activities/708059026 2 points.
September 24th - 50.4 miles. Partial atonement for 2 weeks on the piss. https://www.strava.com/activities/722889186 2 points.
October 2nd - 52.6 miles. A slow day out of the office. https://www.strava.com/activities/731653094 2 points.
October 9th - 45.3 miles. Fast and Furious. https://www.strava.com/activities/738956632 1 point
October 16th - 32.2 miles. Wet, Wet, Wet. https://www.strava.com/activities/746152085 1 point.
October 23rd -50.6 miles. Tried to hold 19 mph, but wind got the better of me. https://www.strava.com/activities/753202722 2 points.
October 30th - 47 miles. Cracking morning out. https://www.strava.com/activities/760179384 1 point
November 13th - 42.4 miles. Winter bike woes. https://www.strava.com/activities/773977745 1 point
November 19th - 31.8 miles. Crispy. https://www.strava.com/activities/779475343 1 point
November 20th - 40 miles. Two in two days. https://www.strava.com/activities/780504086 1 point
November 27th - 43.3 miles. Good outing for the Fixed. https://www.strava.com/activities/786766315 1 point
December 4th - 32.8 miles. Social pootle at -2 degrees. https://www.strava.com/activities/793037773 1 point
December 20th - 40 miles. Flu recovery. https://www.strava.com/activities/806969187 1 point
December 21st - 33.7 miles. Pootle. https://www.strava.com/activities/807796725 1 point
December 28th - 33.2 miles. Quick link saved the day. https://www.strava.com/activities/812522918 1 point
75 points for the year.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tallliman (7 Jan 2017)

1st January 2016; 51miles; https://www.strava.com/activities/460720172
10th January; 37.7 miles;
https://www.strava.com/activities/467279798
23rd January; 63.20miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780
7th February; 40 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/488191523
14th February; 105 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933
21st February; 74 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/497971539
28th February; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845
13th March; 118 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236
19th March; 38miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/521122901
25th March; 106 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715
26th March; 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/527329222
29th March; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152
2nd April; 80 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677
5th April; 34.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/536632548
9th April; 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103
16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853
28th April; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/559278781
14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534
3rd June; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/597260939
5th June; 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
11th June; 54.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/605721232
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703
25th June; 56 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/620025087
2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805
14th July; 34.5 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/640779664
17th July; 35miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/643508817
27th July; 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/655470440
28th July; 32 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/656576562
31st July: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/659385403

4th August: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/663928551
22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071
23rd August: 53 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/686167428
25th August: 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/688516357
26th August: 46 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/689985988
27th August: 51 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/690999378
28th August: 39.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/692317776
29th August: 50 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/693258357
30th August: 35.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/694413882

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096
11th October; 31.1 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/741131492
15th October; 40.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/745190391
22nd October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/752363059
30th October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/760608472

2nd November; 34 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/763838469
6th November: 33 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/767401966
19th November: 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/779775160
27th November:101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/787314097

3rd December: 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/792257349
4th December: 37.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/793201746
9th December: 57.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/797804000
18th December: 39.8 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/805426592
24th December: 63.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/810314618
25th December: 39miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/810968592
27th December: 112.3miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/813087764
29th December: 31.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/814902537
31st December: 48miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/816498173

Total: 149 points

Late update! I'd have done those extra 2 miles on NYE had I known!!


----------

